# Sticky  Parts Wanted



## Strela

Post your needed parts here.

Just some basic rules that _mus_t be followed first:

1) Please limit your posting to one (1) request a month. So make it count. Keep it limited to only a few parts too. No grocery list posts will allowed.

2) No selling, or bidding on parts will be allowed at all.

3) Also no follow up threads, or bumps! And all follow up questions must be handled by PM's or email, not via threads here.

4) Parts only! Post a WTB in the sales forum for watches you may be looking for.

5) When you recieve your parts reqested, please delete your post

Niether WUS or any of the moderators holds any reponsibility for any agreements that may transpire between members.

Good luck Comrades! :-D


----------



## watchwombat

hands hands and more hands.

this month i need.

1. 1 x standard pointed central (non winged) sturmanskie chrono 3133 hand.
2. 1 x blued second hand for same watch (hand in the 9 position)

Parts i have if anyone needs.

1. almost any 3133 part i had a complete movement that i stole the chrono wheel and fourth wheel from, so now it is all spares.
2. 31659 movement complete and running, needs regulation, i may keep it for a spare but i do have one. if you are in need of one ask maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Xantiagib

*Central Seconds Hand Wanted for Vintage Strela*

I need a centre seconds hand for a vintage strela - I need one similar in shape to the one shown below in the photo (doesn't have to be exactly the same colour... though dark preferred)


----------



## tiyok

this beauty needs hands..
central chrono, second and minute counter hands.










thanks alot! :-!


----------



## TZAG

*Komandirskie case & crown*

Does anybody, by any chance, has a rodina crown? :roll: Thanks.


----------



## michele

*Luch 3055*

Searching for working circuits/balance wheel, for a Luch 3055 electro-mechanical.


----------



## outfitter

I need a 3017 calber (Strela) minute jumper or a parts watch or poor condition (cheap) watch with the needed part. The recommendation of Frank Spar was very good and he was friendly and professional; he serviced one Strela but could do nothing about the missing minute jumper on the other so its cannibalism or no chrono functions on my white dial paddle hand Strela.


----------



## chris l

I'm looking for an hour baton to finish my mild rejuvenation of this Poljot chronograph...










Anyone?

thanks


----------



## Valdus

*Needs help with purchase from the UK*

I need a donor watch for parts, the seller is in the UK and does not take paypal from Canada. Total cost about $20-30.
Sale ends in 3 days, help please.
References available upon request.
Thanks.


----------



## gagarin

What watch is is it? I would buy it for you and send it?, problem is I´m out of cash until monday and then it´s to late isn´t it?

Regards Erik

Ps whats SWO, I thought it was Swe before?


----------



## chris l

*Re: Needs help with purchase from the UK*



Valdus said:


> I need a donor watch for parts, the seller is in the UK and does not take paypal from Canada. Total cost about $20-30.
> Sale ends in 3 days, help please.
> References available upon request.
> Thanks.


I may be able to assist; please mail me -

chrisDOTlockwoodATdevonDOT.govDOTuk

regards

Chris l


----------



## Valdus

Hi.
It is a junk watch that has a donor movement for one of my other watches.

SWE was a typo, South-Western Ontario is the right acronym



gagarin said:


> What watch is is it? I would buy it for you and send it?, problem is I´m out of cash until monday and then it´s to late isn´t it?
> 
> Regards Erik
> 
> Ps whats SWO, I thought it was Swe before?


----------



## watchwombat

looking for a gold min hand for a wolna. can anyone help.


----------



## Andy_I

watchwombat said:


> looking for a gold min hand for a wolna. can anyone help.


I have one. As for me I looking for a good dial for Wolna(Volna) or for Vostok Precision.


----------



## OKEAH

*Original Sturmanskie Poljot Steel Bracelet*

Comrades,

I am looking for the ORIGINAL SOVIET STURMANSKIE POLJOT 3133 STEEL BRACELET. Just the bracelet, not the watch. I am referring to the original bracelet the Airforce Sturman watch was issued with, not modern ones. There was only one type. Cyrillic marked with POLET on the clasp and inside with Nerzhabeushaya Stal (Stainless steel).
See for example ill-phill's photo showing the exact bracelet:

http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/sturmanskie6b.jpg

I can pay with Paypal. Would need to see a photograph. Please send me a private message or email if you wish to part with one.

Thanks

OKEAH


----------



## bjohnson

*LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

Raketa 2614.H - balance cock top jewel and jewel clip. I'm pretty sure will
make this watch fully functional. Currently it runs fine when upside down but
stops when right side up. Jewel and clip are obviously missing.

Raketa 2628.H - stem and crown. The stems that I have will wind it but not
set the day or date. If not available to buy, perhaps somebody could PM me a picture of the stem I need?

Poljot 2415 (I think. Numbers were obscurred by balance wheel but 24 matches movement diameter) - this is supposed to be a 23 Jewel automatic but the automatic part is missing! It currently runs as a manual wind. Parts or replacement movement (with or without dial) desired.

Raketa 2609.HA - stem and crown and replacement rubber band for the Raketa diver's watch shown below


----------



## particleman

*stainless steel bezel crown for my vintage Okeah*

Hello does anyone have a stainless Steel bezel crown for my newly acquired vintage Okeah? I would like to replace the worn brass one when I get it serviced.

:thanks Chris


----------



## thewatchtech

*Poljot 3133 Operating Lever*

Hello,

I am looking for a source for Poljot parts. I am in need of an operating lever for a caliber 3133 chronograph. I have tried the same part from a Valjoux 7734, but it is not quite right. Any suggestions would be most appreciated.

Regards,
Matt B.


----------



## zippofan

Does anyone know where I could get black with white lume hands for an Aviator 24hr as pictured below? I received the watch with incorrect hands.

Thanks in advance!

Sincerely,
Griff


----------



## Chusta

Hello everybody.

I need a new bezel for a Vostok Albatross Radio Room Operator
Thank you


----------



## unfertiger

*Re: Strela vintage Sweep second hand arm*

Looking for a strela vintage sweep second hand arm. Should be for the original strela with the dial in the attached picture, not the luminous dial! The blue/black one with the nice tail. Someone has on of these to sell?

Please PM me...

Regards

DJ


----------



## Griffin

*Poljot 2614 stem needed*

I need a stem for an Amphibian-style watch with a 2614-2H movement. If it has the screw-down crown on it already so much the better as it saves the hassle of installing it, but a plain stem will also do nicely.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Marte

I need one or two plexiglass for a vostok komandirskie


----------



## suitengu

i am looking for 2 parts for e poljot journey:
-stem of winder and setting has the hour
-and a silver crown 

sorry for my bad english i am french


----------



## Mike Ny

Seeking 1x Balance Complete for Poljot 43 Ships Chronometer. If you can supply or know of any possible source I would appreciate any leads.
Thanks


----------



## TR 44_Si

Crown and stem needed for my Poljot Amphibia. It looks similar to this one, although the crown is larger than the one shown in this photo:

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TZAG

TR 44_Si said:


> Crown and stem needed for my Poljot Amphibia. It looks similar to this one, although the crown is larger than the one shown in this photo:
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Hello, if yours is similar to this depicted one then I recommend you to give it to a trusted watchmaker and replace your crown and stem with another. I did it and it's OK! :-!


----------



## TR 44_Si

TZAG said:


> Hello, if yours is similar to this depicted one then I recommend you to give it to a trusted watchmaker and replace your crown and stem with another. I did it and it's OK! :-!


I gave it to a watchmaker ( trusted...or the only one available ) about a year ago and he's had no luck as of yet finding one, though he's tried through some of his other connections, though he's still holding out hope for "one more iron on the fire" to be heard from. Says it's hard to find parts for "crazy watches" as he calls them. I'm wondering if it's possible to fabricate/machine the part, but that might be beyond this watch shop's capability.

Can you or anybody else recommend a watchmaker, or any other more common watch that would interchange the parts I need. This was/is my favorite watch and it's a shame to see it made useless over want of a part.


----------



## TZAG

*Your location*



TR 44_Si said:


> Can you or anybody else recommend a watchmaker, or any other more common watch that would interchange the parts I need. This was/is my favorite watch and it's a shame to see it made useless over want of a part.


Just tell us where are you located. I live in Athens so if you live near by then I could send you to my watchmaker.  If not, then I believe somebody else will.


----------



## TR 44_Si

*Re: Your location*



TZAG said:


> Just tell us where are you located. I live in Athens so if you live near by then I could send you to my watchmaker.  If not, then I believe somebody else will.


Athens Greece or Athens Georgia? 

I'm in the Southeast USA, Charlotte N.C. area. Not exactly teeming with watchmakers......


----------



## TZAG

*Living in the city where western civilization began.*

I live there where citizens named their city to honour the goddess of wisdom Athena. In the city of Plato and Sophocles, I live in real Athens ;-)


----------



## Ben18

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a Vostok Amphibia CASE.
I'd like to transfer the movement, dial, back and bezel of a Neptun in an amphibia case.

If anyone know can help?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vejarmr2

Hello, 

I am looking for hands. Any will do for now. If you have red hands (BOTH HOUR AND MINUTE ) that would be best. Also need second red black silver no matter. 

Thank you.


----------



## Xantiagib

I came across a selection of these in various sizes - I've used one on my strela - though its not like the original some of these are blue and some are gold and some are red. The diameters are all different so I do not know if any of these remaining ones will fit the strela or not - I do not have the time to check at the moment.










Before I put them on sale on the sales forum I thought you'd like to know.


----------



## comtraq

Hi,

I need a hairspring/balance for this watch. Does anyone have one, or perhaps a whole donor movement?

Thanks


----------



## tjburkejr

I am sorry if this is a bit off-topic but I have been unable to find hands for a Poljot marine chronometer anywhere else. Any ideas?
:thanks


----------



## convergencesport

I bought a sekonda 19 jewels and it miss two little chronograph hand ( color silver) could you tell me where i can buy them 
thanks 
phil from france


----------



## comtraq

comtraq said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a hairspring/balance for this watch. Does anyone have one, or perhaps a whole donor movement?
> 
> Thanks


An excellent member of the forum has generously supplied me with a balance, so I am no longer seeking.


----------



## samol

I need a chrono second hand for a strela, the one with a red dot. Because i need to replace the horrible red hand of the strela on left by a hand like the strela on right.


----------



## ummedia

Hi I hope someone can help as the jewelers I see take one look at my watch and just shrug. I managed to lose the crown and and pin to my beautiful strela chronograph. If anyone has one for sale or could point me to the parts I would be eternally grateful as I am lost without it. I could also do with a new glass/crystal so advice on that would be useful aswell.

many thanks in advance, please help me from wearing my seiko.

Adam


----------



## Chascomm

I need a bezel for an Amphibia Antimagnetic. The owner is not particular about the pattern of the bezel, so long as it fits. And given that the watch is quite worn, an old one would probably look better than a new one.

Attached is a pic from before the bezel was lost.

Please PM me if you can help.

thanks


----------



## fuz74

I am still looking for a jewel for a Poljot Signal. The missing jewel is found on the back of the watch and located in the middle. The watch looks like this one. If there are any jewels that are interchangeable with this one found in any other movements that would be fine as well.










Thanks to ussrwatches.info for having the pictures.

I can be reached at the e-mail address on my profile.

I hope I did everything right with this post. This is a great site and huge resource.

thanks again


----------



## vejarmr2

Hello, 

I am looking for black komandriskie hands


----------



## vardjuin

Xantiagib said:


> I came across a selection of these in various sizes - I've used one on my strela - though its not like the original some of these are blue and some are gold and some are red. The diameters are all different so I do not know if any of these remaining ones will fit the strela or not - I do not have the time to check at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I put them on sale on the sales forum I thought you'd like to know.


you think there's a seconds hand for my sekonda movement 2609.ha that looks like this?


----------



## particleman

I need a stainless steel chapter/bezel ring crown. I also need a minute-recording jumper spring. any help would be appreciated!
Cheers Chris


----------



## SHERMAN

Hello,

I'm looking for a *minute hand* for my vintage Poljot strela chronograph. Cause I need to replace one.

For contact me : [email protected]

regards


----------



## tomshep

*I'm trying to save a 3017...*

and to do so I am going to need part number 8335. There is an exploded diagram of the brute under the heading "3017 problem" (Thanks Marc!). If anybody has one, I would be very glad to acquire it. Thanks.
Update: Thanks to Xantiagib!


----------



## nestor

I need a bezel for Vostok Amphibia black diver, cause somehow I lost mine today.:-(

Please PM me if you can help.


----------



## vejarmr2

Still looking for hands ,

Black komandriskie minute and hour,

Amphibia hands most important the second hand ,2nd would be the fat short arrow hour hand

Please please any help would be greatly appreciated, I am also willing to trade an ash tray cased auto sea hunter for a Entire donor manual wind/date movemnt /donor watch.


----------



## langlaisjc01

Hi,

I am in need of the hour, minutes and chrono hands for a vintage OKEAH.
Of course, best would be the orange Chrono hand, as I do prefer it to the red one...


----------



## Guest

*Re: Molnija pocketwatch Mainspring ?*

Hello,

I'm looking for one of these for my 50's Molnija, but a recently made mainspring should be the same.

Do you know where I could get one ?

Thank you.


----------



## SquishyPanda

I need a crystal for this guy:








Or a good place (preferably in California, very preferably in the San Diego area) I can take it to get one made?


----------



## djchris

I need a cresent moon calendar hand and a black seconds hand that's shown in the image below for my Poljot.










Please PM me if you have it. Appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## Strela

*That Gruen will take a standard mineral crystal...*

don't know what size, but it is a three dollar part at www.ofrei.com

Any watch maker worth his salt can fit one as well.


----------



## nikarlo

Escape wheel for an original Sturmanskie Gagarin 1-MChZ 15j








:thanks


----------



## The Time

From a Poljot 3133 I need part number 8140 as shown on the diagram below, not sure what it is called. I can pay by PayPal and would be prepared to buy a whole busted movement if needed, any help would be much appreciated.

Also looking for an original Sturmanskie bracelet as seen here:

http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/sturmanskie6b.jpg


----------



## Caliper1681

Need please second hand in red and arrow hour hand for a Komandirski sub theme so it may look like this.
Thanks in advance

Thanks for pointing this out TZAG


----------



## AMHite

I am looking for a main spring or complete barrel assembly for Vostok 17j 2414 manual wind movement. Will consider complete running movement. Also, need good condition Amphibia bezel. I am located in the US. Thanks for any and all replies. 
Andrew Hite


----------



## matchou

Hello I'm looking for parts for my black Poljot 3133 chronograph :
- a second hand (in fact I just need the green lumine)
- a hour marquer on the dial


By Matchou75

I've got vintage black 1954 Pobeda who could give some pieces ( the watch is fine but the second hand is blocking sometimes so I make it a donor) if you need it


----------



## dedatos

*Re: Komandirskie case & crown*

TZAG,
It is the first time that I enter this permanent parts' thread.
Have you found yr Rodina crown since 2 yrs now????
If not, contact me and I might be able to do something with this case. In fact I have one of my Rodinas for repair but I doubt it shall be ever repaired. So if it comes back dead I might be able to transplant its crown to yr mechanism-donate life to yr rodina! better hear yr tic-tac than keep weaping over mine's a dead body!!
Dedatos



TZAG said:


> Does anybody, by any chance, has a rodina crown? :roll: Thanks.


----------



## dedatos

*Re: Luch 3055*

Michel,
Have you solved yr problem since then???
Dedatos



michele said:


> Searching for working circuits/balance wheel, for a Luch 3055 electro-mechanical.


----------



## dedatos

*Re: Central Seconds Hand Wanted for Vintage Strela*

X-have you fixed yr seconds problem?
If not, I might be able to find it from my master
Dedatos



Xantiagib said:


> I need a centre seconds hand for a vintage strela - I need one similar in shape to the one shown below in the photo (doesn't have to be exactly the same colour... though dark preferred)


----------



## dedatos

have you solved this? If not, can y define the model of hand-any photo of yr watch??
dedatos


----------



## dedatos

*Re: Strela vintage Sweep second hand arm*

Have you found the sec hand?
dedatos


----------



## dedatos

Guess y have found it already? If not, I might be able to find then end of this month. An other fellow has asked one so I might get two or three of them
Dedatos


----------



## dedatos

TZAG,
Recently i have published a pic of my new -old poljot Amphibia (under title 'June balance:...). This new -old amphidia with relatively damaged dial, has not the original crown and I guess it is not any more amphibian and water tight. Can y have a look at it and can y tell me if the suggestion of changing it by a rusted master means that my amphibian shall be watertight crownwise??
Dedatos


----------



## dedatos

have y repaired it? I might be able to find for you a new mechanism or alternatively i could ask for my master to repair yr watch. First alternative is cheaper.
dedatos


----------



## dedatos

Y are looking for a rare bird! Have y found it??


----------



## dedatos

Sorry, I wanted to say y are looking for a very rare feather of a rare bird!. Once I have found one for my strela but i can ask if there is a second to my master.


----------



## dedatos

Vej,
Make yr shopping list in detail and send it to my mail. I believe i can find hands for y but i need full decription of all of them not to find wrong ones. it is worth to send y more than one or two because of postal cost. So please consolidate yr needs and let us cross fingers that my master has stock .


----------



## dedatos

why y dont order from yr master a tailored glass-quartz or sapphire one??


----------



## dedatos

Very difficult subject!
Let me know if y have found them or not.
Are you of French-Canadian or of English origin. Just curious because y have a Frenchized English name!!
Dedatos



langlaisjc01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in need of the hour, minutes and chrono hands for a vintage OKEAH.
> Of course, best would be the orange Chrono hand, as I do prefer it to the red one...


----------



## dedatos

N,
Is this escape whell so particular or any pobeda 15j mechanism can procure you the needed escape wheel??. To my opinion, most probably a sportivnie escape weel should fit. If y know details and I am right, then for sure I can get one from my master who regularly repairs my pobedas and sportivnies
dedatos


----------



## dedatos

T,
I can help with the Poljot bracelet I believe. I shall ask my master for the spare part-difficult though!
dedatos


----------



## v****k

*Re: Parts Wanted - 2416 Hour Wheel*

I'm a newbie so my apologies in advance if I do something wrong here....

I'm trying to restore a Vostok with a 2416 movement and the hour wheel needs to be replaced, if anyone has one from a donor, your help is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## The Time

dedatos said:


> T,
> I can help with the Poljot bracelet I believe. I shall ask my master for the spare part-difficult though!
> dedatos


That would be spot on thank you


----------



## laforgue

Strela said:


> Post your needed parts here.
> 
> Just some basic rules that _mus_t be followed first:
> 
> Hello
> how to include photos
> thank you
> Dan


----------



## Xantiagib

Sorry have not checked this form for a while - I sold the watch on so never did get a hand for it.


----------



## Militarywatchdude

OK, I need parts for two watches.

First, I need a donor movement for my late '50s Komandirskie (18 jewels).

Second, I need an internal bezel for my OKEAH. Mine is completely faded. Also, my OKEAH's chrono reset function is not working and the hands do not align correctly when reset. I would like the parts that could fix this problem (which is common I think).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dedatos

MWD,
I cannot help for yr internal bezel for OKEAN. As for yr common problem with parts, i ca only repair yr watch in my master but got no clue what components y are refering to. (Sometimes my master fabricates some mictro components from sheet metal by himself)!
Generaly speaking he has managed to repair all my chronos. Now I am testing him with a ruined Buran.....but it might take 2-3 months to do it.


----------



## Militarywatchdude

Thanks anyway, and thanks again for your help with a donor movement.

I have just found a Sturmanskie chrono in a vintage watch shop down in the French Quarter. It has the same bezel as my OKEAH. I think I might get it and swap out the bezels.


----------



## dcguy

*Re: stainless steel bezel crown for my vintage Okeah*

Hello,

I have a Strela 3133 black face reissue and the crown has gone missing. It was on the watch when I wound it yesterday morning. Somewhere in between the office and home it fell off, I noticed it missing at about 6pm. Is this a part that is easy to obtain? I took it to a watch shop and they didn't have parts to fit it. Can someone advise me where to find replacement? thank you.


----------



## Militarywatchdude

Hey Dedatos, any news on that donor movement?


----------



## dedatos

Dear MWS,
Mechanism is on the way to Athens-Greece arriving there saturday (tomorrow) My friend is supposed to get it (together with his red wine!) then send it to y via normal post but registered letter to you. From here it is next to impossible to send to you parcels and it also costs more money if registered mail. Also, through europe it shall be less subjected to customs controls I suppose!...
Dedatos
Normaly it should depart from Athens Monday because post office as i know is next to his house. Usually he is ponctual.


----------



## Militarywatchdude

dedatos said:


> Dear MWS,
> Mechanism is on the way to Athens-Greece arriving there saturday (tomorrow) My friend is supposed to get it (together with his red wine!) then send it to y via normal post but registered letter to you. From here it is next to impossible to send to you parcels and it also costs more money if registered mail. Also, through europe it shall be less subjected to customs controls I suppose!...
> Dedatos
> Normaly it should depart from Athens Monday because post office as i know is next to his house. Usually he is ponctual.


Thanks! I will let you know when it arrives! :-!

:thanks


----------



## dedatos

Dear MWD,
Mechanism is in Athens Greece but my friend just sent me a message that he has not yr address. You have sent me yr address and I have relayed it to him then arrased from my messages!! It seems he has not received my message!!
Could y repeat yr address so that I can send it to him and he can send the mechanism asap???
Sorry for this delay!

Dedatos


----------



## gaucho

Hello I am searching for a crown (and possible stem+crown as I am not sure if the stem is intact) for the raketa in this post

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=187069

if you have one, please contact me so we can agree on something. 
Also if you do not have it but can point me to the right source that would be really helpful.

Thanks,

Eduardo


----------



## Militarywatchdude

This might sound like an odd request, but here it is: looking for a glassback for a 3133 chrono (see pictures of watch below). This watch is (was, I bought it!) my personal grail (please don't ask why :-x) so I would like to show off the powerful 3133.


----------



## catflem

gaucho said:


> Hello I am searching for a crown (and possible stem+crown as I am not sure if the stem is intact) for the raketa in this post
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=187069
> 
> if you have one, please contact me so we can agree on something.
> Also if you do not have it but can point me to the right source that would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eduardo


Hi Eduardo

I have a Crown and stem from a Raketa 2628H movement that looks very similar to the stem you require.

Can anyone confirm that this will fit your movement ?.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## gaucho

Hi Lee thanks for the help! I found a new crown some days ago and I fitted it to the stem.

Originally I thought I have solved the problem but the stem is a bit too short and the crown unscrewed.

On the other hand if I tight the crown to much it will not attach properly to the movement.
I am trying to find the middle gound. I also bought some adhesive to lock the crown and stem. 
I will get back to you if I cannot solve this, I will get back at you with the measurements of the stem to compare with what you have.

Thanks again ! 

Eduardo


----------



## MOTHMAN

Strela said:


> Post your needed parts here.
> 
> Just some basic rules that _mus_t be followed first:
> 
> 1) Please limit your posting to one (1) request a month. So make it count. Keep it limited to only a few parts too. No grocery list posts will allowed.
> 
> 2) No selling, or bidding on parts will be allowed at all.
> 
> 3) Also no follow up threads, or bumps! And all follow up questions must be handled by PM's or email, not via threads here.
> 
> 4) Parts only! Post a WTB in the sales forum for watches you may be looking for.
> 
> 5) When you recieve your parts reqested, please delete your post
> 
> Niether WUS or any of the moderators holds any reponsibility for any agreements that may transpire between members.
> 
> Good luck Comrades! :-D


Hi mates, this is my first message here on W.Y.S. Russian. I would like to find a new original crown for my Sekonda Strela. As you can see in this photo. Could you please help? Thanks. Simon.


----------



## TZAG

what's wrong with that one? It seems OK to me.


----------



## gaucho

MOTHMAN said:


> Hi mates, this is my first message here on W.Y.S. Russian. I would like to find a new original crown for my Sekonda Strela. As you can see in this photo. Could you please help? Thanks. Simon.


I know we should not discuss much on this thread but does anybody know if the crowns from the old (and cheap) zvezda watches will fit on strelas stems. 
In the pictures they seem very similar.
I don't have an strela so I cannot tell for sure ... but you might look into that.
If you do it, please tell. I will be curious to know the result.


----------



## MOTHMAN

TZAG said:


> what's wrong with that one? It seems OK to me.


The crown is not the right one, it has been changed 'cause this watch was without it before.


----------



## Militarywatchdude

I'm looking for a Poljot internal bezel (from a chronograph like Sturmanskie or OKEAH) that is blue with yellow numerals. I'd like it for my OKEAH.


----------



## dedatos

*Crystals for oval Chaikas available*

dear WUS members and friends,
Recently I have been able to find crystals for my two types of oval CHAIKAs:
1. One is the famous green football Automatic Chaika-Poljot with the elipse axis horizontal to the lugs. The acrylic crystal was replaced by a real glass crystal.
2.Second is an older one, the simple mechanical oval chaika with the ellipse axis vertical to the lugs (standing elipse). This one has been replaced by acrylic crystal.

I had two watches of each one type with broken glass and after a year of effort I have been able to find someone who does ellipse (and square) crystals.

if you have same watches and y are interested I can order and send to you.
Dedatos


----------



## Irimia

*Amphibian Crown & Stem*

My watchmaker told me that the stem of my amphibian is broken, here are the pictures of the watch and the piece I need, the crown + the stem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Russ Cook

Hello,

I am looking for a black large center seconds hand for this much abused 3017,i live in hope,any help would be much appreciated.

Best Regards,
Russ.


----------



## Chuck Linderman

*Amphibia-Komandirskie*

I am looking for a couple of Amphibia and Komandirskie cases.
I have about 5 mechanisms that I am trying to restore/ re assemble.
Cases, bezels and crowns as well, the more complete the better.
I especially desire the numbered bezels 
Chuck


----------



## Krzysiek_W

I need barrel and half barrel to poljot chrono 3133. 
I can pay, or give some other watches (some polish, maybe few pobeda: TTK-1, and other)


----------



## MOTHMAN

HI, any news about the original crown for my 3017 Sekonda?

Anyway... Now I also need hands for this (thanks to ill phil's internet site for the photos), sweep second hand at least...

http://www.netgrafik.ch/infantry-watches15.htm

Thanks

:roll:


----------



## kadarius

I need little gold color hands (the second hand and the minute chronograph hand) for Strela 3017.










just like:










thanks in advance for any response!


----------



## atxtj

Hi guys!

My wifes Komandirskies' movt. died. I need a donor!








Looks like this guy.
Also, I need the correct second hand for it too.









Please PM me if you have a spare or two, thanks!


----------



## nht

atxtj said:


> Also, I need the correct second hand for it too.


In 3AKA3, your second hand is OK ! |>


----------



## atxtj

nht said:


> In 3AKA3, your second hand is OK ! |>


Awesome!!:-! Now if it only ran.:-( It's my wifes favorite watch!


----------



## nene

HI, I'm looking for a spare glass of a Raketa watch.

The type of glass is as on this watch (thanks to ill phil's internet site for the photos):

http://www.netgrafik.ch/political3.htm

Thanks


----------



## Militarywatchdude

Hey everybody! I need a blue Poljot internal bezel. I'd be willing to trade a watch or two to get my hands on one. ;-)


----------



## Militarywatchdude

nht said:


> In 3AKA3, your second hand is OK ! |>


No, the seconds hand is not OK. The seconds hand w/t lume dot is only ok on *amphibia* models. This 3AKA3 is a *Komandirskie* and should have a seconds hand without a lume dot. There is no exception here.


----------



## TZAG

Militarywatchdude said:


> No, the seconds hand is not OK. The seconds hand w/t lume dot is only ok on *amphibia* models. This 3AKA3 is a *Komandirskie* and should have a seconds hand without a lume dot. There is no exception here.


nht is right. Some specific Komandirskies had lumed s-hand. In that category atxtj's is included.


----------



## nht

TZAG said:


> Some specific Komandirskies had lumed s-hand. In that category atxtj's is included.


Exactly. 
Thank's, TZAG ! :-!


----------



## atxtj

The big question is.... Does anyone have a spare mov't for this controversial watch?:-d


----------



## Militarywatchdude

I'm still checking through all of my stuff.


----------



## anima

Hi all,

I need a new pallet fork for a vostok 2416B movement, anyone?

Jeff


----------



## dedatos

TZAG,
I beleive, one of those Komandirskies with doted seconds hand is the komandirskie with black plastic case. Can you check ans confirm or reject this? 
Dedatos


----------



## TZAG

Actually I don't remember Komandirskie in plastic case :roll:


----------



## nicolods

Hi,

After a bad manipulation, I'm looking for a Winding Stem for a 3603 molnija movement ... No matter about crown style ...

Thank a lot if you can help me ...:-(


----------



## DrDann

*in search of cheap (or free  ) Amphibia Ministry bezel*

I accidentally polished part of the plating off of my bezel and want to replace it. My options are replacing it or removing it and spraying it with Krylon chrome spray paint and redoing the colored parts with model enamels. If anyone has a spare they are willing to part with for a reasonable place, please PM me.


----------



## tjvreeken

*Re: in search of cheap (or free  ) Amphibia Ministry bezel*

I'am looking for correct hands and a crown for my 17 jewel 'Gagarin' Shturmansky.

I have heard (and I agree) the minute hand is OK, but the hour and seconds are not :-s










Thanks in advance!


----------



## brownsr

*Parts for Vostok 2416b*

Recently acquired a Vostok Amphibia that is missing one of the gears in the autowind mechanism. Also missing is the small gold colored retaining? clip that appears to hold this wheel in place. Please see the circled area on the attached photo for the parts in question.

I would be interested in locating just the missing items or possibly purchasing a suitable donor works if the price were reasonable. Send me a PM if you can assist.

:thanks in advance.


----------



## coffee_monkey

*Stem for Molnija 3603*

Desperately seeking a stem for Molnija 3603. Tried a 3602 stem but it does not fit. Fully threaded one is preferred. Please help me resurrect a poor dead watch!!

Thanks much!!


----------



## coffee_monkey

*Stem for Molnija 3603*

Desperately seeking a stem for Molnija 3603. Tried a 3602 stem but it does not fit. Fully threaded one is preferred. Please help me resurrect a poor dead watch!!

Thanks much!!


----------



## Irimia

*Re: Amphibian Crown & Stem*



Irimia said:


> My watchmaker told me that the stem of my amphibian is broken, here are the pictures of the watch and the piece I need, the crown + the stem. Thanks in advance!


¿No one has this stem + the threaded crown? :-s pleaaseeee.


----------



## tomshep

*Re:Wostok 18 jewel*

I need a complete balance, with or without the balance cock for an eighteen jewel Vostok movement.
If anybody needs a couple of Poljot 17 jewel jobs, I have two without stems but otherwise sound and running.
Problem now resolved. Poljots still around.


----------



## rockynomad

I'm looking for a Komandirskie case with stem.


----------



## Mayak

I'm looking for Vintage Rotating Bezels for Komandirskie and Amphibia. At least 6 in total.


----------



## Marc One

Dear All

I'm looking for a red (chronograph) second hand for a Shturmanskie with the 3133 movement, like the version in the photo attached.

Any help much appreciated!

Many thanks,

Marc One


----------



## Irimia

*Re: Amphibian Crown & Stem*



Irimia said:


> My watchmaker told me that the stem of my amphibian is broken, here are the pictures of the watch and the piece I need, the crown + the stem. Thanks in advance!


There must be a crown out there somewhere :roll: anyone?


----------



## bill00

hi guys, im new to this sight, and the full know how of watches, but this seems to be the place to ask questions
i have inherited a seonda strela 19 jewles black faced watch, unfortunatly it has only turned up after 15 years lost in a cuboard not working any longer.
would anybody know where i would be able to have this repaired ( i live in london) as it seems to be quite rare, and should i insure this, and to what value as i would hate for anything to happen to what i now know is quite a special watch
many thanks for any help


----------



## crc32

Hello! I am looking for a NOS or mint Komandirskie Bezel from the 80s.










Pic Borrowed from www.h-spot.net...


----------



## DBis

I am looking to put some new hands on an amphibian, But I don't know the right size for aftermarket. Does anyone know the size holes needed for a Vostok 2416B movement. Hour/Minute/Second.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## AnalogReigns

I know it will be lost in translation, but I need the small clip (circlip?) that holds the rotor on for my (new to me) 23j Poljot Automatic. Please see circled part in photo below:


----------



## Frode

WTB bezel like depicted below for an Amfibia. Anything of interest!


----------



## Chuck Linderman

*Poljot 3133 Parts Wanted*

I am looking for the "Pusher pins" to restore a pair of Poljot 3133's Sturmanskies

I would be open to a suitable replacement part that will work from another watch.

I am not a watch maker so please be very specific when describing the replacement parts. Part numbers or description would be helpful.

I have some extra Intact Amphibia watches that I could swap for parts.

Many thanks in advance
Chuck


----------



## coffee_monkey

*Molnija 3603 yoke*

Looking for a Molnija 3603 yoke. A whole working movement will also be considered.

Please pm. Much thanks!!


----------



## stalin

Strela said:


> Post your needed parts here.
> 
> Just some basic rules that _mus_t be followed first:
> 
> 1) Please limit your posting to one (1) request a month. So make it count. Keep it limited to only a few parts too. No grocery list posts will allowed.
> 
> 2) No selling, or bidding on parts will be allowed at all.
> 
> 3) Also no follow up threads, or bumps! And all follow up questions must be handled by PM's or email, not via threads here.
> 
> 4) Parts only! Post a WTB in the sales forum for watches you may be looking for.
> 
> 5) When you recieve your parts reqested, please delete your post
> 
> Niether WUS or any of the moderators holds any reponsibility for any agreements that may transpire between members.
> 
> Good luck Comrades! :-D


Looking for a glass for 1970's Vostok Amfibia- please help!


----------



## oasis

I'm looking for other dial for my square Sekonda. 

The dial can be in any colour, any brand as long as it fit with my watch 

Your help will be highly appreciated:thanks


----------



## dedatos

Oasis,
This is a SLAVA watch. There are several dials to fit with . Mostly colourful. 
I got one like yrs and have seen this watch in other colors too but doubt I can find another dial. If yes, where to send it?
dedatos


----------



## RIOS

Could make u that for 35 EUR. Pls add EUR 6 for re-shipping !!

I've been living in St. Petersburg since 2005 and got a watches-specialist just round the corner. He repairs EVERYTHING at small costs.

My datas :

Bank account :

Postbank Germany

Account No. 30617 23863

IBAN DE83 7001 0080 0000 0018 02

Shipping address :

Volhovsky pereulok d 4 kv. 3

199004 St. Petersburg

Russian Federation

phone : + 7 90959 10101



bill00 said:


> hi guys, im new to this sight, and the full know how of watches, but this seems to be the place to ask questions
> i have inherited a seonda strela 19 jewles black faced watch, unfortunatly it has only turned up after 15 years lost in a cuboard not working any longer.
> would anybody know where i would be able to have this repaired ( i live in london) as it seems to be quite rare, and should i insure this, and to what value as i would hate for anything to happen to what i now know is quite a special watch
> many thanks for any help


----------



## NorthStar

Hi, I'm looking for a dial for my Vostok Komandirskie. Thanks.

This is the watch, the red and black dial is what I need.

http://poljot-times.com/russian-watches/product_info.php?cPath=22_102&products_id=960


----------



## bjohnson

Do you mean the red and black rotating bezel as shown in the link you provided?


----------



## vejarmr2

need amphibia hour hand and second hand.


----------



## PrawnBoy

Original Vostok Komandirskie crystal. Or directions to where I may find one.

Thanks.


----------



## Alex72

*Poljot/strela 3017 original hands wanted!*

hi I'm looking for original hour and minutes hands for my Poljot 3017 of earlier issues. I have similiar hands installed (please see on the photo)- but now I want to change them for original ones. please tell who can help me with this? regards alex


----------



## maryan

*Re: Parts Wanted for my komanderskie*

Hi to everyone

New on this forum i just discovered yesterday

Can somebody can help me to Identify my vostok watch. A russian tourist guide gave it to me in Paris in 91.

On the front side it's written :
17 KAHMER
CAEAAHO B CCCP
and on the back side
701728
BOAOHEMPOHNUAEMbIE

I wear it for a while and today I'd like to wear it again.
Unfortunately I need a new glass and the ring which goes around (english word is bezel ?)

Can anyone help me ? or give me a website where i can buy this parts

Thanks


----------



## Argon

I'm looking for a caseback and a 'type 1' 3133 movement (with adjustable flyback lever) for my original OKEAH please. I would love to restore my watch to its original condition, so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Remz

Hi, i'm looking for a black, green or blue dial for my Komandirskie, it has to be a CCCP one (but not 3aka3). The original dial was blue or green (can't really tell) with te paratroopers logo on it.
Thanks!


----------



## ScurvyLubber

Amphib case - hoping to get hold of a dead Amphib for the case. My Amphib has the covered lugs and I really am not crazy about it. I would like to drop my mov't complete into a stock standard stainless case so if you have one it would need to have bezel & crystal.
thanks
ScurvyLubber


----------



## roo7

Giving this away, however it's not working.

Movement: 2612.2H

















You pay for postage from Singapore 

Hope it's useful to anybody who need it for parts.


----------



## StampeSV4

*Re: Parts Wanted - Sturmanskie and Komandirskie*

Hopefully someone can help?

I need two things; first, the small, red, arrow-shaped hand for the right hand chrono' dial on a 1990 Sturmanskie and secondly, a new crystal for an early '80s Komandiskie.

Many thanks

Jon'.


----------



## Starman66

Hi! Does anyone know how easy, or should I say hard, it will be to find a stop function button for a 1971 Sekonda "Strela" 3017 chronograph, and does anyone still stock original hands? I'll be in Moscow in October, and don't know if my chances will be better there. Thanks!


----------



## v****k

Hello to all,
I am looking for a balance assembly for a Vostok 2416 movement. If someone has a donor, it would be much appreciated.
Thanks!!


----------



## MathieuR

*LUCH 2209: looking for a balance spring*

Hi, I'm new on this forum and this is my first post. Thank you to all the contributors who share here so valuable knowledge and informations!

I'm actually looking for a spare balance spring for a Luch 2209. If anybody could help me, it would be wonderful!

Thank you,

MathieuR
from Brussels


----------



## atxtj

My favorite Komandisrkie just croaked.:-( I'm looking for a good mov't!
I think it's a 2414. Looks like this.









I'd be much obliged if you had one to spare.


----------



## Melnyk

i need a raketa 2609a set lever, or a whole new 2609 movement of any 12hr caliber.


----------



## Bruce185

Hi guys, 

How's it going? Just got my first Russian watch, A Moscow Classic Vodolaz 3602- what a beauty. Unfortunately it came only with a Steel case-back. So... I am looking for a GLASS case-back for the MC Vodolaz 3602!

Any help would be much appreciated!

Cheers,
Chi Kai

P.S. I live in London.


----------



## roo7

Looking for a vostok amphibian bezel. Any condition.


----------



## EZM1

Hi All,

Looking for blue centre second sweep hand & case back cover for Strela 3017

See example below.

Thanks and hope someone will be able to assist me.


----------



## respond123

Hello does any one have a source for replacement watch hands? I am looking to replace the hands that came with a Poljot 31681/1801002 with hands that are easier to read.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hamilton113

I am looking for a donor movement for my Poljot Aerowave 4. I believe it is the 2614. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## batsong

Hi. I am looking for a case that will fit a Vostok Precision 2809 movement. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Vaurien

batsong said:


> Hi. I am looking for a case that will fit a Vostok Precision 2809 movement. Any help will be appreciated.


Must it be gold plated? A chromed case could work?


----------



## batsong

Vaurien, a chrome case would be perfect!
PM sent.
Thanks, Gabe


----------



## gak313

*Complete 2416B*

Looking for a complete and running Vostok 2416B movement. If anyone can suggest a place that I might purchase a movement, that would also be greatly appreciated.

Geoff K.


----------



## herbie65

Looking for a original second hand for a Strela.
Like this one:


----------



## EZM1

Hi Herb,

Check you PM.

For anyone else interested I got a couple of spare blued center hands but they are alittle short on the bottom half leaf side.

Free to good home just send postage

Cheers


----------



## batsong

I am looking for a working Raketa 2609.HA 24 hour movement.


----------



## markrot

*Re: Parts Wanted -- Sturmanskie bezel*

Hi. I'm looking for a bezel for the following watch. Thanks!


----------



## markrot

*Re: Parts Wanted -- Sturmanskie bezel*

Hi. I'm looking for a bezel for the following watch. Thanks.


----------



## peacemaker885

I'm looking for an amphibia bezel: dot-dash, preferably a bit worn to go with this:










Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Russ Cook

Hello,

I am looking to buy a large center seconds hand for the 3017 movement,like the one pictured.
I hope someone can oblige,many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Russ.


----------



## catflem

Edit - Vostok 2414 Movement found, and my watch is now fully working !


----------



## randb

Hi all,

I am looking for the case back seal for my poljot dolphin, its huge and if anyone knows where to get one it would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## nene

Hi all.

I'm looking for a chronograph Poljot Okeah a spare back cover.

Thank you and best regards, Nene:-!


----------



## Melnyk

looking for a gold komandirskie bezel. dots or ashtray is fine.


----------



## snowandsteel

I need Vostok Komandirskie parts for movement 2414 to repair a pair of 3AKA3 MO CCCP watches. I need a crown, a crown stem, a blance stem/staff, and a case [one fo these watches some idiot filed intot he case where the crown goes, ruining it's seals - o| ]

I appreciate any and all help!~


----------



## watch22

Screwdown ring for old Sportivnie - see pic.

Looks to be 30mm outside diameter.

Thanks


----------



## Xantiagib

I saw someone selling strela centre seconds (old type) on ebay


----------



## ummedia

Desperately seeking a stem and crown for a Sekonda 3017, The Astronaut chronograph. I even have a listing on ebay(that desperate). Ive been looking fro about three years, taken it into various watch repairers but nothing. From the look of the rest of the threads I may be in the right place. 

would love a response


many thanks 

Adam


----------



## tomshep

Crown will have to be generic but the stem should be as per Venus 150 so 

Valjoux 7730 should fit as well. Cousins have them.


----------



## Vaurien

ummedia said:


> Desperately seeking a stem and crown for a Sekonda 3017, The Astronaut chronograph. I even have a listing on ebay(that desperate). Ive been looking fro about three years, taken it into various watch repairers but nothing. From the look of the rest of the threads I may be in the right place.
> 
> would love a response
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Adam


Maybe this thread could help?
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=378870


----------



## ummedia

Thanks Tomshep is that easy to source? When you say the crown is generic is that easy to source also. Any help in pointing me in the right direction would be really appreciated, I found it in a junk shop and wore it over and above everything else for a couple of years until the stem snapped.

Again thanks you for your help

Adam


----------



## ummedia

Thanks Vaurien i have mailed catflem t see if he can help. What a great forum this is I only posted a while ago. Is the crown easy to source?

many thanks

Adam


----------



## NumberSix

I was wondering if any of you had a couple of hairsprings or balance and spring
assemblies for the Poljot 3133 that I could purchase. I do have the balance plate (cock)I don't have the tools to make my own. I *think* that I have located the correct balances, 10.3mmish? <21600 bph> but I am missing the springs altogether and am not yet sufficiently talented in watchmaking to select a spring based on my limited knowledge without a grade or stiffness or replacement part no. indicated in any english documentation I can find. If one cannot be provided here, does anyone know of a source for these at retail (besides Otto Frei, 22$ seems a little high for _just _a hairspring that I do not know will work)?


----------



## Seele

Hoping to find a screw-down Vostok crown/stem for a 2409 movement in Amphibia case. Thank you!


----------



## tyler.

Trying to buy a bezel for my Komandirskie like the one in the following link: http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/details.pl?id=0751

I'm not sure what this specific bezel is called.

Thanks.


----------



## 4runner.2901

*Hands for Sekonda 3017*

I am after a set of paddle type hands (hour, minutes and seconds) for my Sekonda 3017.
If anyone could help or advise where I might get a set, I would be grateful.


----------



## blaznc

Hi I am looking for a crown/stem assembly and also a set of screws for the caseback for the Denissov Aeronavigator based on the poljot 31681 movement. Does anyone have a source?


----------



## Seele

tyler. said:


> Trying to buy a bezel for my Komandirskie like the one in the following link: http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/details.pl?id=0751
> 
> I'm not sure what this specific bezel is called.
> 
> Thanks.


Tyler,

It is a modern Komandirskie bezel, I think Meranom can source one for you.


----------



## DeeDee

Hello to all! I bought a new "Amfibia Reef" some month ago and IMO the hands are a bit to short. The visible diametre of the dial is about 30mm, but the minute-hand is only 12,5mm and will not reach the minute markers on the dial. The sweepsecond as well does not reach the minutescale, its about 13mm from the centre. I´d like to make it a custom-watch! My question is: where can I get other (longer) hands that will fit on a vostok 2416b movement? I was thinking about plonguer hands or something like that. Most sources I found offer hands for eta or seiko movements, I don´t think they will fit. Any idea...?!:think:


----------



## Seele

I am hoping to find a small second hand for a ZIM-built Pobeda in gold finish, like this:










Thank you!


----------



## Melnyk

need a movement (well just escapement) for a vostok submarine clock. thank you!


----------



## stefano34

*Raketa 2609HA part needed*

Hi guys I need a pallet wheel(escape wheel) for a Raketa 2609HA on it's own or in an old movement would be great to rebuild an old Sekonda I have.
I am in Derbyshire in the UK so could collect locally or would pay postage...
I believe parts from any of the 26 series should fit so any from 2614, 2628, 2623, 2627, 2610 series should be ok?


----------



## roo7

Looking for Strela 3017 crown/stem assembly. :thanks


----------



## Vaurien

I need a bezel for a Vostok Komandirskie in gold tone, with black and red spots, just like this one:










Thanks!


----------



## J.D.B.

*Re: stainless steel bezel crown for my vintage Okeah*

(Oops, sorry!)


----------



## J.D.B.

Hi all, anyone have one or two movement hold-down screws for a Rocket franken with a 2628H? It's the same screw type as the 2623 movement. As you can see in this shot, I'm missing the one at the top-right. I grabbed it wrong with the tweezer while re-installing and "pling", off it went. The other one can be seen at the bottom left. Let me know the price, etc. I'd really appreciate it!

Josh


----------



## unwatched

I need a crystal for one of these:


----------



## J.D.B.

Hi all, I'm looking for a complete, working 2623 or 2628 movement for a project I have. With or without stem and crown is cool, too.
Thanks!

Josh


----------



## Cummins6bt

*Vostok Amphibian Case*

I am in need of modern Vostok Amphibian 2416b case in stainless with large screw down minus the bezel and case back. I have Soviet brass case that is from late 70's with small screw down and want to swap movement over into new stainless case for better durability and water resistancy becauseI swim, dive and surf with my Amphibia. :thanks


----------



## Seele

I am hoping to find a set of Vostok Amphibia "paddle hands" like those for some Tonneau models with 2209 calibre. Thank you!


----------



## macca4motion

Hello all

I'm looking for a jumping minute spring for 3133 ( if possible 3 pieces ):










I think that also the one equipped in Valjoux 7733-7734 would fit best, is the n° 8270 in valjoux 7733-7734-7736 parts list.

Shipping to Italy.

Thank you, hope to find, you can contact me also on MSN and Skype, addresses are in my profile.

Regards


----------



## constantin-o-politan

Hello Comrades,

I am looking for a dial for my amphibia tonneau case which houses a 2209 movement. I know it is very hard to find but if anyone with a spare dial can send me a message.
:thanks


----------



## YG1

Hi
I need original crystal for strela.


----------



## SzabolcsToth

I need a dial for a Wostok Precison or Volna. Can anybody help to me? Thx Please write to my e-mail adress fakszy[_commercial at_] freemail[dot].hu


----------



## mjb2157

*Bezel for Komandirskie Needed - Willing to Pay*

Hi there,

I found a neat Komandirskie at a flea market in Budapest and I was looking to see if anyone would be willing to spare a bezel for it (so that I could actually wear it!) I would surely be willing to pay for shipping and maybe a little extra for your time as well!

Feel free to email me at:

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Melnyk

*Re: Bezel for Komandirskie Needed - Willing to Pay*

i need a rotor for a 2416b movement its the 21 jewel kind but i think a 31 jewel rotor will work


----------



## SpaCityHustler

*Re: Crystals for oval Chaikas available*



dedatos said:


> dear WUS members and friends,
> Recently I have been able to find crystals for my two types of oval CHAIKAs:
> 1. One is the famous green football Automatic Chaika-Poljot with the elipse axis horizontal to the lugs. The acrylic crystal was replaced by a real glass crystal.
> 2.Second is an older one, the simple mechanical oval chaika with the ellipse axis vertical to the lugs (standing elipse). This one has been replaced by acrylic crystal.
> 
> I had two watches of each one type with broken glass and after a year of effort I have been able to find someone who does ellipse (and square) crystals.
> 
> if you have same watches and y are interested I can order and send to you.
> Dedatos


Hello Dedatos, 
Do you still have your source for the oval crystals? If so does the chaika use the same crystal as the oval poljot "stadium" I have two of these watches on the way, one that a member here so graciously gave me and one from ebay that I took a chance on. Any how I am going to have at least one restored if not both, both need the crystal replaced. If you still have a source and they would work with the Poljot I would greatly appreciate your help. Feel free to pm me.

If there is anyone else out there that can help with sourcing a couple crystals for these feel free to contact me also!!!


----------



## bluedogone

Hi all 
I need the center wheel arbor for a Russian Seconda/Slava/ cal 2427, or complete movement. Fingers crossed, Cheers


----------



## Malakim

Hi,

I'm looking for a gasket fitting a Poljot Stadium case, to replace the damaged one in the picture.

Also, this one has rusty hands, so if anyone has similar spare hands it would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## michele

Searching for two well-working Molnija 3602 balance wheels (complete with hairspring and balance bridge).


----------



## Seele

Looking at getting:

Appropriate dial, bezel, and case back, to suit Type 470 "octagonal" Vostok Amphibia case,

Set of silver Komandirskie hands,

I may be able to spare a caseback for the Type 1190/630 "200m tonneau" as exchange.

Thank you.


----------



## bgruhn

Hello Melnyk, Platform escapements for Vostok submarine clocks are available new from most any of the U.S. based clock parts supply houses. I bought one from Mile Hi Clock Supplies in Broomfield, Colorado. His current catalog lists it for $50.25. I used it to replace the platform on an old French carriage clock which has been running well for several years now. TimeSavers in Scottsdale, Arizona also list it in their catalog.

Good Luck,

Bill

Also, I am looking for a balance wheel assembly ( wheel-hairspring-balance cock ) for a Vostok 2416b movement. A donor movement with usable escapement would work out fine. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## sheepshearer

am after a 2416b complete movement

i'm in the UK

thanks

[hr]

Melnyk - this is yours for free if you want it










Bill - rest is on its way to you


----------



## roo7

Looking for a Poljot Okeah caseback. :-!


----------



## Melnyk

would like a beat up but working vostok komandirskie or amphibia to wear to work, dont want to ruin one myself i just want one with some wear, any era if its cheap


----------



## tomshep

*Anybody got an Amfibia rotor?*

Because my boss, proud of his ability to stop watches has bxggxrxd the one I gave him. (at least I stopped him hammering with his Accutron hummer on!)


----------



## KeriJane

Hello.
I'm looking for a gasket for the back of my Komandirskie Mini. 
Also, one movement to case screw and retainer.


The diameter of the gasket would appear to be 30.0mm
I would love to get this thing waterproof.


Thanks!
Keri


----------



## Malakim

*Luch 2209 parts*

Hi,

I'm in need of a winding pinion, clutch wheel and possibly a winding stem (fitting a 38 mm case) for a Luch 2209.

Alternatively a complete, running or not, 2209 movement.

Thanks!


----------



## morris1500m

Hi everyone,
I'm looking for a balance and hairspring for a Podeda from the second quarter of 1954.
If you could sell me one could you please email me at
[email protected] thanks


----------



## dvrgoc

*WTB: Poljot Aviator Alarm crown*

lookin for screw-down signed crown for a Poljot Aviator Pokrishkin
pls contact on [email protected]


----------



## uberjeppe

Hi,
I'm looking for a Poljot 3133 movement. I really like my Poljot Aviator Chrono, but it's not working at all.

Jesper


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

Would be great if somebody helps. I'm trying to restore the old watches of my family. 

1. I'm looking for original second hand and crown for my father's Raketa:


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

...

2. I'm searching for a pallet fork for my mother's "Luch":

...


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

...

3. Finally, a jewel or the whole fork for my own SEKUNDOMER:

thank you



oops, i noticed only now that I should not post three requests at once. Sorry, did not see that warning before.


----------



## Malakim

Hi,

I'm looking for all three hands for an Ural with gold case and black pearl dial.

Thanks!


----------



## cuthbert

Desperately looking for a Poljot original SS bracelet for a Shturmanskie 31659 like the ones owned by Domi and Strela:


----------



## Tedsetiady

Hi,
i am looking spare part the glass Raketa watches, because the glass my Raketa has rupture. if any please email to me at [email protected] , Thanks.


----------



## YG1

Hi

Looking for escape wheel for 3133. 

Tnx


----------



## AEM

*Help wanted for Vostok spare parts*

Hi! This is a great forum for a watch enthusiast like me. I am new to this forum and I am looking for Vostok spare parts.

I have a chrome plated Komandirskie with Vostok 2434 manual winding movement. I need 1 spare stem and 1 "wobbly" crown (plated) for it. Also 1 stem and 1 "wobbly" crown (stainless steel) for Amphibian 200m with Vostok 2416B automatic wind movement. Any important links to where I can order it?

Thank you very much. ​


----------



## Saxen

Hi,

I am looking for an original crown for my Poljot Strela calibre 3017


----------



## vejarmr2

hello everyone long time no speak 

looking for a 3133 secondhand


----------



## Seele

Dials in good/fair conditions sought:

Correct dials for Vostok Amphibia Type 470 "octagonal" and Type 119 "Tonneau 200"

Dial for 2MWF "Start"

Thank you!


----------



## bernhard

Hi guys,
I need original crystal for Amphibia 1967.

Thank you!


----------



## Vremya

Hi, folks!
I am new here, although have been reading this forum for a couple of months. Outstanding resource!
I just bought a nice, gently used Steve Zissou style Amphibia with the 2416b mvt. It runs very accurately, but autowinding function does not work. Upon a quick look inside I found that one of the autowinding mechanism wheels is missing a few teeth. See pic below:







Not sure at this point if the damage is limited just to this wheel, but certainly hope so. If anyone has this part - I'd love to hear from you! I am in Michigan, USA.
Thanks!
Спасибо!


----------



## YG1

I'm looking for central minute hand for square-cased soviet 3133


----------



## DeeDee

Goooood Morning Community,
I´m seeking for a black bezel to pimp my black diver dude...like what some time ago has been shown by some members. Please PM me if you know where to get one.

Thank you!


----------



## Max...

Hi - I need the correct 'comb' type bezel for an octagonal Vostok as detailed in this thread below please:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/lots...ns-including-modding-black-bezels-493372.html

Please PM me if you can help!


----------



## Seele

Hoping to find a new/good condition stem for a "Vympel" 2209 movement, used in Poljot de luxe, Luch, and equivalences. Thank you.


----------



## marc2131

I dont need the part yet, but wanted to know if anyone has a alarm (wiggly) hand for a late 50s/early 60s Signal alarm watch.
Does anyone know if these very early Signals use the straight alarm hands used in the later versions?


----------



## polaco23

Desperatly searching for a crystal to fit in my 1 day old Poljot Alarm traveler. Just broke a few minutes out of the box.


----------



## gsaronni

Looking for a 2416b Vostok rotor









Thanks


----------



## FuryriderX

I need the 2 tiny little ratchet gears on the stem (the one that sets the time, and the one that winds the mainspring), and one of the 2 screws that holds the cover plate on (the one that goes just below the red circled parts) from a Poljot 2209 movement. The gears i have, have worn out ratchets, and set the time, but will not wind the watch - and the screw is missing(!). See picture for reference.

Please contact me either by PM or by email(best), at (my username)@hotmail.com

Thank you very much!!!!

~Greg


----------



## ltri

Does anyone have a spare poljot 2616.H movement with a good automatic rotor post. I think the one on mine is broken because the rotor falls off


----------



## Malakim

I'm looking for the small spring that pushes the clutch lever into position in a Ural movement.










Thanks!


----------



## KeriJane

Hello

If that spring is a s simple as it looks, it might be best to make a new one.

All you need is some spring stock, pliers, small round-nose pliers and cutters. 
You could also mod an existing spring to fit.
Here's my successful attempt at spring-making:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/keris-dueber-repair-438975.html

Bergeon sells spring stock assortments. In my case I got the flat spring stock.

Good luck,
Keri


----------



## Babati

*In search for Molniya Serkisof 15J flat balance*

Hi everybody,

I am a new user Cool forum you've got here)

I am looking for a spare part - flat balance for Molnija pocket watch 15J. The watch is like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MOLNIJA-15-JEWELS-P ... 0218592290

And I believe the balance wheel and coil that I need is the one on the right:

View image: 22

Do you know where I can order this from? Or maybe just the hair spring type? The issue is that the hairspring ot my watch is bad and cannot be fixed. As far as I have heared the coils for these watches are very specific and cannot just be replaced with any other coil, because the watch would not keep time good.

Any advise or directions are greatly appreciated

Babati


----------



## constantin-o-politan

*Re: In search for Molniya Serkisof 15J flat balance*

Hi Comrades,

I know it is not very easy to find, but I try my luck. I am looking for my poljot space chrono, centre stop second, sub second and sub stop minute hands. If you have these hands at your stock or spare please mail me at: [email protected].
Thanks a lot


----------



## bricem13

*Re: In search for Molniya Serkisof 15J flat balance*

Hello

I do look for paddle hands for an old Vostok amphibian 2209 tonneau case. If someone has, please MP.

regards


----------



## Ted01

*Strela original crown wanted*

I am searching an original Strela crown for a Poljot straight hands Strela restoration project.


----------



## philippeF

*Re: Strela original crown wanted*

Hello
I'm looking for an "amphibia" or "boctok antimagnetic" CCCP dial please
I may share with a "sturmanskie Chrono dial


----------



## philippeF

*Re: In search for Molniya Serkisof 15J flat balance*



constantin-o-politan said:


> Hi Comrades,
> 
> I know it is not very easy to find, but I try my luck. I am looking for my poljot space chrono, centre stop second, sub second and sub stop minute hands. If you have these hands at your stock or spare please mail me at: [email protected].
> Thanks a lot


Hello
you may try : Uhren Rmer, der Spezialist im Uhrenbereich: stndig mehr als 1 Million Ersatzteile auf Lager (auch fr Nobelmarken!)

valjoux 7736 appears to be the same


----------



## Sander_e_s

I'm looking for the 12 o'clock marker which is missing om my 3133 dial.
Picture says it all really.
A donor dial would also work nicely, though I would prefer not to wreck a pretty dial.

Thanks,
Sander


----------



## Seele

It might be a wild goose chase, but I am hoping to find a dial for my Neva:










The black paint is deteriorating, turns tacky, and is getting to affect the movement itself. I hope there is a repairer somewhere with a NOS example in the bottom drawer!


----------



## paulhea

*Re: stainless steel bezel crown for my vintage Okeah*

Hi all, Looking for a complete working vostock 2416b movement.


----------



## bgruhn

Greetings Russian watch fans. I have been trying to make a nice, functioning Amphibia out of an old 2416b movement and a new dial for the best part of a year with only partial success so far. Still need a good plastic spacer ring and a full set of hands. I would like the hands to be the style used on the current scuba dudes if possible. The spacer ring is the most critical item and should be the correct size for the round Amphibia case.

Contact me at: [email protected]
Thanks

Got them now (May 19 2011) Watch assembled and running well.


----------



## jxl

E-Bay seller "Zenitar" sells such a set of hands: SET OF ARROWS TO VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN WATCH NEW - eBay (item 190517477102 end time Apr-28-11 00:09:41 PDT)

Also same for the rotar and some other Vostok parts.

Cheers


----------



## alex_petersburg

*Re: Luch 3055*

This watch in working condition cost 30 dollars in Russia, part which you need costs I think 5 dollars without shipment


----------



## alex_petersburg

Yes, the whole movement in working condition costs 2 dollars maximum in Russia, 
but it's nessasary to clean it and oil, I bought 4 of them, they are waiting for new case, they are case-free 

But more exatly I tell about 2616.1H


----------



## Malakim

Hi,

I've got this Raketa with an obviously hand painted dial. Inside is a 2609.HA movement. If anyone has an original dial that would fit this watch I would be interested.










Thanks!


----------



## art1118

*WNTED: Chrono Pusher for Vintage Poljot Chronograph Watch*

The "chrono pusher" (as I like to call it) at the 4 o'clock position was missing when I got this watch. My watch repair person found a substitute that does the job, but it is much smaller than the original. Where can I find A MATCHING ONE?


----------



## art1118

*Re: WNTED: Chrono Pusher for Vintage Poljot Chronograph Watch*

Forgot to mention that the Serial No. is 224377


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: WNTED: Chrono Pusher for Vintage Poljot Chronograph Watch*

Re: Wanted.

Looking for a case for a Poljot Traveller, matt or polished it doesnt matter.
Watch with broken movement will do also.
PM me if anyone has something

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## bricem13

*Re: WNTED: Vostok 2209 tonneau case*

Hello

looking for a pristone vostok 2209 tonneau case with good cosmetics, good crown turbe and lug holes (they tend to ovalize). Watch with broken movement would be interesting also.

PM if proposal.

regards


----------



## TR 44_Si

*Re: WNTED: Vostok 2209 tonneau case*

Crown / shaft assy for Poljot Amphibian.

Thanks


----------



## DemolitionMan

*Wanted: Lug Screw/Plug Vostok-Europe*

Needed, one decorative Lug Screw/Plug outward facing on sides of lugs on a Vostok-Europe SS Mriya AN-225.

Thanks


----------



## J.D.B.

*Gone to Nebraska...*

GONE to Nebraska---Hi all, I have a non-working, recent 2416b movement complete. Likely reparable, but not by me, so, it was summarily replaced. Whatever the part is that energizes the balance wheel ("T"-shaped) does not appear to be connected. I can rock the watch and make the balance wheel bounce, but, it won't "tick" and continue running. I have it in the nice, little, case that the new movement arrived in, with a "dummy" stem and crown as supplied that appears to locate the movement in the this case.
Available to anyone, anywhere who will pay the postage of your choice....The movement is gratis for your appreciation. GONE to Nebraska------
Josh


----------



## akadave

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

Looking for a display back for a Maktime Aviator


----------



## paveiv

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

Hello all,

I have this vintage Start (actually, I posted the watch few months ago but I had no luck obtaining the part so far so I am trying it here) and it is obvious what I am looking for The bezel (if it is already with crystal, much better). So if any of you is able to provide it or any more info is needed, let me know, we will definitely arrange something  Diameter of the watch is roughly 37mm. I got another Start purely for the bezel but it is unfortunately slightly different and it does not fit.










Thank you!


----------



## otherbearb

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

I'm looking for a crown to fit a 31681 movement. Some how the crown spooled off my Volmax Aviator II.
I'm not picky-- hoping any crown that works on a 31681 will work on mine.
Or perhaps refer me to some russian parts place that may have one.
Thank you.


----------



## Junglejim

Hi, I need to find some screw-in spring bars measuring 29cm in length. They are for a CCCP by Poljot International very heavy stainless steel watch with a cage over the dial. As it is so heavy it needs two bars either end and the screw-in ones unscrew easily. Can anyone please help or tell me who to go to?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

*Parts wanted - crystal back for my Moscow Classic*

Hello friends!

I´m looking for a *6-screws crystal back* for my *Moscow Classic 3602/05031165 Shturmovik* watch, mine came with the solid stainless steel back which is just fine... but I´ll love to have the crystal version also so I can just change it to see the beautiful Molnija 3602 movement through it´s back whenever I´ll like to...

Perhaps someone has one or knows somebody who is interested to sell one... who knows!!!
Anyway, here is a nice picture of what I´m talking about, thanks in advanced for any information and help :-! :


----------



## michele

Searching for the following parts: 

1-Complete and fully working Raketa 2609N movement
2-Complete and fully working Poljot 2612.1 movement (or just the balance wheel group)
3-Complete and fully working Bridge+ hairspring+Balance wheel for Monija 3602 

I can trade with several spare parts for Raketa, Vostok, Poljot.


----------



## silversquirrel

wanted: escape wheel for one of my vostok komandirskie 2414 mvmts, thanks... im new at this.


----------



## JRMTactical

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

I need a complete 2234 movement.....if anybody has one for sale.


----------



## bricem13

Hello All

for a 2209 vostok I need spring for the minute and hour pinion drive wheel (see this image: http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l82/_NRG_/Watches/Russian/Vostok/2214_service/DSCF3778.jpg from 2214 NEG article // the spring is the tiny linear one).

regards
Brice


----------



## Seele

Hoping to find:

Balance assembly for a Vympel 2209 movement, with studded balance wheel, Poljot-built or early Luch-built, as late Luch-built ones have larger balance wheel without screw studs.

Minute hand for a 2214-powered Vostok like this. Thank you.


----------



## Xantiagib

*3133 Wanted*

Wanted: 3133 movement - or donor watch with same movement - has to be running ok and not new - poljot era preferred over maktime - even if it has some issues too get in touch. Thanks.


----------



## wodo

*Intermediate wheel*

I'm searching such a wheel for a Slava 2428 mvt. Ref: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/help-slava-2428-mvt-570438.html
Thank you 
EDIT: no more searching that part!


----------



## Generalskie

Pallet fork for a SLAVA 2427.

thanks

EDIT: No longer required. Thanks pmwas !!


----------



## Freddo_in_Oz

*Balance Wanted*

I am in need of a balance complete (2nd choice is a good balance with the roller) for a 2nd Moscow Watch Factory Type 1 / k 43 pocket watch. It is 43.1mm bottom plate diameter & 41.1mm across the top plates.

If anyone can help, more detailed movement info is in my post titled ~
"Help: moscow pocket watch identification" which I updated a few minutes ago. 
I have tried to put a link to that post here but I am not clever enough to make it work (46 years years at the bench does that to you...)

Many thanks,
John (in Australia)


----------



## EZM1

*Sturmanskie 31659 Pusher Button Assembly*

Hello all,

Looking for a c-clip that fits on the stem of a chrono pusher button of a Sturmanskie 31659 and/or the complete assembly of the button eg. spring, o-ring...

Hope I'm using right teminology. Here is my post regarding the issue on the watch https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sturmanskie-pusher-button-popped-out-broken-missing-parts-577770.html

Otherwise if you have a defect 3133 parts watch as suggested by polmax3133, I would also be interested in purchasing.

Thanks for looking.

Cheers


----------



## encore

Hello,

Since Zenitar is out of scuba dude dials, I am looking for a blue or black scuba dude dial, eventually with the fitting hands (white or silver) - even though Zenitar has some.

Thanks guys !


----------



## philippeF

Hello
I'm looking for a 3133 movement please
thanks
Philippe


----------



## Seele

Looking for parts movements:

1. Vostok 31-jewel 2416 with working date mechanism and auto-wind gear train.

2. Poljot 2616 with working auto-wind gear train

Otherwise the movement could be trashed, of course!


----------



## julesvern

Seele said:


> Looking for parts movements:
> 
> 1. Vostok 31-jewel 2416 with working date mechanism and auto-wind gear train.
> 
> 2. Poljot 2616 with working auto-wind gear train
> 
> Otherwise the movement could be trashed, of course!


Hi Seele,
I've got 2416 31 jewel watch, but with balance spring missing. 






In this case and with such dial. My friend is going to Sydney in about 2-3 weeks, maybe she will pass it to you for some 20$ 

Or I can arrange some cheep shipping


----------



## Seele

julesvern said:


> Hi Seele,
> I've got 2416 31 jewel watch, but with balance spring missing.
> View attachment 517951
> In this case and with such dial. My friend is going to Sydney in about 2-3 weeks, maybe she will pass it to you for some 20$
> 
> Or I can arrange some cheep shipping


Julesvern,

That is a very generous offer, I will take you up on that: I can pay your friend A$20 instead as it is worth more than US$20 so she can get a meal... heck I'd buy her a meal on top of that for that matter, as courier cost!

There again I'd be tempted to get it fixed as I have 24xx balance wheels and springs in my parts box... does it mean I am back to square one again? Besides, an Old Ministry also needs a 21-jewel auto :think:

It also makes me wonder if there are old watch repair shops in your neighbourhood with dead movements in their bottom drawers... now that would be an idea!

Drop me a PM and I can give you my contact details, and thank you!


----------



## oujala

Hello,

I am looking for a working Slava 3056a quartz movement. Or a suitable replacement movement that will work in its place.

Thanks!


----------



## Seele

One gear in the Poljot 2616.2N movement, in the auto-wind gear train, marked here in the picture: as can be seen it is too worn to function correctly.


----------



## Generalskie

Vostok 2409A , I need a setting lever spring.

Thanks all !


----------



## bmantidoto

Hi,

I've asked about this on a separate post and only just seen that this sticky exists. I'm looking for a replacement pusher for a Poljot 3133 'Tchekist' chronograph (I get the impression that the pushers may be the same for most Poljot chronographs from the same period [approx. 1993] but I might be wrong).

If anyone has a donor watch or a pusher, or ideas about a good source (even if the pushers aren't original Poljot, just similar) that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## schnurrp

Hi, people! I need a back for a 23 jewel Poljot automatic. Must be plain or serial number only with single locating tab. I measure it as 36mm. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hammare76

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

*Bezel crown for poljot sturmanskie 3133 stainless steel wanted!

*Hi,
I am looking for a crown to the inner rotating bezel (the left one) on a Poljot sturmanskie stainless steel. Contact me on [email protected] if you have one. I am also happy if you have info where i can look for it... 
Sincerely Erik


----------



## UntoldRiches

*black Amphibia hands (w/ second hand)*

I am looking for a set of black border Vostok Amphibia (arrow) hands. I know that Zenitar has the silver kind, but I'm not even sure if the black is still made. If anyone has an extra set in good condition or knows where I can buy a new set, please PM.


----------



## Malakim

*Ural stem and crown*

Hi!

I just pulled half the stem out of my Ural (it broke in half when I pulled it out) - so I'm looking for a replacement. It's the gold coloured model with black dial.

Thanks!


----------



## frantsous

Hello!

I just received a Sekonda 3017 which works fine but the seller told a lie to me: some hands are broken and restored with glue!
So I need the minute hand and the second chrono hand.









I'm willing to exchange the hands for those NOS parts for 3017 (1 setting lever spring and 3 stems), or other pieces you could need and I have:


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

I'm looking for a gold-tone bezel for a Vostok Kommandierskie or Amphibia in LIKE NEW condition. Name a price and we'll discuss it from there.


----------



## janhelsinki

New hands for this Vostok


----------



## schnurrp

janhelsinki said:


> New hands for this Vostok
> View attachment 569940


Did you know they are available new from Zenitar on ebay? Pretty cheap, too, considering.

SET OF ARROWS TO VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN WATCH NEW | eBay


----------



## Seele

In case a member has replaced his/her Komandirskie bezel (with red triangle) with a Murphy one, I would like to acquire one. I have a bezel like the one shown in this picture to spare, so a swap would be most convenient. Thanks!


----------



## phillyj

[1] Does anyone know where to get a new crystal for the Raketa Copernic? Is it possible to get one off ofrei? I don't have the dimensions.

[2] How about the caseback for a Komandirskie T34x TiN coated case? I think all the casebacks are steel so I think any other T34x will fit, right? If anyone has any spare, let me know since I don't really want to buy a whole new watch for parts.

EDIT: For the T34x caseback, this is ~1994 so I don't care if it has a serial, and would prefer without serial as that is how they usually are. I think the serial box on the caseback is left blank and unstamped.

EDIT: Don't need Copernic crystal.


----------



## Topi

Looking for a crystal and complete (with circlips etc) round-style chrono pushers for a a Sturmanskie-style Poljot 3133 w/movable inner bezel. 

Any help appreciated.

Topi


----------



## Seele

Seeking:

1. Movement spacer ring for 2416B in Amphibia/Komandirskie case, external diameter 32mm. Will offer same suitable for 630 Tonneau as swap.

2. Amphibia caseback correct for 470 and other models. Will offer Komandirskie automatic caseback with English markings as swap.


----------



## JRMTactical

Seele said:


> Seeking:
> 
> 1. Movement spacer ring for 2416B in Amphibia/Komandirskie case, external diameter 32mm. Will offer same suitable for 630 Tonneau as swap.
> 
> 2. Amphibia caseback correct for 470 and other models. Will offer Komandirskie automatic caseback with English markings as swap.


PM SENT


----------



## koutouzoff

Hello,

I am seeking a large chronograph red second hand for early 3133 shturmanskie, like on Ocean or the one below:









Thank you!

Boris


----------



## Seele

Wanted: two units of this gear for the Vostok 2416x movement, or parts movements with this gear in working order. Thank you.


----------



## YG1

Hello.
Anyone knows where can I find steel winding crown replacement for 3017? :think:


----------



## pschlemm

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

Hi,
I need for my russian chronograph a pusher. It broke off, where can I get this? Please email to [email protected]

THANKS


----------



## pschlemm

*Pusher needed for Russian Chronograph Poljot MIG 29*

I need a pusher, the watch is silver and looks like this one except it is silver: AVIATION-TIME.COM Mechanical Pilot watches from Switzerland, Russia, Germany - Poljot - MIG 29 - Chrono Gold Blue

Plse email me to [email protected] thank you so much.

Patric:-d


----------



## michele

*Re: Pusher needed for Russian Chronograph Poljot MIG 29*

EDIT -PROBLEM SOLVED! 
Searching for a complete Vostok 2409 movement (non-bevelled edges), *also with missing/broken balance wheel. *Same version as in the pic below. 
I have several parts to trade in exchange (Poljot, Raketa, Vostok, Slava, etc).


----------



## michele

Searching for a complete Poljot case (like the one in the picture). 
Also searching for a complete/incomplete watch of this type, but with case in good conditions.


----------



## heruprasetio

Dear Bro,
I am a vostok mania in Bangkok. I am not a watchmaker, but I try to fixed by myself for my Vostok. One of my collection, Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetik 1980, with manual winding have a problem on its balance and hair spring. Can some one help me, I need to change the hair spring with wheels. Thank you very much ...


----------



## Seele

Bit of a long shot here:

Hoping to find a bare Vostok Komandirskie case with matching "coat of arms" back, Type 211, 219, or 819, in good condition; crown would be welcomed too. I have a bare case with orca-back, early Type 921 "big crown" to offer as swap if needed.


----------



## usermarco

hallo, 
I am seeking for the big red second hand of my Aviator.

Thanks


----------



## Mister Mike

Looking for the following (as cheaply as possible :-d):

1) Late 80s-early 90s solid stainless Sturmanskie case for 31659 (w/o rotating bezel and left crown), ideally with crystal, fixed internal bezel and stainless crown/pushers. Dial and movement not needed, but if you want to part with a dead 31659 Sturmanskie for cheap, let me know. 

2) TiN-plated (gold tone) Komandirskie "Combs/Ruler" bezel


----------



## sehctaw

Seeking:

OEM black strap with silver tone 18mm buckle that Vostok supplies with their new Komandirskie 921306. I know many owners discard these as soon as they buy the watch so hopefully I can get one.


----------



## randb

Hi I need the pearl from a vostok bezel (rare) I had one in a Generaliskie but it fell out. Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## RamblinMan

I have a Vostok Komandirskie "Tank" watch (received last week from Zenitar) that is functional except that the minute hand works for about 15 minutes, the moves at a very slow pace after that. It moves but loses time. Good watch to cannibalize for parts. Let me know if interested.


----------



## WelshWatchNut

RamblinMan said:


> I have a Vostok Komandirskie "Tank" watch (received last week from Zenitar) that is functional except that the minute hand works for about 15 minutes, the moves at a very slow pace after that. It moves but loses time. Good watch to cannibalize for parts. Let me know if interested.


Can't it be regulated? Or is it just defective?


----------



## RamblinMan

It's defective.


----------



## Generalskie

Hi, need a crown+stem assembly for a 2409 based amphibia.


----------



## Belokan

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

Hello,

I don't know how it happened but I've lost a winding pinion from a Poljot 2614B I was servicing :'(
I assume that both pinions are the same, so if someone have a spare one, I'd be able to rebuild the watch.



Thanks a lot in advance for your help !

Olivier


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Generalskie said:


> Hi, need a crown+stem assembly for a 2409 based amphibia.


I think Zenitar may supply those? May be for the newer Amphib but you can always email him in case he has old stock.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*

PM sent. Dan



Belokan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't know how it happened but I've lost a winding pinion from a Poljot 2614B I was servicing :'(
> I assume that both pinions are the same, so if someone have a spare one, I'd be able to rebuild the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help !
> 
> Olivier


----------



## Generalskie

WelshWatchNut said:


> I think Zenitar may supply those? May be for the newer Amphib but you can always email him in case he has old stock.


Unfortunately no... He only has the current 2416b crown.


----------



## Belokan

*Re: LF - Jewel+clip, stems+crowns, and auto movement*



Bloodtkr said:


> PM sent. Dan


Thanks a lot Dan and Stéphane !

I've been able to source a set of movements from the bay with a couple of 2614B.
But if it happens again, next time, I'll try to not be so hurry and I'll wait for your answers.

Have a nice week end.

Olivier


----------



## Flagship

Hello, I have a modern strela chrono that needs the two gold plated hands, this is the same of my watch:










Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Juned Adi Wibowo

GLASS FOR VOSTOK AMPHIBIA 1967 LIMITED EDITION 50MM

Hi, I am Juned from Indonesia. Does anybody can supply me with glass part of vostok amphibia 1967 limited edition 50mm? I broke the glass accidently. Plz email me at [email protected]
Tks


----------



## Ham2

HI All: I know this is likely a very long shot, but I am looking for an original OKEAH caseback.


----------



## JackFac51

Hi i need a screwed balance for my Swiss made gs/tp unbranded pocket watch as my balance staff has broken and I can replace it and don't have the skills if anyone can help me with a new one so i can replace it or can repair it or reffer me to a place. I live in cheshire uk. 

Cheers Jack


----------



## WelshWatchNut

JackFac51 said:


> Hi i need a screwed balance for my Swiss made gs/tp unbranded pocket watch as my balance staff has broken and I can replace it and don't have the skills if anyone can help me with a new one so i can replace it or can repair it or reffer me to a place. I live in cheshire uk.
> 
> Cheers Jack


Am from Swansea and my watchie is pretty good with pockets and if he can't fix it his father possibly could. If you want his number fire me a PM bud.

Steve


----------



## JRMTactical

*FOUND - NEVER MIND*

EDIT: FOUND SOME!! Thanks!!


----------



## burauzaa

*Re: FOUND - NEVER MIND*

I have a vostok komandirskie with a crown at 2 o'clock like this one (not my picture, but it's the same as this). Some of the chrome has fallen off the bezel, does anyone have a bezel for this in decent shape? Is it tough to install?


----------



## storyteller

*Re: FOUND - NEVER MIND*

Looking for a black bezel for Amphibia / Komandirskie. The catch is that I will accept it only as a gift. I have made such presents to several forum members, so I am just curious if it will work also the other way round.


----------



## unixshrk

*Date wheel for Amphibia*

Love the watch, however the date in some places is almost totally gone, 
Anyone have one of these laying around?
Had to really brighten the shot to have it show up at all today.


----------



## asquinet

*Re: Date wheel for Amphibia*

Hello everybody.
Please I am searching for a *balance wheel for* one of my two *ACHS-1*, the famous MIG cockpit clock.


















The other ACHS-1 is fully functional, but with a fully charged (only about eight turns of winding up!) it works only for TWELVE HOURS ( instead of typical 2-days of work, also mentioned on the dial...). So I suspected it had suffered of wind -spring break, then it was roughly fixed up with the same -shortened- wind-spring. So I am looking for a wind-spring for this clock.

Please MP or e-mail: [email protected]

Thank you for your help!
Ciao,

Claudio - Italy


----------



## JRMTactical

I am looking for a NIB OR NOS Soviet Union (SU) marked 2409A movement. Willing to pay $40-$50 plus shipping. VERY SERIOUS in this search, may consider counteroffers for a nice example!! THANKS!!


----------



## Ryzyn

I'm looking for a replacement dial for a Vostok Amphibia, no date. The current dial has signs of extreme wear(Sun damage?) and is old too(Made in USSR). I'll even accept a Komandirskie dial if it doesn't say the word "komandirskie" on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Entega

JRMTactical said:


> I am looking for a NIB OR NOS Soviet Union (SU) marked 2409A movement. Willing to pay $40-$50 plus shipping. VERY SERIOUS in this search, may consider counteroffers for a nice example!! THANKS!!


Pm'd


----------



## weaser

Hello All,
Am looking for some 3017 parts. Prefer ORIGINAL NIB/NOS but will consider modern reproduction as last opportunity. I've posted pics as examples below. Would greatly appreciate any chance to find these parts. Would be willing to buy or trade. I have some 3017 parts for trade.
Thank you, Robert

Cosmonaut Watch (below)
1. White or Black dial
2. Sub dials (RED) for white dial
3. Caseback (stainless)










Strela Watch (below)
1. Dial. Any original dial is a possibility.
2. Hour, Minute, Second and sub dial hands.


----------



## mike.s

I'm looking for reset button for 70s-80s 3133 Poljot/Shturmanskie.


----------



## jhnmcc

*Sturmanskie Watch Parts Needed*

Hello all,

I recently dropped my Sturmanskie watch and in the process lost one of the small hands (see picture). I'd like to find a replacement.

Regards, John

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## schnurrp

*Re: Sturmanskie Watch Parts Needed*



jhnmcc said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently dropped my Sturmanskie watch and in the process lost one of the small hands (see picture). I'd like to find a replacement.
> 
> Regards, John
> 
> Melbourne, Australia


Did the crystal come off? If it didn't the hand should still be in the watch, somewhere. Maybe slipped beneath the bezel. I wouldn't run the watch until you find it.


----------



## jhnmcc

*Re: Sturmanskie Watch Parts Needed*

The crystal also broke and in the aftermath of the accident the hand got lost. The watch still runs. Thanks for your suggestion. John


----------



## Pato Sentado

*Vostok Amphibia Tonneau 2209 crown needed*

Need complete crown for a 2209 Amphibia Tonneau.
Thanks.


----------



## colt

*Re: Vostok Amphibia Tonneau 2209 crown needed*

Hi All,

I'm looking for an *acrylic *crystal that will fit the 1967 re-edition. If anyone knows a site, or the exact specs for the crystal, that would be a huge help.

\o/


----------



## Lucidor

*Sputnik hands*

I'm looking for hour- and minute hands to the 1950's Sputnik, like in the photo below.


----------



## stealthycow

*Re: Sputnik hands*

Hey guys, I'm looking for the stock dots and dashes bezel found on modern Amphibians. Hoping someone has one around after replacing it with the nicer Murphy bezel. I know I could buy em from any of the big sellers, but I'd rather not wait 3 weeks for shipping from Russia...

Thanks.

*Edit: Found.*


----------



## bluesbred

Hi Comrades, anybody got a spare crystal for Sportivnie? Thanks


----------



## cwiegering

Hi my friends... This is a great thread...not sure I understood how it works though. But I´ll give it a try.

I need parts to a Chronograph movement: a VENUS 152.
a) A NOS dial (or in very good shape). I am not sure if the VENUS 152 caliber can share a dial with other calibers such as the 178? or a Valjoux 7736?
b) a Runner wheel also known as part #8000. This has to be for the V152 to be the correct length. The V150 is similar but not as long.

Thanks. I´ll post a similar watch picture below.


----------



## Ryzyn

I am looking for a mainspring assembly for a Vostok Cadet. The movement is a 2409a if I recall correctly. I wouldn't mind also buying a non-working cadet as well to salvage it for the mainspring.

Thank you!


----------



## commandersky

*Minute Wheel for Vostok Amphibia 2416b*

Hi,

I'm looking for what I think is called the Minute wheel, as shown in the pictures.

It's for a Vostok 2416b movement in my Komandirskie Submarine Commander watch.

My location is England, UK.

Sorry the pictures are awful!

Many thanks!


----------



## Николай71

*сигнал (Poljot 2612) - Alarm winding stem and crown*

Dear all,

The alarm (upper) winding stem of my Signal fell off the other day. I was on the train when it happened and I only realised too late, so the stem is probably pursuing its own journey somewhere in the British railways network.

If anyone has a spare alarm winding stem, preferably with the convex crown of the сигнал (Singnal) type, or any suggestions about sourcing it, I would be really grateful!

Many thanks,

H.


----------



## Seele

*Re: сигнал (Poljot 2612) - Alarm winding stem and crown*

Wanted: one earlier style Komandirskie crown/stem unit.

Unlike the current one for the Amphibia which is stamped steel, the earlier large crown Komandirskie type is chromed brass, with a sharper knurling around its perimeter; my example has been squashed so it is no longer able to be screwed into the threaded crown tube. A flat-ended one is preferred for my Type 341. Thank you!


----------



## brandonj1

Need chronograph pushers for this watch. 5.5 mm crown dia. 7mm wide and 1.1 mm stem. Gold coin edge.










Thanks


----------



## Adelantero

Looking for one of those ugly new Amphibian bezels. The ones with the dots and serrated edges - mine just flew off the watch and took a plunge into the ocean an hour ago. It's my work watch, and I'm a little worried about banging it up without the bezel and would rather not wait three weeks for one to come in from Russia. I figure someone out there who's modded their bezel has a spare lying around.

Thanks!


----------



## ldelvalle

Hello Watch aficinados:

I need the red hands for a Seiko 6139-6002 Pepsi. Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## jackrobinson

Seiko quartz movement either 5Y23 or 5H23 in working condition,


----------



## aronus

I`m looking for tis oart fo poljot 3133
Thanks


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Turtle4288

Hello

Forgive me for posting a request about possibly a laughably common or not actually made-in-Russia watch, but it is a souvineer and I treasure it.

As you can see in the attached photo, there used to be a crown and button friction fitted over the circular disc winding part (sorry don't know the name for this!). The crown broke in half and the button is lost.

The diameter of the disc is 4.35mm

The button would be captive by the shape of the crown

Can anyone offer any spare part that can help me?

Thank you!

Mike


----------



## OKEAH

*Re: Original Sturmanskie Poljot Steel Bracelet*

Found one!


----------



## michele

Searching for a *Poljot chronograph case* like this one (image taken from Internet, the upper pusher is wrong):









The case must be gold-coloured and without "CHRONOGRAPH" engraving (as usual on many pieces), without scratches or dents. I can also buy it with broken crystal, or i can buy the whole watch (only as defected watch).


----------



## windy1

hi all looking for a poljot 2614h watch movement


----------



## emoscambio

I'll be short: any 3133 dial, possibly USSR or CCCP?


----------



## Dr.Green

I have VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE watch from the 80?s. However, I need a new stem for it. Please let me know if you have one for sale.


----------



## hb5

I would like to exchange this Raketa for any kind of old Vostok with 2409A caliber or only 2409A caliber. I need it for spare parts. It may be and faulty.

Regarding this Raketa, crystal is cracked (lower left area, near the edge), movement doesn't work in this moment but I think it should not be a problem to repair it for someone who knows. Overall case is in pretty good shape. Watch is suitable for a donor of spare parts or even it can be and repaired and used regulary.

Thank you very much in advance for your interest!


----------



## walarok

*Re: Original Sturmanskie Poljot Steel Bracelet*

Hello all,
I need a replacement spring for a Vostok Amphibia. I replaced my bezel but the spring broke in half.

Thank you


----------



## art1118

*Crown Stems Wanted*

Anyone have a spare crown stem for a Vostok 2414 movement? How about a crown stem for a Gruen Soviet? PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Zeosy

Tried to delete this post, but can't figure out how! I found what I wanted.

Looking for:
1) a stainless steel case for a shturmanskie 31659. (no crown at 9 o'clock)
2) a steel bracelet original to a shturmanskie 31659.

Please message me if you have one or know of a place I can buy online.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kroko

*Re: Komandirskie case & crown*

Was somebody looking for Poljot 17 jewels pinions? I seemed to remember seeing a post in this section, but cannot find it now. Anyway, I have this working Poljot movement along with two parts watches (both work and keep good time). I am about to throw them away, so anyone who needs parts can have them for cost of shipping from Europe. Dan


----------



## Ruff

Good day all,

I am searching for a, or few (in case I need replacement again) mint stumanskie 3133, 38mm case with crystal glass. I am fine with a 3rd party one, thought I am not sure if they match properly.

This link has the similar case as mine (but mine is a different model), https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/3133-sturmanskie-chrono-2004-a-6019.html.

Please email me at [email protected] if anyone has any lead.

Many thanks,

Vince


----------



## overakias

does enyone has for sale minute and hour hands plus maybe central second chronograph hand for poljot 3133? the military look like the komandirskie would be nice but i am not too picky, tell me what you have


----------



## Ratfacedgit

I'm working on a 2-54 Tschistopol Pobeda, 15 jewels. I need the spring for the lever in the keyless works for the clutch.









I can trade parts from Slava's and Vostok's.
Dan


----------



## GenkiSushi

Hi guys. I would like to know where to buy or is anybody selling a vintage poljot chronograph case with or without 9 o'clock crown? I am looking for one that is still intact ( inner bezel ring, glass, caseback and all). Your help will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AID

Hello there! 

I need a balance complete for Slava 1809. I reality I only need a hair spring, thus if you have a balance with a broken staff, it will work for me. Thanks.


----------



## 6498ghoul

Hi there,

I'm looking for a Ministry case for either the 2416b or the 2409 movement. Any leads to cases or non-functional complete watches appreciated!

Thanks,

6498ghoul

Edit: rereading, I meant to say - a Ministry case for the 2416 or any stainless case for the 2409. Thanks.


----------



## ecalzo

hey guys... soeone does have an amphibia ministry retention wire for the bezel.. that because mine was arrived damaged... i only need the wire let me know if you got something... thanks


----------



## Oliverb

*Re: Parts Wanted- military Shturmanskie crystal*

I need a crystal for my military Shturmanskie, 1980s. If you have a good used or a new one, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Generalskie

*Re: Parts Wanted- military Shturmanskie crystal*

Hello ! Need a caseback locking ring for a regular poljot sturmanskie chronograph. Thanks !


----------



## arg_

*Re: Parts Wanted- military Shturmanskie crystal*

I am looking to buy the missing lever of the chrono button, as indicated by the arrow. It is for a Poljot Sturmanskie 3133 movement

thanks!


----------



## vpn

*Re: Parts Wanted- military Shturmanskie crystal*

Hello everybody! I've recently bought a Vostok Amphibia Tonneau 200m, which unfortunately has a quite battered dial. I have ordered a new set of hands from Zenitar, on ebay, but I am looking for the dial. If you have a dial like this one (or another antimagnetic dial for the tonneau case), please send me a PM or an email at my address: [email protected]

Thank you very much! Here is my Amphibia. If you also have the original soviet hands, feel free to let me know as well. I'm mostly interested in the spare dial, so I can replace my old one. Hope you can help me.


----------



## mikkokan

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

Hi!

I need a crown to this old Vostok. I think the movement is 2605. It would be helpful if someone could tell what crowns are compatible with this watch. You can send me a PM.

Thank you!


----------



## mikkokan

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

Could I use crown from these movements? They look quite the same but no date on these 3. Is Tschistopolski 32YH a lot different from Vostoks 2605?
Lot of 3 Russian Man's Wrist Watch Movements RAKETA 2602 2603 Parts Balance OK | eBay


----------



## Perdendosi

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

I dunno-- Does anyone read the Parts Wanted thread?
Anyway, I have this incoming:









I haven't seen this dial in the tonneau case yet, so it may be a franken, but I still like it.
I would, however, like to replace the hands and the bezel.
Does anyone have a spare set of hands and/or bezel?
I'd be willing to trade the Raketa and Poljot (which probably could be worn with some work, or might be good parts watches) that I have listed in this post:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/six-...oton-quartz-pic-heavy-801564.html#post5848089

PM me, thanks!
Kyle.


----------



## GenkiSushi

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*



Perdendosi said:


> I dunno-- Does anyone read the Parts Wanted thread?
> Anyway, I have this incoming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this dial in the tonneau case yet, so it may be a franken, but I still like it.
> I would, however, like to replace the hands and the bezel.
> Does anyone have a spare set of hands and/or bezel?
> I'd be willing to trade the Raketa and Poljot (which probably could be worn with some work, or might be good parts watches) that I have listed in this post:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/six-...oton-quartz-pic-heavy-801564.html#post5848089
> 
> PM me, thanks!
> Kyle.


I don't know about the bezel other than getting an old watch equipped with that same bezel. As for the set of hands, try zenitar's ebay store.


----------



## GenkiSushi

*Re: Parts Wanted- military Shturmanskie crystal*



arg_ said:


> I am looking to buy the missing lever of the chrono button, as indicated by the arrow. It is for a Poljot Sturmanskie 3133 movement
> 
> thanks!


I'm not sure if this could fit in your watch mov't., but it looked very similar to the one you're looking for.
Valjoux 7733 7734 Fly Back Lever 8180 Chronograph Swiss Made from Stock | eBay


----------



## Perdendosi

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*



GenkiSushi said:


> I don't know about the bezel other than getting an old watch equipped with that same bezel. As for the set of hands, try zenitar's ebay store.


I would prefer hands that are not new, as I don't think they'd match the vintage look of the watch.


----------



## Perdendosi

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

Oh yeah, and I'm also in need of a Dave Murphy bezel. I'm on the waiting list, but just in case anyone has any lying around...


----------



## klause

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

HEy guys,

I need a unique case back for my OKEAH chrono:









This is the current one:









Thanks, Felix


----------



## Czar Chasm

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

A balance spring for an old poljot 2612.


----------



## Daboryder

So I attempted a bezel replacement on a Vostok Amphibia. I got the original bezel off easily but had some trouble making the Murphy stay put, so I put it aside for a time. Now I cannot for the life of me find the wire retaining ring that fits between the bezel and the watch. Is there any hope foe me to fing another retainer?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Ratfacedgit

I'm looking for a pallet fork for a 3-54 Molnija pocket watch. I can trade for Vostok, Poljot or Slava parts.

See posting for more information, https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bobbys-pocket-watch-813224.html









Dan


----------



## vpn

EDIT: Spare movement found! ;-)


----------



## sq100

Looking for 2 movement retainers with screws for my sturmanskie.


----------



## GenkiSushi

sq100 said:


> Looking for 2 movement retainers with screws for my sturmanskie.


I was also searching for the screws and clamps about a month ago. Maybe you could try to ask your local watchmaker to look for those, he may find different ones, but some may fit the threads of your 3133. Not necessarily the same screws and clamps, as long as it would fit and hold the movement, it's all good.


----------



## sq100

Thanks for the tip


----------



## vpn

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

Hello people! I'm looking for a spare bezel for my Vostok Amphibia Tonneau:










If you have a spare Amphibia bezel in good conditions, without worn chrome plating, please send me a PM. I'll be grateful. Thank you!


----------



## balaklava

*Re: Crown Stems Wanted*

Hello, I'm looking for a complete set of hands for my Strela 3017.... Can anybody help?
Also, what do you think of these replacements I found on eBay ( Brand New Set Watch Hands Five for Russian Chronograph Strela POLJOT 3017 | eBay )
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ham2

balaklava said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a complete set of hands for my Strela 3017.... Can anybody help?
> Also, what do you think of these replacements I found on eBay ( Brand New Set Watch Hands Five for Russian Chronograph Strela POLJOT 3017 | eBay )
> Thanks!!!!


I am sorry to say that it is unlikely you will have any luck with your request; such hands sets are almost impossible to find (I have been looking a long time). And the e-bay replacements are a poor substitute: The chrono seconds has the wrong leaf shape at the end and the hour and minute hands are too wide (especially the hour) and too flat.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*



Czar Chasm said:


> A balance spring for an old poljot 2612.


PM sent.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

I have a Soviet era 3133 chrono and need a "C" ring retainer and return spring for a pusher. I have parts to trade from Vostok, Poljot and Slava.


----------



## cuica

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

I need a bezel spring or another option to re-attach the bezel to my Amphibia Ministry (heard of a rubber gasket?).


----------



## OncleOh

Hi, i have one Vostok 2416b and im looking for the folowing parts:
- sliding pinion
- winding pinion
and these part on photo.

Ragards!
Leo

p.s. Or is it better to get a new movement and use these one for spare parts?


----------



## svorkoetter

Just purchased a Poljot/Sekonda alarm with 2612.1 movement, and it is missing one of the two screws that hold the movement to the case. If anyone has one, or knows where I can get one, please PM me. (I'm also already watching a few beat-up 2612.1 watches on the 'bay in case I need to buy a donor.)


----------



## vpn

Deleted.


----------



## sorcer

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can buy hands like on the pic?


----------



## vpn

I'm looking for a spare dial for this Poljot 3050 quartz watch, as it looks worse than in picture, and I would like to replace it. If you have one please let me know via PM. Thanks everybody!







​


----------



## sorcer

Apparently, it is almost impossible to find the hands ;(

Does anyone know where to buy the dial like this?


----------



## nuubee

Hi,
I am looking for a stem and crown for a 'small-white-tank-on-black-background' Vostok Komandirskie that I got as a parts watch, but it seems to run fine, except for no way to set the time (Watchmaker wound the spring, but can't get parts). I have been able to find stems and crowns for Amfibias, but not for the Komandirskie. I don't do ebay, so that leaves me at a disadvantage. Thank you for any assistance you might be able to provide!


----------



## Joao F Coelho

Hi,
I'm the happy owner of a beautiful Raketa watch which I bought during a visit to St. Petersburg, some years ago.
Recently I took it to be serviced and I'm told that it needs a new balance for its calibre 2623H movement.
The guys servicing it cannot find a balance and I wonder if anyone can advise where (if) I can buy one from.
Thank you and best regards.


----------



## TimeWanderer

Does anyone know where I can get a 2609.H movement for a soviet era poljot?

The poljot I purchased seem to lose time only when I wore it and I noticed the plate holding the balance wheel in place was loose. When I tried to tighten the screw the screw head came off instantaneously leaving the rest of the screw inside. It seems it was held in by glue. lol. Anyways eventually the plate and the balance wheel fell out with the hairspring and the movement seems like a lost cause, and otherwise in poor shape.

Looking for the same movement, unless someone knows of movement that will work with this watch (it doesnt have a date function). 

That might be tricky. If a mechanical movement is unavaliable does any know of a quartz movement model that might work with the same dimensions?


----------



## denai214

Hello,
i'm searching for a bezel like this one:



Kind regards


----------



## hondapower2.2L

Need a Pobeda 2608 (41M) movement for a project I'm working on






Picture by USSR Time


----------



## OCDood

hondapower2.2L said:


> Need a Pobeda 2608 (41M) movement for a project I'm working on


You can pick up the whole watch for $30 at Soviet Rarities. It looked like it was in pretty good shape for the money.


----------



## hondapower2.2L

w


----------



## hondapower2.2L

OCDood said:


> You can pick up the whole watch for $30 at Soviet Rarities. It looked like it was in pretty good shape for the money.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## bqtime

I am looking for an original crown for my newly purchased solid gold Raketa 23. The case is small, 33 mm, and it is pink gold color, as usual for a Russian solid piece. Thank you.


----------



## vpn

I'm looking for a logo overlay in good conditions for my ZIM 3049 (Elektronika B6-02), because the one of my watch is faded due to the sunlight, and it has been repainted in black, as you can see in this picture:







​
Here's a picture that shows the part I'm looking for (if it has the Elektronika logo or it is blue, red, brown or grey, is fine for me):






​
If you have a non working Elektronika B6-02 that has a logo panel in good conditions, like the one in the picture below (the Elektronika or ZIM logo and colour of the overlay doesn't matter to me, as long as it's in good condition), please let me know by sending me a PM. Thank you WUS for allowing me to post this request. ;-)


----------



## slls

*Wanted: black seconds hand for Poljot Chrono*

Hi All,

Anyone who can help me to make this watch complete? 
I miss the black seconds hand.









Thanks,
Hans


----------



## MK3

Would anyone happen to have an hour wheel for a Vostok 2416b movement?

It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## the.growler

I need two (if possible) click-wheel springs for a Poljot 2614 movement. I'm trying to avoid sacrificing working watches for parts, so if you have just the springs or even a non-working Poljot 2614 movement, please contact me. Thanks!


----------



## watchwombat

Looking for a central chrono seconds hand from a vintage Okeah (they do exist on other 3133's also and these would be fine).


----------



## watchwombat

Also looking for seconds hands 3 red and 2 silver for hand wind komandirskie.


----------



## Oggster

I'm looking for a bezel to suit a Komandirskie Mini/Cadet. The numbered, red triangle type would be perfect, but I'd be happy with any other type.


----------



## bfernandes

Hi gents.

I'm looking for a no-date Vostok Amphibia dial "Made in USSR".

Thanks


----------



## milorad

Hi , looking for old silver sturmanskie dial (with wings on dial) for Poljot 3133.
Thanks.


----------



## hokkku

hi im looking for 2416 watch movement a watch hands anyone know where to get? hour hands hole size 1.40mm and minute hands hole 0.90mm.
need to a replacement to my 2416 aviator watch.

my watch.


----------



## vpn

EDIT: I managed to find a screw of the exact size and diameter which fits perfectly, retrieved from an old non working Timex Q-Quartz. Now my Ruhla is alive again, with a fresh battery! :-!


----------



## ronnypudding

Hi:

I'm looking for a vintage amphibia anti-magnetic inner shield like the one in this pic (not mine):









I picked up a nice vintage antimagnetic, but the movement is loose. I suspect I need this inner shield.----------------------------------------^

Thanks

Joe


----------



## sq100

Nope the antimagnetic shield has nothing to do with the movement being loose.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seele

My pie-pan Kirovskie needs a new and fully compatible crystal. The new replacement crystal is too low in profile so it often interferes with the movement of the second hand. Thank you.


----------



## ronnypudding

sq100 said:


> Nope the antimagnetic shield has nothing to do with the movement being loose.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Hi SQ100:

Thanks for the response. However, I remain unconvinced. The movement is loose from side to side, but moreso vertically. From the pictures it appears that the tabs on the top of the shield compress when the back and retaining ring are screwed in. Any other suggestions? Perhaps replacing the gasket might improve the movement retention? What do you think?

Thanks again.

Joe


----------



## sq100

I edited your picture to show the screws that press the movement into the retaining ring. When the screws are tightened the movement shouldn't be able to move around. If however for some reason the retaining ring is too small or damaged it could explain the moving around. The gasket and caseback only help to press the movement into the watch, they are not for horizontal or vertical retaining.


----------



## ronnypudding

sq100 said:


> I edited your picture to show the screws that press the movement into the retaining ring. When the screws are tightened the movement shouldn't be able to move around. If however for some reason the retaining ring is too small or damaged it could explain the moving around. The gasket and caseback only help to press the movement into the watch, they are not for horizontal or vertical retaining.


Thanks for the added detail. The movement is secure in the retainer ring. It's the ring that is ever so small. I'm going to experiment a little with some "shimming" to see if I can get the ring to stay in place. By vertical I meant perpendicular to the dial, not in the sane plane as the dial. To me, that's the bigger issue. The old gasket is worn and hardened. I've ordered a replacement and am in contact with the seller to track down the magnetism shield. Hopefully together these two things will help to secure the movement a bit better.

Regards

Joe


----------



## ronnypudding

ronnypudding said:


> Thanks for the added detail. The movement is secure in the retainer ring. It's the ring that is ever so small. I'm going to experiment a little with some "shimming" to see if I can get the ring to stay in place. By vertical I meant perpendicular to the dial, not in the sane plane as the dial. To me, that's the bigger issue. The old gasket is worn and hardened. I've ordered a replacement and am in contact with the seller to track down the magnetism shield. Hopefully together these two things will help to secure the movement a bit better.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Joe


Just closing the loop on this. The seller sent the missing shield part. The three tabs that you see on the top do press against the cast back as you tighten the case back ring. It serves to hold the movement in place relatively well. There is still a small amount of lateral movement when winding, but the movement is definitely now secure perpendicular to the dial.


----------



## Yunzi

Ok risking asking the question here and hopefully its not out of order.

If I had a number of parts available that I'd send out for either the cost of postage or for a small sum would it be appropiate to list them here or should I stick to ebay?


----------



## silversquirrel

anyone have a spare second hand for a 2209 amphibia? Lume condition not important. either Goldtone or silvertone is fine.
thanks


----------



## vpn

Hi! I'm looking for a dial in good cosmetic conditions for my Prim. As you can see in the picture, it has a quite visibile scratch between 8 and 11 'o clock. If you have an identical dial in good condition, please let me know with a PM. It would be a great contribution to the restoration of this beautiful dress watch.







​


----------



## hks3sgte

If anyone has an Amphibia 2409 caseback, please let me know.

Also, a 2209 Amphibia crown.

Thank you.


----------



## weaser

Hi Yunzi,

Could you PM me or contact me at [email protected]?
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## S.H.

Hello,

I'm searching for parts for a sportivnie : I have an OK movement with a very nice black dial and red seconds hand, but wrong hands, case and crown. I need lumed hands like those in this thread : https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sportivnie-black-dial-seek-advice-270571.html

Also, I could use a whole watch with a destroyed dial.


----------



## RamambaHaruMamburu

S.H. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm searching for parts for a sportivnie : I have an OK movement with a very nice black dial and red seconds hand, but wrong hands, case and crown. I need lumed hands like those in this thread : https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sportivnie-black-dial-seek-advice-270571.html
> 
> Also, I could use a whole watch with a destroyed dial.


I've found some good source for spares here: Job Lot of Vintage Russian Watches WOSTOK for Spares Repair 2 | eBay This is from our valuable forum member and as far as I know he will be disposing vast amount of his humungous stock in a next few weeks...)))


----------



## S.H.

Thank you for the heads up! If I find what I need, it will be a fun little project to do by myself...


----------



## Dave098

As mentioned elsewhere in the forum, I recently picked up what I guess you'd call the civilian version of the Vostok Komandirskie "Chistopol." Thanks to the knowledgeable folks in this forum, I later learned that the outer dial had been replaced with a non-matching part (don't worry, at $25, I didn't pay a king's ransom for it).

I'd like to restore the watch to its original look. On the off chance anybody has the outer dial I'm looking for and would like to have mine in return, I'd love to trade. I'd also consider purchase at a reasonable price.


----------



## amil

I'm very sorry. but the body of watches has the option of exchanging rings.


----------



## turtle13

Looking for a 2209 movement, can be sans dial as I have a new one on the way.
Email spencer dot schaub at gmail dot com

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepperoniii

Looking for a balance assembly of wostok 2214 and a red second hand for 2214. Anyone who has please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Gianstein

Bought this hybridised Raketa 2628.H - the day is in English. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Pqo7lAkFnOWXgwcjRuTXBBR0k/edit?usp=sharing
If anyone knows of a spare RUS Cyrillic part floating in limbo, PM me!


----------



## Massimo1

Hi guys.
I've found in a shop a Poljot chrono 3133, but it hasn't the ring. (see picture of another 3133)
So before to buy it, i'd like to know if it's possible to find it somewhere.
Suggest ?
Thanks!


----------



## invernomuto

I'm looking for the lower pusher button for my Poljot 3133 as shown in the picture. Can someone advise the best place to go for these parts?

Thanks in advance,
Regards.


​


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

I am looking for a replacement cristal (acrylic) for the below Raketa watch.

I traded this 27 years ago with a guy from Georgie whom I met and it is still running. Watchmaker said the movement is in good condition but he also said it will be hard to find the window in the Netherlands.

Besides I would like to find out more about this particular watch, e.g. what type it is etc. Movement is 2609 HA.


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Hi Guys

Just got this Slava auto but the castellated movement spacer ring while shown in the sellers pic has seen to become 'lost in transit' meaning the autowind rotor hits the back cover and the movement clatters about.


----------



## rjasonf

Hello everyone. I'm looking for a 2356 quartz movement for a Slava watch. Otherwise, does anyone know of a contemporary movement that might interchange with it? I guess I'm most worried about having to change the hands if I use a different movement. Thanks.


----------



## KaiserDemon

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> I am looking for a replacement cristal (acrylic) for the below Raketa watch.
> 
> I traded this 27 years ago with a guy from Georgie whom I met and it is still running. Watchmaker said the movement is in good condition but he also said it will be hard to find the window in the Netherlands.
> 
> Besides I would like to find out more about this particular watch, e.g. what type it is etc. Movement is 2609 HA.
> 
> View attachment 1358515


Do u know what number the plexiglass is?
i had the same but few months ago i sold it on WUS. 
Here i have old watchmaker who maybe have something. 
Contact me on PM


----------



## TommyG

Looking for a crystal for this 26J Slava day/date. It is 35mm in diameter and is the height is about 3mm above the bezel. It is plastic/acrylic. My watchmaker here in the U.S. found the same diameter plastic crystals, but not with the same profile. Any help appreciated.


----------



## stadiou

Anybody got a Slava 2414 balance with OK hairspring ? I need one for another Slava that's just croaked....


----------



## Lusitanv

Hello everyone, greetings from Portugal.

I am looking for a non-vostok "stock" BEZEL to fit my Ministry Vostok case.

I am not sure if I am looking for something "custom" or if there is any measurement that I should be aware of and then search for bezels with that diameter.

Anyway, looking forward for your messages 

Cheers and thanks in advanced!


----------



## phibes

First request for parts, and for what I hope are fairly common:

For a 2628.H Raketa, the hour wheel and seconds hand
For a 2609.HA Raketa, the seconds hand

Not particular on the color for the hands, just need full-length hands (rather than the short ones for a small dial)

TIA


----------



## quangduc191

Hello Every one.

Anybody have the gold plate crown for poljot 23 jewels and the hands as in my picture. I need some lot of them.

Waiting information from you.

Many thanks!


----------



## melville

I managed to crack the crystal from my Vostok Amphibia 1967. Anybody have any info where to get a new crystal? I already asked from Meranom and they said they don't have it.


----------



## OGM

*Poljot Navigator 2 crown*

Hello everyone, I need help

5 year ago I bought a Poljot Navigator 2 with 2612 movement (the one with mechanical alarm).

I broke it in an heavy machinery show (I can say this watch is very robust!). Broke the crystal and mechanical alarm stem.

I used to fix all my watch and usually it's easier to find parts when it's ETA...

Any way, I ordered a new crystal, a stem extender (the remaining part of the broken stem was long enought), but still need a crown and have a generic crown just in case I don't find an original crown.

I want to keep my watch originial as I can. If you know where I can find and original Poljot Navigator 2 crown that would need much appreciated!

Thanks!

Here is a picture of the watch (not mine because it's in separate part for the moment;-))


----------



## phibes

*slava 3056a quartz movement*

Good afternoon, gentlemen. Heard nothing on my request for Raketa hands (below). Now I'm needing, in addition, a working Slava 3056A quartz movement (that is assuming there IS one working out there, after all, we're talking Slava here) and a front bezel for the most popular case that Raketa put the 2628.H day/date movement into, the chrome one with the parallel incised lines running from the dial to the springbar (if you deal with 2628 movements you've seen it).

I'm getting in a big lot of Russian movements for parts soon so I'll have trading material.


----------



## DazSH

*Re: Poljot Navigator 2 crown*

Needing a Vostock 2416b movement or new balance wheel and hairspring, due to buying a used one with tampered with hairspring and trying to fix its made it much worse oops.

Need a uk supplier if possible ..


----------



## shadeone

*Re: Poljot Navigator 2 crown*

I know its not an actual russian part but I didnt want to start a new thread in a non-classifieds section..

looking for a Dave Murphy aftermarket bezel for the Vostok Amphibias, the one that accepts the Seiko bezel inserts. He is out on his site and doesnt have a time frame as to a re-stock.


----------



## fgpinarli

*Poljot 3133 shturmanskie chrono wheel*

Hello. I need a spare "chrono second wheel shaft" for my shturmanskie (shown in the images). The red chrono second is also wellcome. Please PM or e-mail me if you have one of these. 
Thank you for reading
Best wishes

Guclu


----------



## 93EXCivic

*Re: Poljot 3133 shturmanskie chrono wheel*

Looking for any of these bezels.

























The chrome coating doesn't need to be in good shape.

Edit: found


----------



## Dr.Godzilla

.........................


----------



## Watch Carefully

*Re: Komandirskie case & crown*

Am seeking 2-4 uncut replacement stems for WOSTOK caliber 2809 (22j or similar variant).
I hope someone can suplly them or lead me to a source.
Thanks!
Brad


----------



## vpn

*Re: Komandirskie case & crown*

I'm looking for a working Elektronika B6-02 (3049) module for my ZIM 3049 watch, as the display died, and the digits bled. If you have one, let me know via PM. Many thanks!


----------



## MacRipper

*Re: Poljot 3133 shturmanskie chrono wheel*



93EXCivic said:


> Looking for any of these bezels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chrome coating doesn't need to be in good shape.
> 
> Edit: found


Here:
BEZEL 2 TO VOSTOK MILITARY AUTO OR AMPHIBIAN WATCH 
NEWBEZEL 3 TO VOSTOK MILITARY AUTO OR AMPHIBIAN WATCH 
NEWBEZEL TO VOSTOK MILITARY AUTO OR AMPHIBIAN WATCH NEW


----------



## Kisifer

*Re: Poljot 3133 shturmanskie chrono wheel*

Hello comrades,

I'm looking for an original seconds hand for my sekonda 3017 chronograph. Right now my watch is working with a replacement, but I would like to have an 100% original watch. Please pm if you have a spare one. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Godzilla

....


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Hi All, 

First time asking for parts.

Need a part gor a 3133 chrono. The cog that connects the hour wheel to the date. Not sure of the name, if it even has one.

Willing to pay for it/shipping ect.

Please PM me if you can help. Thanks! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## konstan

Looking for a coupling clutch for poljot 3133 / valjoux 7733/34/36. Part 8080.
its the part that engages the chrono seconds
just need to make sure the shaft is not broken. The jewels in the mounting that I have are fine but one of the shaft ends is broken.

this part here:


----------



## stadiou

Does anyone have a spare inner bezel for a 3133 which they would be willing to sell to me ?


----------



## walter

*need a crystal for a sturmanskie 3133 re-issue*

cracked the xtal. it's mineral glass in the re-issue.

replacement wanted. plexi or glass is fine.

or if someone knows the diameter to order so i can get a basic domed replacement would be fine, too.


----------



## zmexy

*Re: need a crystal for a sturmanskie 3133 re-issue*

Hello. I am looking for a Vostok Watch Leather Strap K-34 Black with Red stitching like this one:


----------



## jmreynolds

*Re: need a crystal for a sturmanskie 3133 re-issue*

Hello comrades, I am looking for the "necktie" style hands for a 1957 Sputnik with the sub-second disk. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## zadora972

*Re: need a crystal for a sturmanskie 3133 re-issue*

Hi all,
I am new to this forum and starting with ask for help.
I am looking for blue Komandirskie dial for my watch (on photo) that is starting to reborn (movement is counting the time).
Perhaps someone has such dial in better condition than mine.

Thanks and regards


----------



## ProperTidy

Hello all

Am after either a minute hand with identical lume, or failing that a new set of hands which I can re-lume to as close as I can get, for a poljot 3133 sturmanskie, like so:










Nothing on the bay that I could find. Any help greatly appreciated, happy to pay for hand(s) and international postage obviously.

If anybody is interested, looks to me like somebody has botched putting the minute hand back on, causing the hole to enlarge meaning the minute hand doesn't move when ticking and jumps all over the place when setting. They've then tried to remedy this by putting pressure on the minute hand to make the too-big hole catch, leading to the hand cracking - can see it if you enlarge the pic enough.

Anyway, if anybody could help I would be chuffed and very grateful. Cheers


----------



## fhp

Hi everybody,

I am looking for a slava second hand with red dot for my slava Big Zero, like that :



Perhaps somebody could tell me where I can buy one !

Thank you for your precious help

Regards


----------



## sehctaw

I'm needing the balance assembly of a late ZIM-buit men's Pobeda. Please PM me if you can assist. Thank you.


----------



## Lusitanv

Hello everyone I am looking for a vostok komandriskie or amphibia case, still haven't decided about the design... 

Please write me a line if you can assist 

Thanks in advanced! 

Sent from my portable popcorn machine


----------



## silversquirrel

i have an 060 ampnib case with compass bezel, and crystal , in my spare parts box, but i think to ship from usa to portugal would cost more than the case.
ss


----------



## Multiple

Looking for mainsprings for Molnija 3601, Ranfft got these measurements; 1.30 x 13.5 x 0.155mm
But it seems hard to find it!
Regards
//P


----------



## bustercat

looking for: bezels!

1. stainless steel dottie bezel
2. all stock bezels that fit the 420
3. stainless smooth bezel
4. Stainless seiko insert bezel with coca cola (black and red), or countdown.

hit me up if you have any of these. thanks!


----------



## ha11oga11o

Dear all,

i have watch which mine father gave me its Komandirskie automatic with parachute and two plains on it. But i have problem. I drop it down and now when i slighly shake it it works for 3-30 seconds and stop. Watchmaker says its broken pin on that golden circle and he cannot fix it because he dont have parts for it. 

Seems that i need that ticking circle with spring and holder in which goes only one screw. 

Im complete noob about watches but i really like this one  

Is there anyone who could have broken movement and can sell me that part i need? 

Watchesmaker says its old Russian engine 2416 b automatik. 

Many thnx in advance.


----------



## Dave098

I'm in search of the dial from this watch (thanks for the image, Michele!). Please PM me if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## javier_hp

ha11oga11o said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i have watch which mine father gave me its Komandirskie automatic with parachute and two plains on it. But i have problem. I drop it down and now when i slighly shake it it works for 3-30 seconds and stop. Watchmaker says its broken pin on that golden circle and he cannot fix it because he dont have parts for it.
> 
> Seems that i need that ticking circle with spring and holder in which goes only one screw.
> 
> Im complete noob about watches but i really like this one
> 
> Is there anyone who could have broken movement and can sell me that part i need?
> 
> Watchesmaker says its old Russian engine 2416 b automatik.
> 
> Many thnx in advance.


Hi ha11oga11o,

I think the part you are referring to is the balance, you can order some old movements for parts from ebay (seller: uncleeddy35) recently I fixed my amphibia which had a similar issue, unfortunently I don't have any balances to send you


----------



## mxm

Hello, everybody!

Does anyone out there have a spare bezel 2 for the Amphibia (see picture) I could buy?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Piotr_sce

Hello, that's my first post. From some time, I like cccp watches very much.

I've just bought Raketa called "ufo", excatly like this PRZEPI

Now I'm looking for a this part -minutes/hours graduation. Did some one have it? And can sell me for a normal=human price?

Best regards


----------



## watchwombat

Looking for a mainspring barrel and arbor for a poljot 2209 (got a good mainspring but will take it too if you don't want to pull the barrel apart). PM me if you have one spare please, could probably make the arbor so if you only have a barrel that will work too. Thanks


----------



## koulukatu

Do You know if this bezel fits Amphibias starting with 710 (ministry case)

Stainless steel bezel to Vostok watches with SEIKO insert! bbu | eBay

The seller doen't accept questions and the description says

*Good to Vostok Amphibian and Komandirskie watches with first 2 digits of number : **21,42, 43, 81, 92** 
*


----------



## mxm

koulukatu said:


> Do You know if this bezel fits Amphibias starting with 710 (ministry case)
> 
> Stainless steel bezel to Vostok watches with SEIKO insert! bbu | eBay
> 
> The seller doen't accept questions and the description says
> 
> *Good to Vostok Amphibian and Komandirskie watches with first 2 digits of number : **21,42, 43, 81, 92**
> *


Scroll down on the page and you'll see the link for the questions, right after the item description and the "powerseller" ebay seal.

I really don't know what those numbers mean, but ALL the classic Amphibias an Komandirskies have the same snap-on railing for the bezel and all the bezels are interchangeable, with the exception of the 420 case, that only takes Amphibia bezels 1 and 2 (and I think all Komandirskies) because the others touch the crown. If your case is the 710 it takes all the bezels.

Of course, I don't know this particular bezel, so you'd better ask the seller, although, in the examples he shows in the descripton, you can see a blue dial Scuba Dude with the 710 case.


----------



## koulukatu

Yes, I found the ask the seller -link but when I'm trying to ask details about this item, I get automatic answer "the seller is busy and can't answer to Your question, please read the item description"  This is the first time I face this kind of an automatic answer at eBay.

Anyway. I think I will take the risk as there's that 710 Scuba Dude.

Thanks!


----------



## mxm

koulukatu said:


> Yes, I found the ask the seller -link but when I'm trying to ask details about this item, I get automatic answer "the seller is busy and can't answer to Your question, please read the item description"  This is the first time I face this kind of an automatic answer at eBay.
> 
> Anyway. I think I will take the risk as there's that 710 Scuba Dude.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I think it's on the safe side to trust the examples he gives himself.
One expects some degree of sincerity.
And you're welcome.


----------



## mxm

mxm said:


> Scroll down on the page and you'll see the link for the questions, right after the item description and the "powerseller" ebay seal.
> 
> I really don't know what those numbers mean, but ALL the classic Amphibias an Komandirskies have the same snap-on railing for the bezel and all the bezels are interchangeable, with the exception of the 420 case, that only takes Amphibia bezels 1 and 2 (and I think all Komandirskies) because the others touch the crown. If your case is the 710 it takes all the bezels.
> 
> Of course, I don't know this particular bezel, so you'd better ask the seller, although, in the examples he shows in the descripton, you can see a blue dial Scuba Dude with the 710 case.


I did some search and it turns out there are custom bezels for the 420 case with a "lifted" edge, so it doesn't touch the crown, like in this picture (found on the net)









Others are small enough to not need the lifted edge, and there are at least two bezels from the new SE series made for this case. The 35k2 (or No. 4) bezel also fits.

Just so you know.


----------



## f3rdin

Hello, 
I've just lost a screw from the movement retainers of my civilian poljot 3133, where do you think I find a new one?
Knowing that the movement 3133 is an improvement of the movement Valjoux 7733, 
does this would fit? : Screw FOR Casing Clamp Valjoux 5166 7732 7733 7734 7736 | eBay
or even this : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vis-bride-de..._YO_BijouxMontres_Montres&hash=item5d2e4248fc

Thanks!


----------



## domoon

i need an Amphibian SE's Paddle Hands set. If anyone have spares/extras to sell please contact me via PM
thank you


----------



## Lucidor

*Re: Luch 3055*

WTB: The little tiny flanges that fastens a 3133 movement to the case. I have a vintage OKEAH chronograph, where one of these is missing. I believe there are three of them in the OKEAH.


----------



## sbutera

*Re: Luch 3055*

Hi everyone,

Looking for / WTB: Hands set for Vostok 2234 Komandirskie "Chistopol" please PM me.

Thank you


----------



## Don Logan

*Re: Luch 3055*

Afternoon Comrades,

Looking for a Poljot Sturmanskie 31659 case. Ideally the whole case, but if its missing pushers, caseback, crystal etc,etc, I still might be interested. _Might_ also be interested in the Volmax version too.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## javier_hp

*Re: Luch 3055*

Hi All!

If someone has two balance assemblies for the Vostok 2416 (I think that for the Vostok 2414 would also work) I would be forever grateful! If someone can help please PM me!.

Thanks,
Javier


----------



## Dr.Godzilla

Found.


----------



## slls

*Re: Murphy Bezel*

Hi,

Anyone who has one or two balances for the Kirov type-1 watch (saucepan)? Pivots are broken...

Thanks,
Hans


----------



## MattBrace

*Re: Murphy Bezel*

Hi, I have a bezel if your still after one, message me.
Cheers Matt


Dr.Godzilla said:


> Looking for a Murphy bezel for my Vostok. Willing to buy the whole watch with the bezel. Let me know if anyone is willing to let theirs go.


----------



## MattBrace

*Re: Murphy Bezel*

Bezels I have available


----------



## messiy

*Re: Murphy Bezel*

Hi comrades,

I'm looking for crown-stem and gasket set for my poljot 3133. where can i get that parts? my poljot 3133 is poljot admiral kuznetsov with titanium case, 38-39 mm case

thanks,
Alv


----------



## amphibic

*Re: Murphy Bezel*

Hi,
I need 20atm caseback for my Swing Lug Amphibian and Vintage Paddle Hand Set for my new project....
Thanks for your help!


----------



## sbutera

*Re: Murphy Bezel*

On the lookout for a few things: 1) hands for poljot 3133 civilian 2) Vostok 2414 movement -or- mainspring 3) hands for vostok chistopol. Please PM me. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Sqk

Hello, I'm looking to track down a replacement second hand for my lovely yellow metal Signal Alarm watch. It was intact with a beautiful long second hand when it went to have its mainspring replaced...two months later it now it has a short stubby, broken one and a scratch on its face. There have been tears about these things, I'll not lie. I think perhaps this particular watch repairer (who came on recommendation!) is about due to retire, his fingers are not as nimble as perhaps they were. But I'd love to be able to replace the second hand, if possible. The broken one looks so sad. 

Photo (hopefully) attached for reference, with scratch and stubby second hand. My watch does look somewhat worn and grubby in general, but I like it in unrestored condition. A new strap has also been needed for some time.


----------



## Astute-C

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a crown stem for this x33 case komandirskie. I've tried the new ones but they don't fit. I'll probably buy an old komandirskie eventually for the part but thought I'd give you guys a go first.

You can see my problem, the stem is kaput! PM me if you can spare one.










Cheers

Astute


----------



## mxm

I think the "faster" way to do this is to identify the movement and search the net for some old cheap watch with that same movement. One finds many watches sold for parts or repair for very low prices.
The scratch on the dial can be repaired, but it takes skill and patience.
Of course, the invoice should be sent to the guy that massacred your piece.



Sqk said:


> Hello, I'm looking to track down a replacement second hand for my lovely yellow metal Signal Alarm watch. It was intact with a beautiful long second hand when it went to have its mainspring replaced...two months later it now it has a short stubby, broken one and a scratch on its face. There have been tears about these things, I'll not lie. I think perhaps this particular watch repairer (who came on recommendation!) is about due to retire, his fingers are not as nimble as perhaps they were. But I'd love to be able to replace the second hand, if possible. The broken one looks so sad.
> 
> Photo (hopefully) attached for reference, with scratch and stubby second hand. My watch does look somewhat worn and grubby in general, but I like it in unrestored condition. A new strap has also been needed for some time.


----------



## theinterchange

I'm looking for the bezel wire for a modern Vostok 'Dirskie. I popped my bezel off and the wire has vanished! Where can I pick one up without the long wait to receive one from Russia?

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## roverguy78

Looking for a *Ministry "710" Amphibia case*. Needs to be in excellent shape and at a minimum, come with a mounted crystal. Wanting to transplant my 090 movement, dial, etc. into it. Please send me a PM if you have one. Thanks!


----------



## avers

hello,

I need to replace glass on Moscow Classic Baikal watch. Mineral / regular glass is OK.

Any idea where this can be done for reasonable price in the USA?

Best,
avers


----------



## philippeF

Hello
I'm looking for a *early "Sekonda" chrono hand* to buy please, I have different parts to trade 
kind regards
Philippe


----------



## Malakim

Hi,

I'm looking for a Molnija 360x (8?) movement for an Ural watch. Preferably a complete, working movement for a drop in replacement.

Thanks!


----------



## MUZZy

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

hello! I have it. BR Dima


----------



## avers

*Re: Parts Wanted- Vostok crown*

Hello comrades,

I am looking for a case for a 3133 movement.

Basically, I have a watch in a case that is missing some parts, it's also a gold-plated case - not a big fan of those.

So, the idea is to leave assembly of movement, white dial and hands as is, and put it in new case, preferably with a see-through back.

This will be a dress watch, so Sturmnsky type case is out of question.

Perhaps a case for Valjoux 7734 or 7733?


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

*Re: Parts Wanted- Type 350 bezel*

I need a bezel for a type 350 Amphibian. I prefer the f30 atm type in th first photo, but will be happy to by the second kind. This is for a restoration project. Thanks!


----------



## Shortsocks

I'm looking for hands for a Vostok Amphibia Anti-Magnetic. 
This one below. 
Let me know if you have any hands sitting around, or hell, even other bezel options other than the one on it.
but mostly looking for hands like the ones on this, just in better shape.


----------



## Kvisten

I am looking for hour and minute hand for Vostok 2809.


----------



## Shortsocks

*WTB: Steve Zissou Vostok Amphibia*

Not exactly a PART but, I posted this in the WTB Section, but Very few people look there. So I thought I'd post it here where the Die Hards go....

*WTB: Steve Zissou Vostok Amphibia*

Title pretty much says it all. Looking for this watch, In great condition if anyone has it. Zenitar is selling it for 68 bucks with 15 shipping, but I thought I might as well look here. PM me if you have one. We can Make a deal. 

Thanks


----------



## slls

Anyone who has an old non working (partly dismantled) 2409A movement? 


Sent by Tapatalk


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

I am looking for two Vostok 2209 movements, and two Amphibia stems/crowns to fit them, preferably the domed style. 
Also, still looking for a bezel for a type 350 (swing lug) case.
Thanks!


----------



## Hartig

I want to buy a set of Vostok 18mm springbars, the heavy duty type! Meranom does not have them in stock and who knows when they will.


My watch did not come with any and the crappy ones I have bend at the ends.


----------



## Hartig

ALSO looking for a black stock Vostok leather strap, like the ones on komandirskie. 

I know they are super cheap, but as people tend to toss them you might as well give one to me. ;-)


----------



## jsciii

I am looking for two casing screws that secure the movement to the nylon ring. I forgot Komandirskie watches do not come with these screws and I am trying to transfer the movement to an Amphibia case. Thanks.


----------



## MacRipper

I am looking for this bezel. Thanks.


----------



## Uros TSI

Amphibian 960 crown needed. Tho common Amphibian crown seems to short to reach in 960 case with 2209 movement. 

Huawei P6 TT


----------



## munichjoe

need a seconds hand for an older ship/sub clock with dagger hands. though i assume a later model would still fit. pls let me know if you have one.


----------



## pj228

I'm in need of a replacement crystal (or crystals) for my late 80s Sturmanskie 31659. It's a different shape to the 3133 crystal. This is why you don't leave your watch in reach of children.


----------



## Hartig

I want an old Amphibia type 350 crystal! (maybe the 119 tonneau uses the same type.)
It is a couple of milimeters lower than the modern crystals so *they are not the same*

My original crystal is cracked, and the old amphibia I bought for spare parts had a modern crystal on it. :-(


----------



## Brianch

I am looking for paddle hands with lume for a 1970's vostok amphibia hour and minute. Thanks


----------



## GUTuna

Seeking a Raketa 24 hour face to match this watch. The 2623.h movement is keeping great time and I have had success with the case, but the face could be worthwhile swapping out if possible.PM me if any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Ron521

I'm looking for a different dial to fit my Vostok 2415, so must be No Date. 

I like the 510 dial (black with 4 grey sections) very much but would consider other styles as well.

Amphibia name in script is a good thing. Black, blue, green or silver colors all good, no red, orange, yellow.

I don't like pictures of anything on the dial, so no scuba dude, no submarines, no ships wheel or anchors, etc.

Send a photo of what you have, along with your price.

Thanks


----------



## stylish.accountant

Hi! I'm looking for a set of hands (minutes, hours, and chrono seconds) for a military sthurmanskie. Something like the attached picture.










Please let me know if you have some spares available.

Thanks before!


----------



## Grant Oltmann

I'm looking for a 4th wheel for a Poljot 3133 movement. 
That would be the 3133 equivalent of part no. 225 on the Valjoux 7733/4

Just trying to avoid buying a donor movement just for that...

Thanks


----------



## BizzyC

Looking for a Crown Wheel Click Post off of a Vostok 2416b. Screw broke off in mine and I'm hoping someone has an extra. Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BizzyC

BizzyC said:


> Looking for a Crown Wheel Click Post off of a Vostok 2416b. Screw broke off in mine and I'm hoping someone has an extra. Thanks.


I actually need the whole winding bridge for the 2416b. o|

I don't mind paying if the price is reasonable. Thanks.


----------



## pupsichok

Looking for a Vostok Europe Caspian Sea Monster Ekranoplan donor watch. All I need is a bezel (Mine is badly scratched). If you have one I am willing to buy for a reasonable price.


----------



## b31

Dears,
i need only one second hand for my poljot aviator chronograph 3133...
thank you very much in advance
best regards
boris


----------



## dutchassasin

Looking for a stem and crown that fits a soviet era 960 case. Like the one in the picture.









EDIT: Found the crown thanks to fellow member slls,


----------



## 1951jon

HI , LOOKING FOR A BREITLING DIAL 32MM FOR A 7733 MOVEMENT ( VALJOUX ) WHITE OR ANY LIGHT COLOUR , ANYTHING CONSIDERED,


----------



## slls

Looking for pushers for 3017 or complete case with pushers for 3017


----------



## aria230

Need a mainspring for a Raketa Perpetual Calendar, 2628.H movement.

Thanks


----------



## BizzyC

I'm looking for the two screws that hold down the pallet fork bridge on a Raketa 2609. Maybe there are other screws that would also fit but I'm not sure how to cross reference. Thanks.


----------



## CoffeeCat2112

Found the bezel I needed; thanks!


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

anyone know where i can find a Raketa Big Zero crystal? i bought my first one on ebay recently but it came with some domed thing instead of the Raketa flat kind(i didnt notice in the pictures  )


----------



## louief1

I am looking for the Blue Scuba dude dial with 6 9 12 markings. Seems to be available only on old models. The only ones I can find with 6 9 12 markings are the new black versions and the current blue scuba dude dials don't have numbers. Hope there are some spares out there!


----------



## RufusG

Hello. I'm looking for a stem/crown assembly for an older Amphibian 200m tonneau with a 2209 movement. Thanks!


----------



## TheWraith

Looking for an hour wheel for a 2446B movement.


----------



## hyzhuang

Looking for a dial for my 3133 sturmanskie.


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

I need an escape wheel for a Vostok 24xx to finish service on a 2416B.


----------



## MattBrace

RustyNutsMGs said:


> I need an escape wheel for a Vostok 24xx to finish service on a 2416B.


Rusty, I have one if you want it, just PM me.

Regards Matt


----------



## lambentstew

Looking for a new case and crystal for a 38mm 3133 Strela.


----------



## particleman

WTB A good balance assembly for my 3017.


----------



## george67

Hi, dear comrads! I am looking for a crown (original one) for my favorite Seconda 3017. Thanks


----------



## Camsfirie

Hello everyone

I am after a set of hour, minute and sweep second stick hands for a Raketa 2614 movement. Hole sizes are 1.60 x 1.04 x 0.18mm. Any of the 26xx series would fit.

Like these






or these








Please PM me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wolf3d

Hello

I really need part #8335 (Operating Lever Spring) for my Poljot 3017.


----------



## Weaselsrippedmyflesh

Hello. Just bought my first Vostok Amphibian (710 case).

Need a stainless bezel, Seiko style for it. Thanks.


----------



## bracky1

Thanks Malakim


----------



## tweed05

Hi! This is my first post and I am looking for a black Vostok Amphibia bezel (bezel 333). If anyone could help it could be great. This is the bezel I am looking for:


----------



## nitroproof

I need working Vostok Komandirskie 2414A movement. Thanks!!!


----------



## willjackson

Help! I need a new crystal for beloved Raketa. MOST appreciated indeed! (She is my first love). Thanks F10.


----------



## MattBrace

Looking for a Pair of 22mm spring bars, the genuine Vostok type as pictured, must be in new condition.

Thanks all.

Regards Matt


----------



## LionOfZion

WTB: Vostok 120 bezel









PM me if you have one?

Thank you!!


----------



## captainemerica

Hello,

I just came across my Grandfathers 1973 Ultronic. It is a 10 kt filled model. I am missing the crown and cannot find even a part number or a description. Any help on locating this part is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dutchassasin

In need of 6 vostok spring bars in size 18mm or directions where to purchase a good fitting alternative. Cant order them from Meranom as the total sum is too low and the other alternative on ebay is a that too expensive for my taste. ($3 per bar and $6 shipping).


----------



## mroatman

dutchassasin said:


> In need of 6 vostok spring bars in size 18mm or directions where to purchase a good fitting alternative. Cant order them from Meranom as the total sum is too low and the other alternative on ebay is a that too expensive for my taste. ($3 per bar and $6 shipping).


Hi comrade,

If you can be a bit patient, I suggest you pick up one of these from eBay. They are very cheap and you can find hundreds of the same item (or similar) from different sellers. Unless the spring bars you require are special, these should do the job with plenty of spares for next time


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I bought this watch with a minor flaw. Note the stem/crown where the arrow is pointed.



It should look like this, which is the part I'm looking for. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mroatman

Nice watch! 

I'm afraid parts availability for these braille watches is not great. I had one with incorrect hands (I needed the less common older style and not the more common variety on most Raketa Braille watches) and after months of searching, I ultimately had to just purchase a parts watch and steal the correct hands from that. I'm afraid you might have to do the same, as I have a feeling that crystal release button is even scarcer. On the plus side, if you are patient, you can generally find these watches for about $20 (I know, that's still a lot to pay for a button...). 

I hope somebody proves me wrong and can provide the part. Best of luck!


----------



## mroatman

By the way, it looks like your hands are incorrect, too. I could be wrong, so it's probably best to confirm with a catalog first, but I believe the hands on your watch should match those on the second photo — black and pointed. If you get a parts watch and can "borrow" both the hands and the crystal release button, it's probably worth the cost.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

mroatman said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> I'm afraid parts availability for these braille watches is not great. I had one with incorrect hands (I needed the less common older style and not the more common variety on most Raketa Braille watches) and after months of searching, I ultimately had to just purchase a parts watch and steal the correct hands from that. I'm afraid you might have to do the same, as I have a feeling that crystal release button is even scarcer. On the plus side, if you are patient, you can generally find these watches for about $20 (I know, that's still a lot to pay for a button...).
> 
> I hope somebody proves me wrong and can provide the part. Best of luck!


Thanks for the info. This was an impulse buy for a gift. The doctor that is delivering our second child does a lot of humanitarian work, and collects old medical supplies and aides. I figured this would be a neat Russian mix between horology and the medical world. Sadly, I'm in Moscow right now, but likely won't have time to beat feet around the city to stir up one of these before I head back to the US. Maybe I'll get lucky this weekend. (And I didn't even notice the hands until you mentioned it. Dammit!)


----------



## mroatman

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks for the info. This was an impulse buy for a gift. The doctor that is delivering our second child does a lot of humanitarian work, and collects old medical supplies and aides. I figured this would be a neat Russian mix between horology and the medical world. Sadly, I'm in Moscow right now, but likely won't have time to beat feet around the city to stir up one of these before I head back to the US. Maybe I'll get lucky this weekend. (And I didn't even notice the hands until you mentioned it. Dammit!)


What a great gift idea. It sounds like this watch would be perfect. I think these are very unique watches and I have a small collection of watches for the blind and visually impaired.

One other idea is to contact Monroe at WatchPartsStore on Etsy (https://www.etsy.com/shop/WatchPartsStore). This friendly guy has been able to find me almost anything with a little time. And when he can't, he's sometimes able to contact his friends in Moscow and source it from there. I think it's worth sending him a request and seeing what he has on hand. Tell him Dashiell sent you


----------



## joeuk

Looking for a part for a Poljot alarm watch, I am after a complete mainspring for the alarm part (not the watch mainspring) wanted complete due to arbour may have a bit of wear on mine.


----------



## joeuk

Looks like I have been sorted out now for a part now.


----------



## Shortsocks

*WTB: Vostok Stainless Bezel*

Like the title says. Looking for a Vostok Stainless a bezel. Just like the picture below. Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## weodmonath

*Re: WTB: Vostok Stainless Bezel*

I need a pair of black hour and minute hands for a Shturmanskie 3133. Can anyone help?

Cheers.


----------



## MattBrace

*Re: WTB: Vostok Stainless Bezel*

Hi, I produce these Bezels available for purchase on eBay, back in stock on the 4th of July.



Shortsocks said:


> Like the title says. Looking for a Vostok Stainless a bezel. Just like the picture below. Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Vostok

*Re: WTB: Vostok Stainless Bezel*



Shortsocks said:


> Like the title says. Looking for a Vostok Stainless a bezel. Just like the picture below. Let me know! Thanks.


Get it here : Clean Bezel 01k2 Meranom.com


----------



## winter

*Looking for a 31659 Poljot Crystal*

Hi, I bought a 31659 poljot (military issue, rather than the civilian with the left crown) with a cracked crystal. Tried to replace with a 3133 crystal off eBay and these are apparently slightly larger. Does anyone know where the smaller 31659 crystals can be found and/or what the measurements are?


----------



## winter

Hi, I have a spare dial from a civilian sturmanskie. cyrillic 3133 sans serif, which has been relumed.


hyzhuang said:


> Looking for a dial for my 3133 sturmanskie.


----------



## joeuk

Sorry about this people had problems with poljot alarm timing and balance and hairspring damaged was wondering if anybody as a complete balance, tried ordering from cousinsUK but compared hairspring and it went in the wrong direction and they wouldn't refund me saying I ordered the wrong part, more like they have listed the wrong part he said mines a 2612.1 were the part is for a 2612 so warning to others be careful when ordering from this company they avoid refunds at all cost.


----------



## joeuk

Scratch that just bought another movement instead.


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

Hi there! I have some watches for parts in my store(and there will be much more of them soon). Is there any interest in them? 
Best regards.
Monroe.


----------



## avers

*Re: Luch 3055*

Where can I buy black silicone strap for Anchar watch by Vostok Europe?

Thanks!


----------



## willjackson

*Re: Luch Quartz movements needed!*

Hey fellow F10'ers! I am looking for LUCH QUARTZ MOVEMENTS! 2350 or 2356 ... I have several cool dials that need new quartz movements. I have been searching the usual online haunts and not finding anything good. I don't know if these quartz movements are worth servicing (or are even able to be serviced ), so I'm looking for replacements. Thanks!


----------



## Great destinyman

*Re: Luch Quartz movements needed!*

I´m searching two pairs of real 18mm vostok springbars, the really thick and rugged ones.
Anyone maybe having a couple pair laying around?

EDIT: PARTS FOUND


----------



## ThePossumKing

K-35 Komandirskie date wheel needed!

I'm looking for the white-on-black date wheel from a K-35 with the date at 6 o'clock for a project Amphibia. Anyone change theirs to a black-on-white date wheel and have the original laying around? Pm me! Thanks!


----------



## MattBrace

*Re: Poljot 3133 Minute Recording Jumper*

Hi all, Looking for a Minute recording jumper for a Poljot 3133 Movement as per the picture, if anyone has a spare please PM me.

Thanks Matt


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Poljot 3133 Minute Recording Jumper*

I'm looking for a stem and crown for a Ural. This movement is a 3608 (16 jewels) with center second hand. I'm happy to send photos if necessary. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

*Re: Poljot 3133 Minute Recording Jumper*

I have several 2612.1 Poljot alarm movements in decent shape if anyone is looking for parts.


----------



## Dimy

*Re: Poljot 3133 Minute Recording Jumper*

Looking for the bezel crown for Poljot Sturmanskie Gagarin Chronograph (left upper winder, the crown that turn the inner rotating bezel). Any help or suggestion will be highly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## mpowerful

*Re: Poljot 3133 Minute Recording Jumper*

Looking for low profile vostok crystal for type 350 case. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Coug76

Does anyone have 1-2 shock mounts for a Vostok 24xx balance cock? I am learning the benefit of pristine hard floors, backstops, and wearing a long sleeved white shirts...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## MattBrace

Hi Coug76, If you mean the tiny three legged spring clip thing, yes I have a spare or two.

PM me, Regards Matt



Coug76 said:


> Does anyone have 1


----------



## ronnypudding

*Re: Luch 3055*

Hi:

Looking for a replacement crystal for my crown at 2 Komandirskie project. The one I have has developed multiple hairline cracking, either from age, or perhaps poor installation leading to over stressing. I don't need a perfect example, just something to improve my current situation.

Here's an example of the case style I'm dealing with:









(not my pic - photo credit to VOSTOK collection)

Thanks
Joe


----------



## MonroeFromEtsy

*Re: Luch 3055*

Hello There!
I can find the following sizes of crystals:
26.2 
26.6 
26.8 
27 
27.1 
28.6 
28.8 
29.5 
30.4 
30.6 
30.8
31 
31.1 
31.3 
32.2 
34.2
35.2
Dimensions are in millimeters.
I will order them from another town in Russia. So i need to buy at least 20-30 pieces each size to in order to the price was low. The price will be $ 2 per piece. All the crystals are made in the USSR. All new, not used.
For example I can order 30 crystals size 31mm. And it will cost $60(with free delivery anywhere except Russia).
Unfortunately I have no photos. But I will make and show them before selling.
Who is going to order?


----------



## RidingDonkeys

*Re: Luch 3055*



MonroeFromEtsy said:


> Hello There!
> I can find the following sizes of crystals:
> 26.2
> 26.6
> 26.8
> 27
> 27.1
> 28.6
> 28.8
> 29.5
> 30.4
> 30.6
> 30.8
> 31
> 31.1
> 31.3
> 32.2
> 34.2
> 35.2
> Dimensions are in millimeters.
> I will order them from another town in Russia. So i need to buy at least 20-30 pieces each size to in order to the price was low. The price will be $ 2 per piece. All the crystals are made in the USSR. All new, not used.
> For example I can order 30 crystals size 31mm. And it will cost $60(with free delivery anywhere except Russia).
> Unfortunately I have no photos. But I will make and show them before selling.
> Who is going to order?


I don't need any crystals right now, but where in Russia are you? Do you have a watch shop? I just moved here, and I'm always looking for a good place to shop or talk watches.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## quercusile

I am looking for a cheap bezel+insert for a komandirskie. I want to use it for preparing a kind of "black bay diskie mod" and I would like not to spend so much money. Maybe anyone has some used (or forgotten) parts to sell ... Thanks to the forum for this thread


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I know it will be a challenge to find this... but I'm looking either for a Vostok SE seconds hand, this dial or well the complete watch... mine got horribly destroyed Im so sad :-(









using Tapatalk!


----------



## Dimy

Looking for matching (color) crown for this Raketa - with or without the stem. Thanks!


----------



## mroatman

Looking for a Zakaz second hand, as below. Thanks!


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Looking for a keyless works spring from a 2416b. Sadly mine shot off and is nowhere to be found


----------



## fliegerchrono

Anyone with a spare seconds hand for this Poljot Luftwaffe, Junkers J88?


----------



## mroatman

Strela 3017 balance assembly anyone?


----------



## jaliya48

Hey F10! I got my project tonneau and I messed up the dial while trying to clean it... I really should appreciate patina more! If anyone has a 2209 Amphibia dial (any style/design would do) they'd like to let go, please let me know. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## mroatman

mroatman said:


> Strela 3017 balance assembly anyone?


Found, thanks!!


----------



## SergeSF

Looking for 3017 subdial hands (1 is fine, 2 preferred) for the black Sekonda version. If you have an entire set of hands in clean condition, I'd take those off your hands as well. Thank you


----------



## dutchassasin

Looking for a complete 2416b movement but if that is not possible perhaps some of you might have the following parts: barrel, ratchet wheel driving wheel and Reversing Wheels. Thank you in advance!









-Already ordered a new movement from Meranom-


----------



## Vardemis

Looking for watch hand for my raketa, as below:









(Picture credits goes to Samun and his incredible website)


----------



## amil

dutchassasin said:


> Looking for a complete 2416b movement but if that is not possible perhaps some of you might have the following parts: barrel, ratchet wheel driving wheel and Reversing Wheels. I have up for trade a okean style bracelet, the clasp is not poljot branded but that can be arranged  Thank you in advance!


Marina was such a part for sale


----------



## dutchassasin

amil said:


> Marina was such a part for sale


First thing i did was checking Marina's ebay store but i could not find it. There where some parts for sale and some movements but no 2416b automatic. I could have overlooked it of course.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I have a brand new 100 case with back, ring, gasket, crown and pins. Your choice of stock bezel from what I have on hand. Anyone have a 110 case they'd be willing to trade?


----------



## subterfuge

nevermind- found it


----------



## myles3

Good evening Comrades,

I'm after a 3056 movement for a Poljot please - I have an immaculate case, dial and hands etc, which I received as new old stock - but the movement won't fire up at all. A clean, new battery a bit of blood, a lot of swearing and a few tears haven't helped so far....

Many thanks

Myles


----------



## amil

dutchassasin said:


> Looking for a complete 2416b movement but if that is not possible perhaps some of you might have the following parts: barrel, ratchet wheel driving wheel and Reversing Wheels. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Already ordered a new movement from Meranom-


----------



## coupeborgward

Looking for a vympel 2209 movement with a diamond shape 1mwf logo. It should be in working order.


----------



## UnknownSekonda

Hello

need to look for two sub dial hands in gold for Sekonda 3017

Thanks


----------



## mariomart

I am looking for a crown and stem to fit a Type 33 (2 o'clock crown) komandirskie with 2414A movement.

The crown has a diameter of 7mm and the length of the crown and stem combined (with stem pushed fully in) is 21.6mm .

Any help would be appreciated. I am located in Australia.

Photo's of actual old crown and stem provided for reference.


----------



## Hartig

I am looking for a 555SE bezel:








To buy or trade, I have a lot of misc vostok parts


----------



## jose-CostaRica

me with another difficult request again... but well who knows... maybe..

anyway, looking for an *Amphibia 1967 LOLLIPOP SECONDS HAND*.

I know several people removed this seconds hand due to functioning issue with it for been too heavy... willing to pay well!!!


----------



## jaliya48

Not a request for parts, but a request to help buy a parts watch from olx.ua. If anyone in Russia or Ukraine can purchase a watch and post it for me from this site, please PM me. This particular seller isn't keen on posting his watch outside Russia but his watch has a fairly rare dial that I love so I'd love to get it. Of course, all funds will be sent in advance and I'll send you a little gift from good ol' Sri Lanka!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dutchassasin

Looking for a CCCP crosshair dial for a mod project. Preferably with Cyrillic text.


----------



## mpowerful

I need a few movement holder screws for amphibians. If anyone has a few (4 or so) and would be willing to sell let me know.


----------



## joeuk

Wanting a crown and stem for a 2209 movement, cheers for any help.


----------



## mroatman

joeuk said:


> Wanting a crown and stem for a 2209 movement, cheers for any help.


Which 2209? Raketa, Vostok, 1MWF/Luch...? Knowing you, I'm assuming Sekonda -- in which case, you're in luck


----------



## ThePossumKing

dutchassasin said:


> Looking for a CCCP crosshair dial for a mod project. Preferably with Cyrillic text.


dutch, I sent you a pm


----------



## joeuk

Vostok dive watch but hopefully it's sorted with help from Possumking.


----------



## mroatman

joeuk said:


> Vostok dive watch but hopefully it's sorted with help from Possumking.


Whoa, I was way off. Glad he's got you covered


----------



## 93EXCivic

Does anyone have a Moljina 3602 dial that is bad shape? I want one in bad shape so I won't fill bad about stripping it down to the base metal. I need one to use as a backing plate for a Panerai homage build. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## particleman

I'm looking for a antimagnetic back for a automatic amphibian. I'm also looking for a wire lug amphibian case.
Thanks


----------



## GenkiSushi

Hi guys. I bought a Soviet k43 type 1(1941) last year and it had a broken balance staff. Is it possible to use a a current hampden balance staff as a replacement? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Hey I need a washer/dial holder for movement of a 2209 in a Boston 200m

Will trade for cash! :wink:

Pm me please!


----------



## azura123

Hi, anyone has spare for 3133 hammer and stem? I am willing to buy it.







Thanks

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

I'm looking for two gold-plated Poljot cases for 17j 2609 movements - the "ultra-thin" dress watch type. All I need is the case body; I don't need the the back or the crystal. These are to repair two nice watches; one with a broken lug, one with a bent lug that will break if I try to bend it back in place. 
Willing to pay or trade. Please PM me.


----------



## Dave098

Looking for the correct minute and hour hands for this Raketa.

In trade, I can offer some Vostok parts (I've got a bunch), NATO straps, some inexpensive vintage watches I no longer wear, my enduring gratitude, and more!


----------



## bk201

I need a set of paddle chronograph hands for a sekonda 3017 chronograph watch.

My project watch already has the hour hand and the chronograph hand. But I need a minute hand, and both subdial hands.
Ideally if i got a full set, i could replace the aged ones on the watch already.

I am willing to pay of course, but not crazy money like this seller here:

RUSSIAN Soviet chronograph Sekonda Poljot 3017 WATCH MECHANICAL 5 hands | eBay

Thank you.


----------



## Arizone

Looking for one of these older style 3133 date rings.









Can compensate accordingly.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I need a gear for a Raketa 2628.H

Dont know the technical name for it, but it is the middle gear of the 3 on the dial side that connects to the hour wheel

Thanks to Ratfacedgit's videos for showing me how to find the problem!


----------



## Uros TSI

Check at favinov on eBay, saw he had lots of gears, springs and stuff for the old Russian watches. 

P8 Lite TT


----------



## Kukaruz

Hello comrades,

do you know where I can get an old 10-20-30-40-50 style bezel just like this one:








Or does anyone have one collecting dust?
Thanks a lot 

*
-----------EDIT-----------

Thanks to ThePossumKing!
No parts needed anymore :-!*


----------



## amil

восток 2809 caliber


----------



## ThePossumKing

Kukaruz said:


> Hello comrades,
> 
> do you know where I can get an old 10-20-30-40-50 style bezel just like this one:
> View attachment 7081186
> 
> 
> Or does anyone have one collecting dust?
> Thanks a lot


PM sent


----------



## Jedite

Hello Everyone,

I'm searching parts for a *Vostok Europe GAZ-20M Pobeda*.
The stainless steel strap is in a bad state so I would like to try and get a new(ish) one.
Also the crystal is riddled with big scratches and would like to get some advice how to fix it, or getting a spare one from that as well.

I haven't opened it yet, so I don't know the state of it. As far as I know the previous owner never took it for a cleaning and oiling.
In light all of this, it still keeps the time surprisingly well. I assume a good cleaning and some oil will help it run until the end of time.

View attachment 7208546

View attachment 7208562


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

Looking for a good balance assembly for a Vostok 15j 2602 for my Uran. I'm willing to buy just the balance assembly or whole movements or watches. 
Thanks!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Arizone said:


> Looking for one of these older style 3133 date rings.
> 
> View attachment 7068482
> 
> 
> Can compensate accordingly.


Are you still in need, Arizone? Because I have what you need if what you need is what you needed. :-d and a lot more 3133 parts as well for anyone else that may need something


----------



## gsaronni

*Re: Luch 3055*

WTB Vostok Amphibia 470 case(the octogonal one) Or 470 watch for parts


----------



## stamonkey

*Re: Luch 3055*

WTB Scuba Dude dial and hands. I'm looking to avoid the months long shipping from Russia. Thanks!


----------



## Nick1958

*Strela Hand wanted*

I am looking for a minute hand, or a pair of hands for a Poljot 3017 chrono (Strela) I wanted to post a pic, but it won't let me. Please PM if you can help. Thanks.


----------



## Soviet Watch

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

I recently saw in the sale of these arrows (probably not the Soviet era)
View attachment 7610890
View attachment 7610898


----------



## Nick1958

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Sorry, I can't see that attachment.


----------



## Soviet Watch

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

I will try again fill the picture.

View attachment 7612066
View attachment 7612090


----------



## Soviet Watch

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Sorry, I must have something wrong am doing.


----------



## ThePossumKing

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Anyone have a set of Vostok paddle hands they aren't using? I need an hour and minute hand for a mod project. Lume condition is not an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## gsaronni

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Hello

I need a Vostok Amphibian seconds red hand with luminous dot and a crown for a 420 case too. You can PM me


----------



## BadgerState

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

I tried searching but couldnt find anything. I am looking for a part for a Poljot Okeah 3133 movement. I dont know the exact name but when you push on the top chronograph button it is supposed to contact a lever arm, i am in need of that lever arm. Any assistance would be great PM me.


----------



## ThePossumKing

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*



BadgerState said:


> I tried searching but couldnt find anything. I am looking for a part for a Poljot Okeah 3133 movement. I dont know the exact name but when you push on the top chronograph button it is supposed to contact a lever arm, i am in need of that lever arm. Any assistance would be great PM me.


Badger, did you need this lever?








Or this lever?








Either way, I've got both. Just shoot me a PM

and anyone else that might need 3133 parts


----------



## munichjoe

Anyone have a couple end links (near the clasp) for a slava monster bracelet? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## derinzi

I need blue hands(hour,minute,seconds) for raketa 2609ha movement, 1.6x1.04x0.18mm. Please mes.sage me if you have any.


----------



## GearHeadDreaming

Raketa Traveller 0076
W-35-10-30-0076
Wanted in new or good used condition. 
Seller would need to set up legit eBay buy it now with Paypal.


----------



## Nick1958

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Could you tell me where you saw this item for sale? The only one on ebay that I can find at the moment is $75, which I think is ridiculous.


----------



## Kisifer

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Anyone has an elektronika bracelet for my Led elektronika watch? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seele

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Wishing to acquire a "Dot-Dash" Amphibia bezel, spring not necessary, for a late Komandirskie 341. Thank you.


----------



## boyar

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Looking for Full Red Bezel for New Vostok Amphibian (710 case).


----------



## ThePossumKing

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*



Seele said:


> Wishing to acquire a "Dot-Dash" Amphibia bezel, spring not necessary, for a late Komandirskie 341. Thank you.


Seele, do you want an old one with lume dot, or brand new with painted dot?


----------



## daceholja

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Looking for a balance wheel assembly with hairspring for my Luch 2209 Ultra slim. Please PM if you have one lying about in an old 2209 or something. 
Cheers


----------



## Seele

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*



ThePossumKing said:


> Seele, do you want an old one with lume dot, or brand new with painted dot?
> 
> View attachment 7748546


It's the one without lume dot, identical to the final version as fitted to the 341.


----------



## fliegerchrono

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

Does anyone know where I can get Sturmanskie 3133 caseback gaskets?


----------



## QuartzCrisis

*Re: Strela Hand wanted*

I'm looking for very common Chaika 1601 movement (not 1601A). I need it in perfect working condition with any dial and any hands. I can offer $10 for it.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I need a 710 case in great condition, I have a 110 case to trade

using Tapatalk!


----------



## slls

Wanted: spare part 255 - Hour Wheel for 3133. See picture


----------



## daceholja

Looking for a replacement Luch / Poljot 2209 Ultraslim movement in working condition. 
Feel free to PM me if you have one going.


----------



## messyGarage

WTT some Vostok bezels.

More info here


----------



## Seele

Seeking date-change click-spring for Vostok 2414b. Thank you!


----------



## Zany4

Looking for 139 / 333 black acrylic Vostok bezel for a Komandirskie in the best condition possible. Would buy or possibly trade "smooth stainless bezel" or "stainless undercut bezel with GMT Coke insert" for Vostok watches. In USA. Thanks!


----------



## Dimy

Keep looking for those hands for Poljot Aviator, hoping to restore it one day. Help!








Just the minute and hour hands or just the minute hand.


----------



## LBPolarBear

*Re: Parts Wanted. 18mm Spring Bars for Amphibian*

Hi all,

Does anyone have a couple of 18mm spring bars for an Amphibian?
I broke one and suspect I damaged the other trying to swap my 120SE onto a mesh band, and since it's likely I'll go back and forth with the original Zulu I want to make sure what I use is heavy duty and high quality like the original.

I'm kinda freaking out that I can't wear it right now as it hasn't come off my wrist since it arrived- and obviously I'm also going to pick up a spring bar tool for future use, but I'd hate to have to wait for new bars to arrive from Russia...

Thanks!


----------



## joeuk

*Re: Parts Wanted. 18mm Spring Bars for Amphibian*

Looking for a Vostok 2209 cal pallet fork cheers for any help.

Been sorted now thanks Matt


----------



## herdingwetcats

*Re: Parts Wanted. 18mm Spring Bars for Amphibian*

Need dot-dash bezel and wire for Amphibia; thank U so much. Just got my first Amphibian, as I knew it would, it arrived without bezel, am so impatient to wear it!! Again, many thanks to all.


----------



## CzeslawM

Really like these watches, at least the Vostok's and Poljots but getting them serviced in the US is a challenge, Vostok being more difficult than Poljots. Not sure if it's an absence of parts or something else.


----------



## haejuk

Does anyone have an extra Vostok 660 dial sitting around? It looks like a black 12/3/6/9 classic Amphibia dial with second markers. I would get it on Meranom, but I would have to find a bunch more stuff to meet the minimum order amount.


----------



## EZM1

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*

Hi all,

Looking for a Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz dial like the one pictured below. Doesn't need to be mint condition. Just one without visible sign on damage.

Trying avoid buying a whole watch to acquire a dial.

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## mariomart

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*



EZM1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for a Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz dial like the one pictured below. Doesn't need to be mint condition. Just one without visible sign on damage.
> 
> Trying avoid buying a whole watch to acquire a dial.
> 
> Thanks for looking in.


I came across this listing that may interest you. I know it's not the Black dial but it is the same in Blue.

Vostok Wostok Vostok ВОСТОК 100 Percent OF THE Original Dial 24 | eBay


----------



## EZM1

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*



mariomart said:


> I came across this listing that may interest you. I know it's not the Black dial but it is the same in Blue.
> 
> Vostok Wostok Vostok Ð'ÐžÐ¡Ð¢ÐžÐš 100 Percent OF THE Original Dial 24 | eBay


Thanks for that mario. Had a look at what else Amil (asap31) had for sale and he's got a couple available in his other 'large set of dials' listing. Will drop him a note & see if he can sell separate.


----------



## EZM1

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*



mariomart said:


> I came across this listing that may interest you. I know it's not the Black dial but it is the same in Blue.
> 
> Vostok Wostok Vostok ВОСТОК 100 Percent OF THE Original Dial 24 | eBay


Thanks for that mario. Had a look at what else Amil (asap31) had for sale and he's got a couple available in his other 'large set of dials' listing. Will drop him a note & see if he can sell separate.


----------



## mariomart

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*



EZM1 said:


> Thanks for that mario. Had a look at what else Amil (asap31) had for sale and he's got a couple available in his other 'large set of dials' listing. Will drop him a note & see if he can sell separate.


No problem, I'm glad the link led you to a possibility. Good luck


----------



## bk201

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*

I am looking for an amphibian dial, "scuba dude no date". I do not mind buying either the dial or the whole watch.


----------



## mariomart

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*

bk201 I have sent you some information via PM.

Cheers 



bk201 said:


> I am looking for an amphibian dial, "scuba dude no date". I do not mind buying either the dial or the whole watch.
> View attachment 8518962


----------



## haejuk

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*

Does anyone have a sunburst brushed 090 case that they would be willing to part with? I bought a very nicely modded Amphibia and I am trying to take the mod a bit further on my own and I think that an integral part of the look is to have a sunburst brushed case. The area under the bezel should remain polished as well as the sides. Let me know if anyone has one of these with a good crystal in place (I don't have a press).


----------



## ThePossumKing

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*

I need a date change spring for a 24xx Vostok.

Please and thank you


----------



## 12toneman

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*

Looking for Vostok 420 case. Gracias!


----------



## ThePossumKing

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*



12toneman said:


> Looking for Vostok 420 case. Gracias!


Shoot me a PM, 12tone...


----------



## Skv

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*

Dear WUS-members,

Last I week I bought a vintage vostok watch on Ebay for my girlfriend. It is a small size watch (I guess it is about 33mm). 
Unfortunately there is a problem with the winding mechanism. The crown stem seems to be worn. It has insufficient connection with the winding mechanism (it seems to slip right past it). My watchmaker might be able to fix the current stem but charges about EUR 90 for it. The Ebay seller refunded my money, so I decided to make little project out of it.

Thus, I am looking for a *replacement crown+stem for a small-sized vostok (lady's size?).* Who can help me source one?


----------



## mroatman

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*



Skv said:


> Dear WUS-members,
> 
> Last I week I bought a vintage vostok watch on Ebay for my girlfriend. It is a small size watch (I guess it is about 33mm).
> Unfortunately there is a problem with the winding mechanism. The crown stem seems to be worn. It has insufficient connection with the winding mechanism (it seems to slip right past it). My watchmaker might be able to fix the current stem but charges about EUR 90 for it. The Ebay seller refunded my money, so I decided to make little project out of it.
> 
> Thus, I am looking for a *replacement crown+stem for a small-sized vostok (lady's size?).* Who can help me source one?


What is the movement caliber? Can you post a photo?


----------



## Skv

*Re: Komandirskie Red Star Zakaz Dial wanted*



mroatman said:


> What is the movement caliber? Can you post a photo?


Certainly. I believe it to be a 2409 but with a small case, do I'll be needing a crown with a short stem.


----------



## Skv

To clarify: I am looking for this part (the short one)


----------



## mroatman

Skv said:


> To clarify: I am looking for this part (the short one)


I'm sorry, I can't help you. Hopefully someone else will chime in.

If the only alternative is a €90 service (!), then there are definitely more economical options. You could just buy the below watch, for example, harvesting only the part(s) you need and keeping the rest as spares. That seller is reputable and always services his watches.

RARE Soviet VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE Mini Cadet Watch Nice Navy Dial VGC | eBay

Still, it seems a rather high price for a crown + stem, so I'm hoping someone else around here can help.

Good luck!


----------



## willjackson

My ultra sonic cleaner is DEAD! Anybody have a professional grade used cleaner they want to part with at a discount price to help a fellow F10er? Thanx for looking...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

I messed up! I was trying to repair a loose chrono minute hand on an early 80s 3133 Sturmanskie and I crushed the mounting tube! I bought a NOS hand as a backup, but it seems to be for a later model (gray dial with the winged big second chrono hand, the chrono minute hand is a little longer and the wings are less stubby). So I have a NOS hand I don't need, and now no chrono minute hand! Can anyone help my poor 3133 (nicknamed Tolya) to get his right arm back? It would be greatly appreciated.

I have this one, its not quite right for my 3133:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/USSR-spare-...804783?hash=item3f56a838af:g:-O4AAOSwKtVWwg1l

If anyone needs it, it is also available.


----------



## mariomart

Looking for a pair (set) of Vostok 350 swing lugs or wire lugs please.















Cheers


----------



## T4VI

Parts sorted!


----------



## 12toneman

need amphiibia spacer ring (the one that holds the movement in place inside the case). metal or nylon. for purchase or trade for parts. thanks!


----------



## willjackson

12toneman said:


> need amphiibia spacer ring (the one that holds the movement in place inside the case). metal or nylon. for purchase or trade for parts. thanks!


What is the size of the movement?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12toneman

willjackson said:


> What is the size of the movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


it's a 24xx. so I got 10.75 / 11.5''', Dm= 24.0 / 25.65mm from ranfft


----------



## willjackson

Pm me with your address and i will mail you one.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattBrace

Working on a friends 3133 Aviator at present, it has a broken minute counter wheel, would anyone have a spare?

Please PM me if you do.

Thanks Comrades


----------



## MattBrace

Sorted!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Looking for a vintage 2414 or 2416 date ring with the bold font. Dirty and yellowed is fine by me, but no new date ring with the wimpy thin font will do for my new project

thanks


----------



## willjackson

ThePossumKing said:


> Looking for a vintage 2414 or 2416 date ring with the bold font. Dirty and yellowed is fine by me, but no new date ring with the wimpy thin font will do for my new project
> 
> thanks


The one higher up correct King?









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

willjackson said:


> The one higher up correct King?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No, the bottom one is more of what I'm talking about


----------



## willjackson

ThePossumKing said:


> No, the bottom one is more of what I'm talking about


My photo shifted to the left, thats the one i meant. PM me your address and i will trade you something for it! Maybe a sweet dial?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

ThePossumKing said:


> Looking for a vintage 2414 or 2416 date ring with the bold font. Dirty and yellowed is fine by me, but no new date ring with the wimpy thin font will do for my new project
> 
> thanks


I can send you this one gratis ThePossumKing.

It comes complete with all the associated parts.

Let me know.


----------



## willjackson

mariomart said:


> I can send you this one gratis ThePossumKing.
> 
> It comes complete with all the associated parts.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> View attachment 8993841


Keep it, i got a bunch of them. I will put the ring in the mail in the AM.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson

willjackson said:


> Keep it, i got a bunch of them. I will put the ring in the mail in the AM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sorry. Didnt read address...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

willjackson said:


> My photo shifted to the left, thats the one i meant. PM me your address and i will trade you something for it! Maybe a sweet dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

I'm still looking for an early 80s 3133 chrono minute hand. I ordered a replica set of hands from a Ukraine seller on eBay so that I at least have something there, but it is just a placeholder while I search for an original. I can pay for the hand if you have an extra from a parts watch (early 80s 3133 Sturmanskie or Okean), I just haven't been able to source an original one yet.


----------



## MattBrace

Looking for this type of bezel as pictured, needs to be in very good original condition, perhaps even NOS.

Cheers Matt


----------



## mendozer

Greetings Comrades,

I haven't been on the forum in some time, but I'm happy to return!

Anyway, I acquired an early '90s 3133 recently. The movement has clearly been pieced together, but it was cheap and runs well. However, it is missing one of the tabs that fixes the movement to the case. That means the movement shifts inside the case, so I don't want to wear the watch yet.

Does anyone happen to have a spare tab? I'm happy to pay for it, and it's just a small metal piece.

Thanks!


----------



## mariomart

mendozer said:


> Greetings Comrades,
> 
> I haven't been on the forum in some time, but I'm happy to return!
> 
> Anyway, I acquired an early '90s 3133 recently. The movement has clearly been pieced together, but it was cheap and runs well. However, it is missing one of the tabs that fixes the movement to the case. That means the movement shifts inside the case, so I don't want to wear the watch yet.
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a spare tab? I'm happy to pay for it, and it's just a small metal piece.
> 
> Thanks!


If you don't have any luck here, try searching for "case clamp" on Ebay in the Watch parts section. If you know what size to look for quite often you will find a good match from another brand watch.


----------



## igorIV

mendozer said:


> Does anyone happen to have a spare tab? I'm happy to pay for it, and it's just a small metal piece.Thanks!


DIY. It's easy)
Take a small piece of brass, copper or steel, drill the hole, cut rectangular. Done!


----------



## mendozer

I didn't know the right word for it. Thanks! Will do.


----------



## dutchassasin

Looking for a 31659/3133 minute recording jumper. Willing to pay for it ofcourse!


----------



## messyGarage

Looking for 3133 chrono minutes subdial hand.
While removing the hand the little "tubing" separated from the hand and disappeared.
I'm hoping to find a watchmaker capable to refit a new tubing, meantime I'd like to have a spare. Of course I'll pay

I have two Vostok cases FS in the classifieds, if someone is interested in a trade feel free to ask
thank you.


----------



## tbarson1

After a year of intensive use, I dropped my *Raketa Big Zero*, and the glass chipped and popped off. I need a new crystal, does anyone have a spare crystal or know where I can find a replacement? It doesn't necessarily have to be the original crystal (although preferable), as long as it fits!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mroatman

tbarson1 said:


> After a year of intensive use, I dropped my *Raketa Big Zero*, and the glass chipped and popped off. I need a new crystal, does anyone have a spare crystal or know where I can find a replacement? It doesn't necessarily have to be the original crystal (although preferable), as long as it fits!
> Thanks in advance!


I would contact Abakar ("samun") for an original:

samun_povt on eBay
https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=142534


----------



## Arizone

Anyone have one of these bezels? Preferably not in Russia.


----------



## T4VI

Hi!

My friend needs Okeah (3133) red center second hand.

If you have some send me PM.

Maybe some Raketa/Vostok parts to trade. Also paypal is ok!

Best regards, 

T4VI


----------



## Tarquin

If any of you Vostok modders have any spare Amphibian 090 cases lying about which you have no use for, either with or without crown or bezel will be ok but preferably with crystal still fitted. Matt or polished finish.

I'll happily give them a good home!


----------



## saturnine

Hello, I have inadvertently damaged the hairspring in my Vostok 2415 movement. If anyone has a spare balance wheel assembly, including the hairspring in good condition, that would be great. Even better if you have a spare 2415 or 2416b movement at discount, that would save me a ton of time & the possibility of further damaged/lost parts.

Unrelated, if there is a spare Komandirskie dial in the style pictured (no numbers, silver preferred) that would be appreciated as well.









I have some old manual wind Vostok movements I could trade (apparently the balance wheel is different), some bezels, hands & a dial or 2. Thank you.


----------



## ManOnTime

Looking for crowns or crowns and stems for my Cardinal (Poljot) Alarm.

Thanks!


----------



## ares85

Hello all,
I'm looking to buy a pusher for Poljot Mig 29 cal 3133-Buran. The same like the one in the picture, gold plated. Thank you!


----------



## ThePossumKing

matlobi 








MemberJoin DateAug 2015LocationMinneapolis, MNPosts842

Re: Parts WantedLooking for crowns or crowns and stems for my Cardinal (Poljot) Alarm.​



Which case do you have? Got a pic? I have a non-working Poljot alarm that I would be happy to part with the crowns and stems if they are the correct ones


----------



## stadiou

Anyone with a spare crystal for a Raketa 88xxx case.


----------



## weaser

*Re: Luch 3055*

Hello RW Collectors...
On eBay, I recently listed several rare parts for a variety of vintage Russian watches. All at $5 starting bids. Cleaning out old stock and thought these parts might be in need some where before I have to throw away. Can't keep 'em forever. 
My eBay user id: spintimetobuy
Thank you,
Robert


Here is a link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232138528675?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232138589470?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Russian Watch Hands, Poljot, Sekonda, Molnija, Raketa, Buran, Strela, Mayak | eBay


----------



## milorad

Hi,
looking for old black bezel that can fit to old 470 Vostok amphibian (albatros) case.Used but in one piece


----------



## coupeborgward

Looking for some original hands. I believe they are golden with white paint on them.


----------



## Dave098

coupeborgward said:


> Looking for some original hands. I believe they are golden with white paint on them.


They're not an exact match, but there are some available on eBay that are pretty close:

WATCHES-PARTS: NEW ARROWS 22XX VOSTOK *YELLOW + BLACK SECONDS * SET HANDS #Z759 | eBay


----------



## coupeborgward

Dave098 said:


> They're not an exact match, but there are some available on eBay that are pretty close:
> 
> WATCHES-PARTS: NEW ARROWS 22XX VOSTOK *YELLOW + BLACK SECONDS * SET HANDS #Z759 | eBay


thank you. That should do the job. thanks


----------



## RobinW

Hi, I am trying to get a beautiful silver poljot starburst working again. Heart is a 2409 with 17 jewels. Anybody got balance parts or a replacement Movement?

Thanks


----------



## willjackson

Hey F10!
I picked up this broken Copernicus for next to nothing. I serviced the movement and now it runs like a dream, but check out that crystal. That cracks bigger than the Grand Canyon... Any links to exact replacement? I will even take one with minor scratches, but new is preferred. If you got an extra, i will PayPal. Thanx Comrades. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesguitarplayer56

Looking for a balance cap jewel shock spring for a Vostok 2416B movement (little 3 legged guys). Thanks.


----------



## willjackson

bluesguitarplayer56 said:


> Looking for a balance cap jewel shock spring for a Vostok 2416B movement (little 3 legged guys). Thanks.


Hey. I got one if you still needs. PM me your address, no charge.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave098

I'm looking for a crown (ideally with stem) for a Raketa perpetual calendar. Anyone have one to sell or trade?


----------



## watch22

Need crystal for big Slava.

Thanks


----------



## ThePossumKing

watch22 said:


> Need crystal for big Slava.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 10153186


Me too!! Is there a source for these new anywhere? I actually need a few...


----------



## munichjoe

ThePossumKing said:


> Me too!! Is there a source for these new anywhere? I actually need a few...


Speaking of Slava monsters, I need a couple of the smaller end links for the bands.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

I have a Vostok 120 case brand new (minus the mvmt holder, otherwise is complete) that I don't need anymore.

I offer for free, before I change my mind and start to build another mod...

I'll like to trade for straps, also. Thank you


----------



## Rimmed762

I am looking for 289 dial which is made in Soviet Union. Lume does not matter but in otherwise good condition. I will paypal and take care of shipping expenses.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Rimmed762 said:


> I am looking for 289 dial which is made in Soviet Union. Lume does not matter but in otherwise good condition. I will paypal and take care of shipping expenses.


PM sent, comrade


----------



## Rimmed762

Dial(s) found.

Thank you comrades.


----------



## Rimmed762

ThePossumKing said:


> watch22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need crystal for big Slava.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10153186&d=1481332011"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!! Is there a source for these new anywhere? I actually need a few...
Click to expand...

I asked for the same crystals some time ago. There should still be a conversion around. One of us (forum member) wrote that he can make them if there is a model.


----------



## mariomart

I am looking for a gold crown and stem to fit a 2209/2214 for the watch shown below.

I have looked on all the popular auction sites for the past few months with no luck, now I'm hoping a fellow f10 member can help me out please.

Thank you


----------



## Racerke

Sandwich


----------



## jure17

Does anybody know where I can get 24 hour dials for Vostok 2431 movements (e.g. in Komandirskie 350 etc.)?

I love 24 hour Komandirskies 350 but I dont like their dials.


----------



## 12toneman

looking for balance wheel with hairspring or complete balance assemble for Vostok 24xx.

For trade or pay.

Thanks!


----------



## Racerke

Where can i find custom dials? I want to mod my amphibia with a new dial and i want something you dont see every day.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Racerke said:


> Where can i find custom dials? I want to mod my amphibia with a new dial and i want something you dont see every day.


eBay. Any 28.5 mm dial will work. You will just have to remove the dial feet and use dial dots. I recommend an ETA 2824 or 2836 non-date dial. I built this mod last year with this ETA dial that I found at an antique shop.










Be careful about using a date dial, because the window may not line up

Edit-any Seiko 6309/7002 mod dial (like the ones from Dagaz) will also work. You just need to remove the dial feet as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjclayton

I'm in desperate need of a back and crystal for a Raketa Copernik. 
I have looked on etsy, eBay and other places but can't seem to find a back that will fit?!
Anyone have a spare or know where I can get one?!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave098

gjclayton said:


> I'm in desperate need of a back and crystal for a Raketa Copernik.


This guy is selling the crystal on eBay:

WATCHES-PARTS: NOS Domed Acrylic Crystal Glass Raketa KOPERNIC D=30.15 mm #Z557 | eBay


----------



## gjclayton

Great thanks! I can't find a back anywhere. Are The Copernik cases totally unique?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave098

gjclayton said:


> Great thanks! I can't find a back anywhere. Are The Copernik cases totally unique?


I don't know much about that model, but I'm sure others in the forum can help.


----------



## 12toneman

need a couple of things:

1. balance wheel with hairspring or complete balance assemble for Vostok 24xx.
2. the two screws used to fasten the movement to a the movement-spacer ring in Amphibias


----------



## Dave098

12toneman said:


> 1. balance wheel with hairspring or complete balance assemble for Vostok 24xx.


I've got an old, non-working Komandirskie I've been trying to sell on eBay may have what you need. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## grando

This wavy dial. Is it still available even if the watch is sold out on Meranom? https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/150/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-150344.html


----------



## MattBrace

Hi All, simple request really, i'm looking for a mainspring for a Vostok 2416b Auto movement, could be in a barrel if you like but its not necessary I only need the spring.
Parts for trade if you need any.

Cheers Matt


----------



## Sandro8086

Hi, I'm looking for this Vostok green bezel, preferably from Europe.


----------



## Sandro8086

Sandro8086 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for this Vostok green bezel, preferably from Europe.
> View attachment 10654746


Why I can't edit my old posts?

Anyway,nevermind, it's available again on meranom.


----------



## BizzyC

Shot in the dark - anyone have an escape wheel for the Boctok Ships Clock? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scouser

1 X second hand, gold colour for a Vostok Komandirskie vintage 2234 movement

red is also acceptable

regards


----------



## Jaysembhi

Any paddle hands for 2416b movement. Or link to find them. Ty


----------



## Dave098

scouser said:


> 1 X second hand, gold colour for a Vostok Komandirskie vintage 2234 movement


If you're looking for this type, it's yours. It's a bit rough around the edges, but nothing a cleaning and a coat of gold paint won't fix.


----------



## scouser

Dave098 said:


> If you're looking for this type, it's yours. It's a bit rough around the edges, but nothing a cleaning and a coat of gold paint won't fix.
> 
> View attachment 10839698


Hi Dave, big thanks, PM sent comrade


----------



## Dave098

scouser said:


> Hi Dave, big thanks, PM sent comrade


I should note that this isn't just _any_ hand. It's a hand that I recently replaced on the black and gold Komandirskie that was narrowly defeated by a Rolex in the Watch Accuracy Superbowl! Take good care of it, my Kiwi friend!


----------



## BizzyC

Looking for a Raketa 2609.HA balance wheel. I have stuff to trade or will buy. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scouser

Dave098 said:


> I should note that this isn't just _any_ hand. It's a hand that I recently replaced on the black and gold Komandirskie that was narrowly defeated by a Rolex in the Watch Accuracy Superbowl! Take good care of it, my Kiwi friend!


WOW......I was following that challenge.....It will be the talking piece at the the local watering hole........

By the way I'm a pom from Liverpool, but have lived here 20 years, so I'm just a Kiwi with a funny accent. ....

Cheers comrade


----------



## Dave098

scouser said:


> WOW......I was following that challenge.....It will be the talking piece at the the local watering hole........
> 
> By the way I'm a pom from Liverpool, but have lived here 20 years, so I'm just a Kiwi with a funny accent. ....


Kiwi or limey, I know the Superbowl is pretty meaningless to you


----------



## kev80e

Can anybody make use of any of this stuff laying around. I need a silver 2414 seconds hand with the fishtail if anybody has one .


----------



## saturnine

Looking for a 913 Vostok dial for trade or cash.


----------



## scouser

kev80e said:


> Can anybody make use of any of this stuff laying around. I need a silver 2414 seconds hand with the fishtail if anybody has one .


PM sent, im in the process of learning watch repair and servicing, so ANY spare parts are considered, thank you comrade for offering to the forum......


----------



## munichjoe

So, I figured out why it would not run..... 
But now I need a 2416b escape wheel. Anyone? Preferably EU. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Still on the hunt for this dial ... please 

Only need the dial, I have everything else. Cheers.


----------



## scouser

scouser said:


> Hi Dave, big thanks, PM sent comrade


Hi Dave, it arrived today big thanks comrade, I opened the letter walking back from my mailbox and thought "he's forgot to put it in!".......!

I didn't have my glasses on at the time!!!!!!!!

All good to go!


----------



## scouser

Back again comrades&#8230;&#8230;an original (small) Red Chrono minute hand for an 80s 3133 Poljot Shturmanskie chronograph

Can pay for item & shipping to New Zealand through Paypal "friends", please PM&#8230;.(crosses fingers)


----------



## herdingwetcats

FYI, I have found I need Vostok 2209 parts, unless anyone has a whole working movement, oh that would be glorious! Anyway, I found a bunch of these "parts only" and very affordable from Amil. Spasibo!


----------



## 12toneman

herdingwetcats said:


> FYI, I have found I need Vostok 2209 parts, unless anyone has a whole working movement, oh that would be glorious! Anyway, I found a bunch of these "parts only" and very affordable from Amil. Spasibo!


PM me if you're in USA. I have a bunch of 2214's.


----------



## herdingwetcats

To Mariomart, Dec. 16, needing 22xx stuff: often Amil on EBay has parts-only 22xx movements way cheap. Hope this helps!


----------



## mariomart

herdingwetcats said:


> To Mariomart, Dec. 16, needing 22xx stuff: often Amil on EBay has parts-only 22xx movements way cheap. Hope this helps!


Thank you Lord Of Damp Cat Manipulation,

Unfortunately Amil has blocked me from purchasing off his Ebay store. I have done well with several other Russian and Ukraine sellers on Ebay and Etsy who have provided me with all I needed.

Have a wonderful day.

Kind Regards, Mario


----------



## mariomart

I'm after cheap black Vostok (Komandirskie) leather watch straps with both silver and gold buckles. Hoping to get at least 6 silver and 2 gold. Posting to Australia. Many thanks


----------



## Iamtenbeers

Looking for a crown/stem for a Vostok Komandirskie...Threads are all chewed up on mine. 21.8mm Thanks!


----------



## dutchassasin

Looking for antimagnetic shield insert. 
(photo stolen from sq100)


----------



## scouser

kev80e said:


> Can anybody make use of any of this stuff laying around. I need a silver 2414 seconds hand with the fishtail if anybody has one .


They have arrived comrade Kev, big thanks I will look for a movement to put in it.....cheers


----------



## Uros TSI

dutchassasin said:


> Looking for antimagnetic shield insert.
> (photo stolen from sq100)


I have one I dont need. I will check the shipping cost In my post.

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Dear Comrades,

Im looking for a Poljot 3133 CLUTCH GEAR (CASTLE GEAR), mine is completely toothless. I cannot set the time because of this


----------



## jose-CostaRica

jose-CostaRica said:


> Dear Comrades,
> 
> Im looking for a Poljot 3133 CLUTCH GEAR (CASTLE GEAR), mine is completely toothless. I cannot set the time because of this


cousinsuk saved me!! Found the parts thank you!


----------



## dutchassasin

Uros TSI said:


> I have one I dont need. I will check the shipping cost In my post.
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


Drop me a PM when you know the shield and shipping cost.


----------



## Uros TSI

I have the shield but I will check the shipping cost in about ten days. The website pricelist is confusing and I need to go to the post and now I am in a rush in studying for the bar exam, so Im sorry that you need to wait a little bit :-/

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## slls

I'm looking for a stem with crown for a Poljot Sputnik watch calibre 2408 (same as the Crab). Mine has a completely worn out crown.
Maybe I can help with a 3133 part in return.


----------



## Dave098

I'm looking for the chrome Komandirskie bezel in the photo below and a crown (ideally with stem) for a Raketa perpetual calendar (The one at 3 o'clock that sets the time).


----------



## Dimy

Looking for Vostok automatic autowind rotor







Thanks.


----------



## Sandro8086

I'm looking for a Vostok 420 case complete with crystal, bezel, crown, caseback and rubber rings.
(took this pic from Uros TSI)


----------



## R-9

Hi, I'm new around here, and wanted to ask for some help regarding the exact name of the part I'm looking for, and if one is available. It's the wheel for the second hand in the 3133:
Just add "http" to the front, I can't post images due to low post count yet.

://imgur.com/a/g9pZF

The missing wheel on the right side, contrasted against a complete movement on the left. I'm looking for a spare part, whether it's just the top wheel, or that whole bridge (as it connects to another wheel underneath it). Please let me know if one or more of the needed parts can be found, and how much I should expect them to set me back. I'd like to fix my movement.


----------



## slls

R-9 said:


> Hi, I'm new around here, and wanted to ask for some help regarding the exact name of the part I'm looking for, and if one is available. It's the wheel for the second hand in the 3133:
> Just add "http" to the front, I can't post images due to low post count yet.
> 
> ://imgur.com/a/g9pZF
> 
> The missing wheel on the right side, contrasted against a complete movement on the left. I'm looking for a spare part, whether it's just the top wheel, or that whole bridge (as it connects to another wheel underneath it). Please let me know if one or more of the needed parts can be found, and how much I should expect them to set me back. I'd like to fix my movement.


If you go to the "articles" section, you find a 3133 service manual > https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/service-guide-poljot-3133-a-3475593.html
Step 5 of this manual shows the parts you are looking for including the part numbers. You not only need 1 new wheel, but also a new 4th wheel because the axes is broken. To replace the 4th wheel you really need to know what you are doing because you need to remove the complete train wheel bridge...
If this is a problem; I do small 3133 repairs for WUS members. PM is you need more info.


----------



## R-9

Thanks for the quick response. It looks like the parts I need are 225: 4th wheel and 8060riving wheel? 

I'd be willing to try my hand at replacing them, and plan to study both the service guide you linked and the videos on 3133 (dis)assembly by Ratfaced Git on Youtube. 

I've done servicing on watches before, it's just that 3133 is new to me so I was trying to pin down the names of the necessary parts and see if someone has spares they're willing to part with.


----------



## slls

R-9 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. It looks like the parts I need are 225: 4th wheel and 8060riving wheel?
> 
> I'd be willing to try my hand at replacing them, and plan to study both the service guide you linked and the videos on 3133 (dis)assembly by Ratfaced Git on Youtube.
> 
> I've done servicing on watches before, it's just that 3133 is new to me so I was trying to pin down the names of the necessary parts and see if someone has spares they're willing to part with.


In this case it's better to buy a donor watch. With some patience you can get one for around 60 euro at ebay.de


----------



## mariomart

I'm after an oversized Automatic Komandirskie case with case back and crown please (not concerned if it doesn't have a crystal or bezel). Shipping to Australia and payment via Paypal.


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

I'm looking for a Shturmanskie 3133 central second hand to to replace this poor broken & stripped thing:
















Also looking for a proper square Shturmanskie case for this watch if anyone has a spare to sell.

I also need a flyback lever - that's the shorter of the two chrono levers - for another 3133.


----------



## munichjoe

munichjoe said:


> So, I figured out why it would not run.....
> But now I need a 2416b escape wheel. Anyone? Preferably EU.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Anyone have a spare?









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch22

I was checking up on my request.

Still looking. 

Who can make this?


----------



## GentlemanShark

Hello, I'm looking for a crown for my Kirovskie. I'm not sure of any of the specifics, but I feel if I upload a picture that will help. Anyway, if you have one, please let me know!


----------



## soymicmic

Hi all,

I have purchased an Okeah FE and I am thinking of buying a chrystal case back... do you know where could I buy one of them? I've tried with Juri Levenberg but he hasn't


----------



## DerangedGoose

Does anyone have silver sword hands for 22xx movements? Looking for an all silver set, like these (except these have a black seconds hand). Will trade for a set of all black hands from favinov, if youd like:


----------



## Pyramiden

Unfortunately local watchmakers could not help me, so I really hope that there is someone that can help me out.
I am looking for a crown and stem for my Slava with a 2428 caliber movement.
Who can help me make my Slava tick again?

Not needed anymore, I have found them!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Does anyone have a Vostok 18mm green Zulu in good shape that they're not using, like the ones Meranom sells?


----------



## pamaro

Hi Folks!

I need:

1x Glass
1x Minutehand
1x Secondhand
(and maybe a hourhand..)
1 pair of Lugs

for my Kirovskie Type 1.

Pictures of my watch. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/sovjet-military-watch-help-wanted-4306442.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XsiOn

Hi all,

I am looking fro two crowns:

1. Gold crown for Raketa 2209
2. Gold Crown fro Poljot Deluxe 2209

Thanks in advance!

Peter


----------



## soymicmic

soymicmic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have purchased an Okeah FE and I am thinking of buying a chrystal case back... do you know where could I buy one of them? I've tried with Juri Levenberg but he hasn't


Up

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

Does anyone by chance have a gold colour seconds hand for a vostok 2409 ? A silver one would do . I want to use the hand off this for something else so it will need a replacement.


----------



## kkindaface

Im looking for a balance wheel assembly along with hairspring etc for Vostok 2414. Very skeptical about buying it on ebay listings that sell steampunk vostok and also the wait is killing. Buying it new from Russia seems to cost as much as I spent on buying this used watch, so I am looking for a used part.


----------



## do_checkdate

Looking for a crystal for a red 12 model Pobeda. My red 12 currently has a horrible replacement crystal with a weird black plastic finish on the metal ring.


----------



## saturnine

I have one of these that doesn't work for me:
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-bezel-150-stainless-steel.html








Would love to trade it for one of these:








Or even better, it's Soviet equivalent...

Or maybe another bezel.


----------



## ronnypudding

mariomart said:


> I'm after cheap black Vostok (Komandirskie) leather watch straps with both silver and gold buckles. Hoping to get at least 6 silver and 2 gold. Posting to Australia. Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 11042842


i have two or three I can send your way I think. Send me a PM if you are still looking.
joe


----------



## mariomart

ronnypudding said:


> i have two or three I can send your way I think. Send me a PM if you are still looking.
> joe


Thanks Joe. PM on the way. Cheers


----------



## kkindaface

kkindaface said:


> Im looking for a balance wheel assembly along with hairspring etc for Vostok 2414. Very skeptical about buying it on ebay listings that sell steampunk vostok and also the wait is killing. Buying it new from Russia seems to cost as much as I spent on buying this used watch, so I am looking for a used part.


Also looking for:
- Vostok amphibia Crown that fits a 2209 movement in 470 case. 
- a set of komandiriskie hands (min, sec, hour)









EDIT: Bought the Balance and Crown from the bay, hopefully they will arrive sometime. Still looking for the Komandirisikie hands


----------



## FungusAmongUs

Looking for crystals for Vostok Komandirskies, zenitar doesn't have any currently and all the ones I find are for amphibias


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

FungusAmongUs said:


> Looking for crystals for Vostok Komandirskies, zenitar doesn't have any currently and all the ones I find are for amphibias
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Favinov:
WATCHES-PARTS: NEW GLASS for VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE WOSTOK ORIGINAL #Z90 | eBay


----------



## FungusAmongUs

saturnine said:


> Favinov:
> WATCHES-PARTS: NEW GLASS for VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE WOSTOK ORIGINAL #Z90 | eBay


Excellent thank you so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scouser

Hi comrades, Im after a replacement acrylic 'glass' for my vintage 3017 Strela.....there is a crack from the indices '7 to 5'.....


----------



## James_

I'm looking for a couple of Amphibia bezel springs. Just ruined my only 1 after stripping some bezels and trying to get a good fit when back on.

It just spins very easily now, that's the only way I can get it on.


----------



## James_

I'm looking for a couple of Amphibia bezel springs. Just ruined my only 1 after stripping some bezels and trying to get a good fit when back on.

It just spins very easily now, that's the only way I can get it on.


----------



## kev80e

James_ said:


> I'm looking for a couple of Amphibia bezel springs. Just ruined my only 1 after stripping some bezels and trying to get a good fit when back on.
> 
> It just spins very easily now, that's the only way I can get it on.


Some here.
SPRING WIRE LOCK FOR VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN KOMANDIRSKIE WATCH BEZELS | eBay

Or

WIRE SPRING LOCK TO VOSTOK CLASSIC WATCH BRAND NEW 5 PC | eBay


----------



## James_

kev80e said:


> Some here.
> SPRING WIRE LOCK FOR VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN KOMANDIRSKIE WATCH BEZELS | eBay
> 
> Or
> 
> WIRE SPRING LOCK TO VOSTOK CLASSIC WATCH BRAND NEW 5 PC | eBay


Was hoping for some in the UK so I don't need to wait til next year for them.


----------



## kkindaface

James_ said:


> Was hoping for some in the UK so I don't need to wait til next year for them.


I remember seeing this a while back, may be you can try? DIY

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=6067021


----------



## James_

No longer needed.


----------



## ronnypudding

Hi

Looking for a pair of gilt hands for Amphibia or Dirskie. I have some other hands and dash.bezels to offer in trade as well as a nicely aging paratrooper Dirskie dial.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

I'm looking for an "upper fourth wheel" for a Poljot 3133, as well as whatever is underneath it - a "lower fourth wheel" and pivot, I suppose. I have a 3133 missing its upper fourth wheel, it appears to have been snapped right off. The watch runs, though. 

The fourth wheel is the one just above the balance that provides power for the chrono train. 

Also I need one of the copper-colored minute jumper springs

PM me!

-Mike


----------



## Sansoni7

Hi
I need help in a Poljot de Luxe Automatic:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/poljot-de-luxe-automatic-need-help-4402370.html

Thank you.


----------



## randb

Hi,

Looking for an antimagmetic shield for the 470 case. I have odds and ends in exchange or cash plus postage. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Never mind.


----------



## OPChagall

I'm looking for an escape wheel for a Vostok 2414A, hopefully in the US. 

PM me!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## OPChagall

I'm also looking for a balance assembly that will fit a Molnia 4k-6 1-53. PM me!


----------



## LionOfZion

Looking for a bezel for a vintage Vostok Amphibian Wostok?

Looking for the Bezel on this watch?Not sure the name of the bezel. Does anyone know the name of this bezel or the part number#?
I have the modern form of this bezel, but it does not fit right on the watch. If you have one please PM me?

This is not my picture, found it on Google.










Thanks!!!!


----------



## Boris Volkov

I'm looking for a Tudor blue linen dial. Something similar to the picture below. I would also be interested in a Rolex blue linen dial. Let me know the specs of your dial and asking price. Thanks!


----------



## kev80e

I'm looking for one of these dials . If you have one please let me know.








GOT ONE


----------



## amil

kev80e said:


> I'm looking for one of these dials . If you have one please let me know.
> View attachment 12347675
> 
> 
> GOT ONE


Exist such face. There is such a ring. There is such a crown.
есть такой циферблат. есть такое кольцо. есть такая корона.


----------



## amil




----------



## kev80e

Thanks Amil but I have a donor watch on the way.


----------



## mwrigh12

sorry, message deleted.


----------



## mwrigh12

I'm trying to find a replacement Poljot Dolphin screw-down crown and case tube(2612.1 movement):









I'm after the larger crown (and case tube) as shown in the image (the upper smaller one is for the wind-up alarm).

If anyone has any spares, or knows of a source, please contact me.

-Mark


----------



## GordonL

looking for a "pillow" crown for a 1950s Pobeda


----------



## kkindaface

I'm looking for a vostok bracelet that looks like below. Anyone has it?

Not my picture,from another thread here.


----------



## BrandonH79

Looking for OKEAN / OCEAN dial, hands, case. Original or reissue version.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flabbychucs

Looking for a red cloverleaf Sturmanskie second hand.


----------



## JLH0908

Wondering if there is anywhere to get a case for a Vostok 2214 movement?


----------



## Rimmed762

Looking for larger, Amphibia sized, caseback or two for Komandirskie. These are larger and made for manual winding Komandirskies and therefore are flat.

Atleast one for restoration purposes. If I found another, then one for build.

Thank you.


----------



## Rimmed762

kkindaface said:


> I'm looking for a vostok bracelet that looks like below. Anyone has it?
> 
> Not my picture,from another thread here.


Is that original Vostok bracelet? If it is, I think I have one or two. I'll check tomorrow and PM you if I find one.


----------



## Rimmed762

JLH0908 said:


> Wondering if there is anywhere to get a case for a Vostok 2214 movement?


Any of these? There are also casebacks.

With proper movement ring you can also use cases made for 24-series. I have those too.


----------



## kev80e

Rimmed762 said:


> Looking for larger, Amphibia sized, caseback or two for Komandirskie. These are larger and made for manual winding Komandirskies and therefore are flat.
> 
> Atleast one for restoration purposes. If I found another, then one for build.
> 
> Thank you.


I've got some that have 1 lug taken from komandirskie watches, if they are what you are after drop me a PM.


----------



## kkindaface

Rimmed762 said:


> Is that original Vostok bracelet? If it is, I think I have one or two. I'll check tomorrow and PM you if I find one.


I think this is the type of bracelet that ships with more recent Vostoks, there was one in the past that pulled on the wrist hair but this one is different from that. It has a mix of brushed and polished finish. Do let me know if u have one, this is usually 22mm. Thanks!


----------



## gjclayton

Hi there. Can anyone supply a red central second hand for a 1950s pobeda like this?
Thanks!









Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12toneman

Rimmed762 said:


> Looking for larger, Amphibia sized, caseback or two for Komandirskie. These are larger and made for manual winding Komandirskies and therefore are flat.
> 
> Atleast one for restoration purposes. If I found another, then one for build.
> 
> Thank you.


PM me if you're in the US. (What kind of bracelet is that? Looks like a speedmaster bracelet.


----------



## Decibel2013

I'm looking for this bright orange bezel insert for this exact watch (Vostok Amphibia 615).


----------



## Piernikola

Hello there, I need a dark, arrow shaped central seconds hand for a 3017, 1960's Strela from my grandfather. I'm sorey, this is quite common but any help very welcome!!!

Thanks


----------



## kev80e

Hi guys I'm looking for a raketa case like this in gold colour , a stem and a set of gold hands to fit a raketa 2609. 














Any help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## jaliya48

Hello!
I'm on the lookout for a 2209 seconds hand for this tough guy here-







and (a long shot, but...) a 2209 export back cover with "AMPHIBIAN" for an export dial I have. In return, I can offer you these Amphibia parts-







Basically a complete 119 Amphibia that isn't running. The back cover is for an automatic model. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SinanjuStein

Looking for a minute recorder hand for the civilian 3133 chronograph, ideally a slightly faded orange one.

If you got both the central seconds hand and the minute recorder i'll happily consider getting them both.


----------



## Rdagostin

Hi,

I'm looking for subdial hands for a Poljot 3017. Grey/nickel in color. Thanks.

rdagostin


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hi all!

I am looking for a set of straight Komandirskie lumed hands in silver. 

All I can find are Amphibia arrow hands and I wanna keep it original-ish.
Thanks
Johnboy


----------



## pascal_cl

Hi all !
WTB Omega Geneve diver dial and hands
From movement 1481
Picture :
Thank's !


----------



## Sansoni7

Hi
Can anyone help me to find a module to my Elektronika?
It doesn´t work but the bateries are good.
Any hlp to find a module or other help is wellcome.
Tks in advance


----------



## kev80e

I'm in need of a all dots bezel with a lume dot for a vostok 020 if anyone has one spare please let me know, Thanks.


----------



## gorelowo11

Hello! I can help you buy. There are a lot of proposals in Russia. In working condition such hours can cost from 60 dollars. I've met a watch they don't glow a few elements of numbers. Lots of suggestions. But the state is unknown perhaps you need to install batteries. Maybe it's just a stone. This is Russian roulette.


----------



## Sansoni7

Hi *gorelowo11*, can you give me some links for me to contact them?
Thank you for your help.
Regards


----------



## kev80e

gorelowo11 said:


> Hello! I canhelp you buy. There are a lotofproposalsinRussia. In working condition such hours can cost from 60 dollars. I've met a watch they don't glow a few elements of numbers. Lots of suggestions. But the state is unknown perhaps you need to install batteries. Maybeit'sjustastone. This is Russian roulette.
> 
> View attachment 12845229
> 
> View attachment 12845231
> 
> View attachment 12845233


Reading this do you mean that sometimes a bad battery can cause this. I have one that doesn't show all the digits. If so does anyone know what modern batteries I need ? Cheers


----------



## mariomart

kev80e said:


> I'm in need of a all dots bezel with a lume dot for a vostok 020 if anyone has one spare please let me know, Thanks.
> View attachment 12839011


I don't have one Kev, however, depending on how much you really want the bezel, I came across this Evilbay listing. You could probably use the leftovers to make something else  https://www.ebay.com/itm/VOSTOK-AMP...507502?hash=item590667122e:g:aLUAAOSwlpZaah25


----------



## kev80e

mariomart said:


> I don't have one Kev, however, depending on how much you really want the bezel, I came across this Evilbay listing. You could probably use the leftovers to make something else  https://www.ebay.com/itm/VOSTOK-AMP...507502?hash=item590667122e:g:aLUAAOSwlpZaah25


Thanks but hopefully I can source one a bit cheaper. That's a lot more than I paid for the watch.&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Bostok

Hello,
Needing and looking for the easiest way to acquire a Vostok 2214 18 jewels mainspring, please? I guess it might be the same piece as the similar, no date 2209 movement, maybe? thank you


----------



## Disguise

Bostok said:


> Hello,
> Needing and looking for the easiest way to acquire a Vostok 2214 18 jewels mainspring, please? I guess it might be the same piece as the similar, no date 2209 movement, maybe? thank you


 I have a 2234 that is in working order you could source parts from, if they are from the same family (which I think they are)


----------



## Surok55

kev80e said:


> Reading this do you mean that sometimes a bad battery can cause this. I have one that doesn't show all the digits. If so does anyone know what modern batteries I need ? Cheers


 No. This type of watches (Electronika-1) have a very common problem with connections from ICs and LEDs to PCB (and just between the layers of PCB too). They are made with microwire, and if it is demaged, there are no ways to repair the watch module without specially microelectronic equipment. This is about problem when some digits/segments work and some doesn't. It the watch don't display anything at all, you can replace quartz -- sometimes it helps.


----------



## kkindaface

Bostok said:


> Hello,
> Needing and looking for the easiest way to acquire a Vostok 2214 18 jewels mainspring, please? I guess it might be the same piece as the similar, no date 2209 movement, maybe? thank you


PM me, I have it.


----------



## Solotov

I'm in search of a black vostok sniper dial with the date at 3 o clock. Preferably with white letters, something about those green relumes on ebay just rub me wrong. Thanks!


----------



## pascal_cl

I need Omega Geneve Diver
Cal. 1481
Dial and hands !

Thank you very much !


----------



## RFollia

S.O.S!
Both of my 2 luch alarm clocks (luch 1800 and 1801.1 caliber, respectively) have sheared a tooth off the hour wheel (yes, that nice one which is press-fitted into som ekind of "horns" which, in turn, make contact with the alarm mechanism.

1.- Is it possible to adapt the "normal" hour wheel? (it has same dimensions but it's way lower)
2.- If not, can anyone provide some sort of where can I get the ubiquitous wheel?
Best regards and thank you
Robert


----------



## mariomart

After this exact model Vostok Komandirskie bezel in the golden coating (titanium-nitride) please.


----------



## Nacoga

DELETED
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello!
I already posted this in another thread, but I'm sure this is much more of an appropriate place for it.

I'm looking for a stainless steel (Meranom) crown for a vostok amphibia with the 100 case (its the model that also fits the 110 and 090 cases). I don't want to have to make a $20 order, as the $5 crown is all I need from the site, and was hoping that someone (preferrably in Europe/ even better in Germany) was going to place an order that they wouldn't mind adding one on for me. I'd pay for the item plus shipping to me. Alternatively if someone has an extra lying around they're willing to part ways with, I offer the same deal 

Hopefully one of you guys can help me out!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DELETED


----------



## Kamburov

Nikoga, I'm getting some hand sets from meranom. If you still need that crown write me PM, I can add it to my order. I'm from Bulgaria.


----------



## Kamburov

Sorry, Nacoga, misspelled your nick! Anyone know where I can get amphibian silver meatball second hand?


----------



## kkindaface

Looking for a day wheel for Raketa 2628.H that has days of week in english. I want to replace the one I have, which has russian days of week.


----------



## kev80e

kkindaface said:


> Looking for a day wheel for Raketa 2628.H that has days of week in english. I want to replace the one I have, which has russian days of week.


I have one kkindaface. Drop me a PM and I will get it to you.


----------



## kev80e

I'm looking for a used set ( hour and minute) of old style silver amphibian hands with the old lume intact for a project I have on the way . 
Thanks for any help


----------



## nanotech9

Where can I get a crystal for this? 
My seatbelt flew up and smacked it lightly. Now I'm sad.

PM me if you know a source!
Thanks. Eric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkindaface

Anybody has a cleaner version of this dial? The indices are gold tone if it's not clear in the pic. Any links to where I can buy are appreciated as well, not looking for new condition but better than what I have. From raketa 2628 movement


----------



## dutchassasin

Looking for a kirovskie 2nd MWF mainspring and barreldrum. 

Maybe we can do a swap? , ive got some 3133 movement parts laying around.


----------



## stadiou

Anyone with a complete 3017 balance for sale ?


----------



## miroman

stadiou said:


> Anyone with a complete 3017 balance for sale ?


I have only balance stuff - 5$ + shipping.


----------



## stadiou

May I have it please ?
Sent a PM


----------



## stadiou

kkindaface said:


> Anybody has a cleaner version of this dial? The indices are gold tone if it's not clear in the pic. Any links to where I can buy are appreciated as well, not looking for new condition but better than what I have. From raketa 2628 movement


I have a good blue dial with silver indices if it helps. I'll look what else is in the box.


----------



## stadiou

kkindaface said:


> Anybody has a cleaner version of this dial? The indices are gold tone if it's not clear in the pic. Any links to where I can buy are appreciated as well, not looking for new condition but better than what I have. From raketa 2628 movement


I have a good blue dial with silver indices if it helps. I'll look what else is in the box.


----------



## kkindaface

stadiou said:


> I have a good blue dial with silver indices if it helps. I'll look what else is in the box.


Silver dial with Gold indices would be the best, I will try to clean this dial, but looks like someone already tried and failed. thank you for reaching out!


----------



## messyGarage

*not available anymore*
I have this 24h bezel from Pers sitting unused in the parts box, can trade for bracelets or other accessories
I think it can fit any case since is stepped (I had on a 100) I'll include a shortened wire spring and a new one
thank you


----------



## mrsentinel

Hello, I am looking for two vintage, not new, red subdial hands for a Sekonda 3017.


----------



## UnknownSekonda

Hello

I'm looking for one or two original sub dial hands (silver) for Sekonda/Strela/Poljot 3017.


----------



## miroman

mrsentinel said:


> Hello, I am looking for two vintage, not new, red subdial hands for a Sekonda 3017.
> View attachment 13048011


Hi,

just keep in mind two small hands are with different diameters of the tubes.
On Dr. Ranfft site: bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Poljot 3017 Strela is stated: 0.20 / 0.18

0.20 you can find in cousinsuk.com: https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/subsidiary-dial-by-size

For 0.18 you can take 0.17, and a watchmaker can widen it.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## saturnine

Does anyone have a red seconds hand with lume circle (Amphibia) for the Vostok Soviet 2209 movement?

The lume can be cracked/missing/etc. 

Thank you.


----------



## mariomart

saturnine said:


> Does anyone have a red seconds hand with lume circle (Amphibia) for the Vostok Soviet 2209 movement?
> 
> The lume can be cracked/missing/etc.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey saturnine,

I have a full Vostok 2209 handset you can have, no charge. They need to be relumed unfortunately.

Please PM me your address and I'll pop them in the mail on Monday.

Have a great weekend.

Cheers, Mario


----------



## gjclayton

I did post this elsewhere but wondered if I should have ousted here first.
Does anyone have a komandirskie glass thry don't need? Preferably based in the UK for fast shipping!
Thanks.


----------



## stefvanriet

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for a new movement for my Luch Moon Phase watch. The movement I'm looking for is: "Luch 16853". If anyone has something like this laying around I would love to buy it.


----------



## Mikhael_Yegorov

If anyone out of the kindness of their heart wants to send me Molnija donor movements (complete is fine, but why ruin it?) and cases, or a Molnija "Red" Second hand ticker, I would appreciate it (for my nuclear themed molnija rebuild with nuclear dial), thanks guys. Cheers! I will make a thread for when it's complete :3 (If I get it complete haha)

-Mikhael


----------



## 24h

I have some spare Vostok Amphibian metal movement holders as well a couple balance wheels for 24xx caliber movements if anyone needs.


----------



## ksrao_74

Looking for this bezel for amphi classic 150. Pls let me know if anyone has one.


----------



## fakehuman

Looking for Soxa insert for Vostok. It's sold out @ Dagaz webstore, so if anyone know any other source or have one for sale, just let me know. Thanks


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hello all!

I started a thread with this, but then realized there was a parts wanted thread already.
So here it is in the parts thread too!
Thanks for bearing with me.

I have 3 Soviet bracelets for Komandirskies.

One works great, has been re-sized and makes my vintage blue look like the vintage watch it is.
The second bracelet is also whole, but small, as in kid-sized small. That will go to the kids if they want a Vostok.

The third one is missing 2 links. I am wondering if anyone has or can source the missing links. 
I realize this may be a snipe hunt- but I can ask.

First the bracelet missing parts:
Note it is the 2 links that take the width from 20mm down to the clasp width.
(I added other identifying info from the bracelet--no part number, but the price is stamped into the clasp!)

View attachment 13171285

View attachment 13171287

View attachment 13171289

View attachment 13171291


And a happy shot of the re-sized bracelet I do have!
Looks nice eh?

View attachment 13171299


View attachment 13171301


(see the Before and After thread for me cleaning up the watch.)

Thanks for reading!
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## audiomagnate

I need Vimpel/Vympel 2209 hands and crown. Thanks.


----------



## kkindaface

I am looking for a vostok 420 crown, thanks!


----------



## MattBrace

Looking for Poljot 3133,31659 parts or parts movements.

Cheers...


----------



## Marrin

Looking for the hacking spring for the 31659 movement

Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Comrades!
I am looking for a replacement crystal for a Sturmanskie. Comeade SLLS already gave me the parts number at cousins for the rounded older Sturmanskie/31659 but I am looking for the square one.
If anyone knows, please let me know!

FYI
This is the parts number for the rounded crystal
https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/domed-high-without-step-sternkreuz-hw









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin

fliegerchrono said:


> Comrades!
> I am looking for a replacement crystal for a Sturmanskie. Comeade SLLS already gave me the parts number at cousins for the rounded older Sturmanskie/31659 but I am looking for the square one.
> If anyone knows, please let me know!
> 
> FYI
> This is the parts number for the rounded crystal
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/domed-high-without-step-sternkreuz-hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Hey, are you saying this 36,6mm model fits the 31659?
Because when I measure mine i get 36,1mm

Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonstrocity

anyone have a 2414 laying around for cheap?. I think I just need the seconds pinion


----------



## mariomart

jonstrocity said:


> anyone have a 2414 laying around for cheap?. I think I just need the seconds pinion


Your location may help, a source might be close by to you.


----------



## jonstrocity

jonstrocity said:


> anyone have a 2414 laying around for cheap?. I think I just need the seconds pinion


Edit: I'm in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## 24h

Might be a long shot, but does anyone have a brand new Komandirskie 811 case?


----------



## 24h

I have a standard Amphibia crown for 06 and 12 cases that I pulled from one of my watches.
Can send to anyone in the US for just the shipping cost of $2.66


----------



## VictorAlpha

Anyone have a GMT/ 24hour hand available? It's for a 710 case with a 2426 project that I’m embarking on and cannot find that hand anywhere.


----------



## Mattaphysics

Looking for balances/ hairsprings for 24xx movements, spare hands... Mainly seconds, and crown and stem for: 43x case, 81x case and 53x case... I think I also need castle wheels for the 24xx movements too cuz a couple are slipping while winding. Thanks

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Mattaphysics said:


> Looking for balances/ hairsprings for 24xx movements, spare hands... Mainly seconds, and crown and stem for: 43x case, 81x case and 53x case... I think I also need castle wheels for the 24xx movements too cuz a couple are slipping while winding. Thanks


It may help if you give your approximate location details, as there may be someone nearby with the parts you need.


----------



## Mattaphysics

mariomart said:


> It may help if you give your approximate location details, as there may be someone nearby with the parts you need.


My apologies, I live in NY... Not the city but Upstate. In the US... I will pay shipping if needed or whatever. Thanks for the pointers

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e

Deleted while I sort out what I actually need


----------



## miquel99

Will be posible to find replacements??? When i have time i will make a list...

















- - - Updated - - -

Will be posible to find replacements??? When i have time i will make a list...


----------



## kev80e

I'm searching for a 20mm original strap for an elektronika 1 if anybody has one . 








- - - Updated - - -

I'm searching for a 20mm original strap for an elektronika 1 if anybody has one .


----------



## buddhawake

I know many of you get rid of your OEM Vostok Amphibian bracelets. I'm one of those anal people that needs to have everything original but I also like to pretend that I will wear them in original formation but my wrists are too fat so... Alas, I'm searching for extra links of bracelets (or full bracelets so I could make bigger ones) for 100,110,150,420, and 710 cases. I'm in Philadelphia USA.


----------



## 24h

buddhawake said:


> I know many of you get rid of your OEM Vostok Amphibian bracelets. I'm one of those anal people that needs to have everything original but I also like to pretend that I will wear them in original formation but my wrists are too fat so... Alas, I'm searching for extra links of bracelets (or full bracelets so I could make bigger ones) for 100,110,150,420, and 710 cases. I'm in Philadelphia USA.


I have a watch coming in the mail soon with an 18mm bracelet. I'll let you know if I have extra links or if I get rid of the entire bracelet.


----------



## buddhawake

24h said:


> I have a watch coming in the mail soon with an 18mm bracelet. I'll let you know if I have extra links or if I get rid of the entire bracelet.


Thanks brother.

- - - Updated - - -



24h said:


> I have a watch coming in the mail soon with an 18mm bracelet. I'll let you know if I have extra links or if I get rid of the entire bracelet.


Thanks brother.


----------



## kev80e

buddawake either of these any use to you.








- - - Updated - - -

buddawake either of these any use to you.


----------



## buddhawake

Actually kev80e, I believe the bottom one would come very in handy because I have two 710 models which I believe match the bracelet. 






and








I believe those are a match. The 150 I have has a somewhat similar band but not quite.


----------



## kev80e

buddhawake said:


> Actually kev80e, I believe the bottom one would come very in handy because I have two 710 models which I believe match the bracelet.
> View attachment 13400371
> and
> View attachment 13400377
> 
> 
> I believe those are a match. The 150 I have has a somewhat similar band but not quite.
> View attachment 13400379


No problem . If you PM or email [email protected] with your address I will post it if you cover the postage . I'm in the UK but just a strap should be cheap to send .

- - - Updated - - -



buddhawake said:


> Actually kev80e, I believe the bottom one would come very in handy because I have two 710 models which I believe match the bracelet.
> View attachment 13400371
> and
> View attachment 13400377
> 
> 
> I believe those are a match. The 150 I have has a somewhat similar band but not quite.
> View attachment 13400379


No problem . If you PM or email [email protected] with your address I will post it if you cover the postage . I'm in the UK but just a strap should be cheap to send .


----------



## 24h

Does anybody have a 059 "Scuba dude" dial?
I'm looking specifically for one that is a deep blue color, not the current teal/greenish blue one. Thanks!


----------



## kkindaface

kev80e said:


> buddawake either of these any use to you.
> View attachment 13397273
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> buddawake either of these any use to you.
> View attachment 13397273


I could use the one on the top if you still have it. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## kev80e

kkindaface said:


> I could use the one on the top if you still have it. Please let me know. Thanks!


No problem . Just let me have your address and cover postage and its yours .


----------



## kkindaface

kev80e said:


> No problem . Just let me have your address and cover postage and its yours .


PM sent!


----------



## miquel99

Hi comrades Im searchirg an original "pilow crown" for a Sturmanskie gagarin 15 J Its posible change only the crown or I need the winding Steam too?


----------



## LBPolarBear

kkindaface said:


> I could use the one on the top if you still have it. Please let me know. Thanks!


Bravo @kev80e very cool of you!

@kkindaface - are you using the whole bracelet or just a few links? I have a relatively smaller wrist and a 120 SE that would look great on...


----------



## buddhawake

@kev80e Received the bracelet. Thanks again.


----------



## kkindaface

LBPolarBear said:


> Bravo @kev80e very cool of you!
> 
> @kkindaface - are you using the whole bracelet or just a few links? I have a relatively smaller wrist and a 120 SE that would look great on...


I am using the whole bracelet, sorry.


----------



## drwelby

I bought a display caseback (the large window one) for my Amphibia but I don't think I will use it.

Would anyone in the CONUS like to trade a bezel for it? I'm not looking for any style in particular.


----------



## 24h

drwelby said:


> I bought a display caseback for my Amphibia but I don't think I will use it.
> 
> Would anyone in the CONUS like to trade a bezel for it? I'm not looking for any style in particular.


Is it the large glass or small glass caseback?


----------



## drwelby

24h said:


> Is it the large glass or small glass caseback?


This is the large one, sorry!


----------



## drwelby

24h said:


> Is it the large glass or small glass caseback?


This is the large one, sorry!


----------



## 24h

I have this watch containing a 17-jewel 1MWF movement from 1957.
I'm overly cautious and want nothing to do with the *RADIUM* dial and I have no use for it.
Perhaps another member who is more experienced at handling something like this can take it off my hands?
If someone who is a regular here on /f10/ wants this, I'll send it for free (just pay shipping cost).


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

24h said:


> I have this watch containing a 17-jewel 1MWF movement from 1957.
> I'm overly cautious and want nothing to do with the *RADIUM* dial and I have no use for it.
> Perhaps another member who is more experienced at handling something like this can take it off my hands?
> If someone who is a regular here on /f10/ wants this, I'll send it for free (just pay shipping cost).
> 
> View attachment 13521457
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521459
> 
> 
> View attachment 13521461


You do not have to worry about the radium dial. As long as you're not scraping the number off and inhaling the dust there's no harm to you.
(Discovered thru reading on radium watch dials and conversations here in WUS and with my watchmaker. The radium killed the people working with it in the factory; putting it on the watches. Not the watchmakers occasionally servicing a watch with radium on the dial) You're not gonna get wrist rot from an old radium watch.

In fact you'd probably get in more trouble for mailing it around.

Why don't you clean up and lume the hands and leave the dial it would make a great vintage piece. That dial is in great shape. Leave it, use it, love it.


----------



## 24h

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> You do not have to worry about the radium dial. As long as you're not scraping the number off and inhaling the dust there's no harm to you.
> (Discovered thru reading on radium watch dials and conversations here in WUS and with my watchmaker. The radium killed the people working with it in the factory; putting it on the watches. Not the watchmakers occasionally servicing a watch with radium on the dial) You're not gonna get wrist rot from an old radium watch.
> 
> In fact you'd probably get in more trouble for mailing it around.
> 
> Why don't you clean up and lume the hands and leave the dial it would make a great vintage piece. That dial is in great shape. Leave it, use it, love it.


I'd just really rather not risk anything, regardless of how overblown the dangers are.
Besides...I'm sure someone else on here could make use of the parts


----------



## ronnypudding

duplicate


----------



## ronnypudding

Hi: I am searching for a spare bezel to fit a vostok komandirskie cadet like this one:
View attachment 13534023


I modified a couple for my kids and my daughter came to me upset because she had lost her bezel...

Any help appreciated!
Joe


----------



## 24h

ronnypudding said:


> Hi: I am searching for a spare bezel to fit a vostok komandirskie cadet like this one:
> View attachment 13534023
> 
> 
> I modified a couple for my kids and my daughter came to me upset because she had lost her bezel...
> 
> Any help appreciated!
> Joe


I can't see the image.


----------



## ronnypudding

24h said:


> I can't see the image.


Yeah, I'm having trouble with it now too. It was ok when I previewed the post. Now it doesn't show up. Sigh...
I'm not too worried about what the bezel looks like, just that it is sized accordingly for a Cadet-sized Komandirskie.

Joe


----------



## thewatchadude

Hi gents,

I'm looking for Poljot amphibian hands. Also case back and fixing ring.
In case I can't find viontage hands, I'm wondering whether one of the specialists we know could produce adhoc new hands?


----------



## 24h

Any frequent visitors to /f10 need a 110 case (without bezel)? Let me know.
NOTSHARP generously sent one to me, but unfortunately I can't make it work on my 6.25" wrist.

Comes with case, crown, crystal, standard Amphibia caseback (not the flat one in the picture).

























P.S. No one has claimed this watch. Anybody want it?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

24h said:


> Any frequent visitors to /f10 need a 110 case (without bezel)? Let me know.
> NOTSHARP generously sent one to me, but unfortunately I can't make it work on my 6.25" wrist.
> 
> Comes with case, crown, crystal, standard Amphibia caseback (not the flat one in the picture).
> 
> View attachment 13682879
> 
> 
> View attachment 13682881
> 
> 
> View attachment 13682885
> 
> 
> P.S. No one has claimed this watch. Anybody want it?


Dumb question-- does it fit a 2414 Komandirskie hand winding movement? I happen to have an extra...

Might try my hand at a franken KomandirPhibia...


----------



## 24h

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Dumb question-- does it fit a 2414 Komandirskie hand winding movement? I happen to have an extra...
> 
> Might try my hand at a franken KomandirPhibia...


Yes, it will fit. You can even install a flat caseback or use the standard one that leaves room for a rotor.


----------



## kev80e

I've had a clean out and these are sitting around. Absolutely no use to me . If anybody has any use for them let me know. I'd rather send in lots i.e all vostok. Just cover postage .
Vostok







Raketa








Poljot







Slava







Cases


----------



## 24h

Would you like to have the case, AlaskaJohnboy?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

24h said:


> Would you like to have the case, AlaskaJohnboy?


I would, but i am afraid i'd not be able to do anything with it for a LONG time. I only get 1 evening of watch time a week.
See if anyone else wants it more. I'd feel guilty taking it and not using it quickly.
I'll take it if no one else wants it.


----------



## 24h

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I would, but i am afraid i'd not be able to do anything with it for a LONG time. I only get 1 evening of watch time a week.
> See if anyone else wants it more. I'd feel guilty taking it and not using it quickly.
> I'll take it if no one else wants it.


If no one else wants it by the end of the week, it's going to you! :-d


----------



## 24h

[strike]*1.*
Looking for a brand new Komandirskie 811 case.
If anyone has one please PM me with the price :-![/strike]

*2.*
@AlaskaJohnboy
PM me your address, I will send you the 110 case free of charge
Edit: 110 case is now claimed :-!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Comrades! Can anyone guide me to this (or sortlike oldschool) Amphibia bezel?









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Might need a second opinion from someone else, but is this the correct size/genuine part?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253317908841

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rant-b...773266?hash=item2a8417b792:g:vG4AAOSw7GRZMrFC


----------



## fliegerchrono

24h said:


> Might need a second opinion from someone else, but is this the correct size/genuine part?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253317908841
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rant-b...773266?hash=item2a8417b792:g:vG4AAOSw7GRZMrFC


Sharp! Is that suitable for a 320 case or not.....
Quick comrades help usbout! 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 24h

Anyone close have a few Vostok bezel retainer springs they can spare?
I'd be happy to pay, or send you some replacements when my order from Russia arrives in a few weeks :-!


----------



## jimzilla

WANT TO BUY......
Hour wheel for 2416B
thank you.


----------



## 24h

Edit: Deleted


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

24h said:


> What color and date window at what position?


I think you're thinking of a Date Wheel.


----------



## 24h

Matt_Bored_O said:


> 24h said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color and date window at what position?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're thinking of a Date Wheel.
Click to expand...

LOL totally my mistake. 
Read it quickly and then I got the infamous "white screen" bug on my phone ?


----------



## mirvotan

Hi
I'm looking for amphibia bezel as on pic below.
Regards


----------



## jimzilla

does anyone have a Hour wheel for 2416B or a parts movement with an Hour wheel I can buy, thanks.


----------



## BreaksThings

Just thought I'd give this a try. I'd love to find a scuba dude dial with the blue sunburst and with the date window surround. Should be pre 2010. I'd buy the whole watch or movement if you are not interested in selling just the dial.

Thanks!


----------



## 24h

BreaksThings said:


> Just thought I'd give this a try. I'd love to find a scuba dude dial with the blue sunburst and with the date window surround. Should be pre 2010. I'd buy the whole watch or movement if you are not interested in selling just the dial.
> 
> Thanks!


Haha I was also looking for one until I settled for Favinov's 647 blue sunburst dial.
Those Scuba dude dials with sunburst, applied indices, and date border are really cool. It's really too bad they aren't made any more.


----------



## BreaksThings

24h said:


> Haha I was also looking for one until I settled for Favinov's 647 blue sunburst dial.
> Those Scuba dude dials with sunburst, applied indices, and date border are really cool. It's really too bad they aren't made any more.


I actually already have the dial I am looking for! I wanted to see if I could send a second one to Favinov to relume. That 647 is awesome though! It might just have to be a pretty equal alternative. I'm new to this game and it's hard not to want a ton of variants! I'm more of a purist so I don't want to mod very much (yet), but I do want to be able to see the time at night and my vintage scuba dude's lume is short-lived.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Comrades! Who knows where I can find a set of new, silver with green lume 3017 hands for this Strela?









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## BreaksThings

24h said:


> Haha I was also looking for one until I settled for Favinov's 647 blue sunburst dial.
> Those Scuba dude dials with sunburst, applied indices, and date border are really cool. It's really too bad they aren't made any more.


So, funny enough, I just bought a similar vintage blue scuba dude with sunburst from Ukraine.

The pics look good, but the crystal is pretty scratched up so I am not exactly sure of the condition of the dial. It didn't appear to have any cracks so it should be better than most that I have seen.

I will keep an eye out for another one and if I find one, I'll let you know 24h!


----------



## Vintage1982

Hi,

I'm looking for a Poljot 2612.1 movement or just the click, click spring, and the ratchet wheel.
Trying to rescue a Poljot alarm from the bin. Thanks!


----------



## BreaksThings

I know I posted recently, but I promise this will be it for a while!

I was looking for one or two basket case 2416 or 2415 movements that run, but need work, to practice taking apart and rebuilding. I'd prefer one that runs at least a little so that I know if I made it better or worse through my work. If it's currently not running, when I'm done rebuilding and it still didn't run, I wouldn't know if I made it better or worse!

Oh... And I'd love to find a swing lug 20/30atm Vostok NVCH if anyone is getting sick of theirs. 

Thanks!


----------



## WatchUFreak

Looking for a standard 18mm Vostok rubber strap like the ones found on 120 amphibias. Emailed meranom but seems you can't buy them separately.


----------



## 24h

WatchUFreak said:


> Looking for a standard 18mm Vostok rubber strap like the ones found on 120 amphibias. Emailed meranom but seems you can't buy them separately.


Where are you located?


----------



## jimzilla

Looking for the intermediate calendar wheel for a 2416B Movement..... please see item #5
thanks, James. Mine took off at a bullet like speed!


----------



## WatchUFreak

24h said:


> Where are you located?


United Kingdom


----------



## 24h

WatchUFreak said:


> United Kingdom


Not sure if it would be worth it to ship from the US...I think it would be ~$13.50 for the shipping alone, unless you know a better method than USPS First Class International?


----------



## mariomart

jimzilla said:


> Looking for the intermediate calendar wheel for a 2416B Movement..... please see item #5
> thanks, James. Mine took off at a bullet like speed!


Hey Jim, I've got a complete set you can have gratis, especially useful for when the next time something else shoots off (like the little spring) :-!

I'm in Australia so it could take a few weeks to arrive. I'm not after any payment, consider it a gift. I just like to know that there are little bits of Aussie sourced Vostok parts living all over the world 

Send me a PM with your address and I'll pop it in the mail on Monday.

Cheers, Mario


----------



## jimzilla

P.M. sent, thank you very, very, much Mario.... you da man! :-!


----------



## jimzilla

Hey 24h, I saw your YouTube video, ..... "Fixing Vostok Second Hand Stutter". Well done, thanks for taking me to school. I actually had a komenderskie that was doing that. 
I thought it was missing a couple of teeth on a gear and did not do anything about it because it was keeping decent time. 
5 minutes later thanks to you it is running perfectly now, thanks again!!! |> |> |>


----------



## 24h

jimzilla said:


> Hey 24h, I saw your YouTube video, ..... "Fixing Vostok Second Hand Stutter". Well done, thanks for taking me to school. I actually had a komenderskie that was doing that.
> I thought it was missing a couple of teeth on a gear and did not do anything about it because it was keeping decent time.
> 5 minutes later thanks to you it is running perfectly now, thanks again!!! |> |> |>


That's awesome, I'm happy that the video helped!


----------



## WatchUFreak

24h said:


> Not sure if it would be worth it to ship from the US...I think it would be ~$13.50 for the shipping alone, unless you know a better method than USPS First Class International?


Yeah probably not worth it, but thanks anyway. Making do with a £5 eBay ND limits strap for the time being.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Morning all! I got a cool Lunch 1800.01.1 with a Gnome on the dial.
The mechanism works great, but the hands do not set.
So I took a look and the minute wheel is completely forked.

Anyone got a replacement minute wheel they can tape to a card and maybe mail over to Alaska? Thought Id ask here first.









(I see a few others on etsy.... but according to my wife i'm too "scriaga", tryin to go cheap on an old cheap watch for my kids.)


----------



## mariomart

Hello 

I'm after a Type 283 gold plated Komandirskie case with crown to fit a 2234 Vostok movement.

I don't need a movement or dial, got that covered :-!

In good condition only please. I am located in Australia.

Cheers 

View attachment 13905663


----------



## philippeF

Hello
I'm looking for an escape wheel and hour wheel for a 3133 movement please
Kind regards
Philippe


----------



## BreaksThings

Looking for info or actual parts for sale: wire lugs to fit a swing lug 350 case.

Can anyone confirm that the wire lugs are 16mm at the case side and 22mm at the loop? 

Also, has anyone reproduced these or are they only available as genuine parts (for what appears to be a lot of money)?

Thanks!


----------



## jalcas

Hi guys, I am looking for a tension ring compatible to a 960 case. Thanks!
View attachment 13972729

View attachment 13972731


----------



## miquel99

I will continue searching a pillow crone for my Sturmanskie 15J. Anyone can I help me? Thank you


----------



## OrangeOrange

Hey, I'm looking for some 22mm spring bars. Preferably those Russian Vostok ones. Favinov is currently out of stock right now and Meranom requires a minimum $21 USD purchase. Thanks!


----------



## Utva_56

OrangeOrange said:


> Hey, I'm looking for some 22mm spring bars. Preferably those Russian Vostok ones. Favinov is currently out of stock right now and Meranom requires a minimum $21 USD purchase. Thanks!


Visit Komandirskie.com , spare parts & accessories , they have spring bars 18 mm , 20 mm and 22 mm.


----------



## BreaksThings

@OrangeOrange,

I have a Meranom order that will be placed in the next week. I could throw those in for you to get them to the states and then mail them to you. I'm in CA.


----------



## dutchassasin

Looking to get some late Poljot 2609 keyless parts. Especially the yoke/lever that holds the sliding gear for setting the position.
When reinserting the stem the lever jumps out of the groove of the gear, so i presume its worn out. My knowledge is limited to vostok only, so i attached a pic just in case.


----------



## MattBrace

dutchassasin said:


> Looking to get some late Poljot 2609 keyless parts. Especially the yoke/lever that holds the sliding gear for setting the position.
> When reinserting the stem the lever jumps out of the groove of the gear, so i presume its worn out. My knowledge is limited to vostok only, so i attached a pic just in case.
> View attachment 14042083


Dutch, I May have some Poljot 2614 movements that use the same part, will check tomorrow and let you know.

Cheers...


----------



## st.petersbourg

Hello all,

I am looking for a winding stem + crown, raketa wind rose mov. 2609 HA,

picture attached

thanks.


----------



## alexg989

Hi all,

I'm very new to this whole Vostok thing, but I'm trying to learn fast.

One question I have is regarding the 'etched' double-eagle casebacks. I've seen a few on this forum, but the best I can find is one on ebay that looks like the design has been welded on ... Anyone know where I can buy one?

Any ideas on how I might be able to achieve that? I've taken a look at all of the sellers, and short of buying an old $30-40 watch just for the bracelet, I don't seem to be having any luck.

PS: Likewise, I've taken a look around and I can't for the life of me find one of the metal bracelets that isn't shiny and chrome or fully SS - It seems everyone is fond of getting rid of them, presumably because they're not so good. But, I'm working on restoring one of the 50 Years Victory watches, and I really would like an old fashioned, worn down to the brass bracelet instead of modern shark mesh or whatever.

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I have seen some on ETSY for as little at $5. Try there.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid

Anyone know where I can get a replacement crystal for a Raketa big zero? i found a 5-pack on ebay and they just arrived but they're 35.2 and the guy at the watch shop said they wouldn't work and that it wants a 35.5mm.

Weirdly though, I have a DIFFERENT big zero (the one with like "workers of the world unite" or whatever on it) and that crystal isn't the same size as my main plain one. Hmmmmm


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

l'm looking for a clear caseback for Komandirskie 350 or 650 case.


----------



## BreaksThings

Anyone have a source for replacement Vostok 350 case (either 20atm or 30atm) crystals? There are a few on ebay, but they are just current amphibia shaped crystals.

Also, does anyone know if those will fit and seal correctly in a 350 (meaning a crystal from a 420 case for example).

Thanks!

NVCH Crystal profile








Modern Amphibia crystal


----------



## mickyc79

I bought a vintage amphibia 320235 model, but didn't notice that it had a standard crown, not a screw down type crown...weirdly, the threaded boss wasnt even on the case body and doesnt look like it was ever there, or if it was, a very good cover up job has been done to hide it. Anyway, i was removing the bezel to change it and stupidly prised it off with a knife, not noticing i was levering it up on the crown...which promptly snapped off.

Any idea where i would get a non-screw down crown and stem for an amphibia??? This eeems like a really strange question as it was one of the features of the amphibia which made it a waterproof divers watch...the movement etc works fine, so dont want to scrap a perfectly good watch for the sake of a stem and crown. Oh, i also need a retaining ring for the movement..it is very slack in the case and moves about a bit when winding (when i had a crown to wind it!)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

mickyc79 said:


> I bought a vintage amphibia 320235 model, but didn't notice that it had a standard crown, not a screw down type crown...weirdly, the threaded boss wasnt even on the case body and doesnt look like it was ever there, or if it was, a very good cover up job has been done to hide it. Anyway, i was removing the bezel to change it and stupidly prised it off with a knife, not noticing i was levering it up on the crown...which promptly snapped off.
> 
> Any idea where i would get a non-screw down crown and stem for an amphibia??? This eeems like a really strange question as it was one of the features of the amphibia which made it a waterproof divers watch...the movement etc works fine, so dont want to scrap a perfectly good watch for the sake of a stem and crown. Oh, i also need a retaining ring for the movement..it is very slack in the case and moves about a bit when winding (when i had a crown to wind it!)


Can we get a few pics?
This does seem awfully strange.

I ask because I have seen and heard rumors of some "vintage Vostok & Amfibias" coming out of China as fakes!


----------



## mickyc79

Here's the best pics I could get...ive currently got another broken komandirskie stem from a 2414A in place to hold the movement in the case as without this it won't stay put. You can hopefully see what I mean about being no thread boss to screw normal crown/stem into... Movement looks genuine, maybe a fake Chinese case?


----------



## Odessa200

Looking for the rounded crown for the wostok amphibia. Can buy or exchange for a straight one. Does not have to be new. See photos of what needed and what is up for exchange. Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

Looking for the Raketa Sectors body (like watch in the box). Will buy or exchange for the body shown on the 2nd picture.


----------



## haejuk

Does anyone have an old Vostok dot-dash bezel with a lume dot? Need it for a replacement on an old Amphibia that is on its way to me, whose bezel has lost all its paint and lume.

Here is a borrowed picture to illustrate the bezel I am looking for. Just need the bezel:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

mickyc79 said:


> Here's the best pics I could get...ive currently got another broken komandirskie stem from a 2414A in place to hold the movement in the case as without this it won't stay put. You can hopefully see what I mean about being no thread boss to screw normal crown/stem into... Movement looks genuine, maybe a fake Chinese case?


Looking at the pics I think maybe the crown tube is missing 
I do not know enough about theses case's construction to know for sure, but that'd be my guess.
(I gotta get home and take a couple apart to see)
Then one I have here, Komandirskie, has external threads on a LARGE crown tube.
You have no threads, nor any kind of crown tube.
You MAY be able to scrounge sumthin from a donor case.

Anyone else?
Hope this helps!


----------



## mickyc79

Thanks for the advice, i think you may be correct...Meranom sell crown tubes and crown/stems...from the old vostok catalogue, it looks like an 020 case, from model 320235. 

How do you attach the crown tube to the case? Is it a mechanical push fit, or a does it have to be welded/soldered on? I have a spare komandirskie lying about with a crown tube on it, would this fit and if so how do i get it off (and back on!)?


----------



## mickyc79

Managed to scrounge the use of a laser welder at work and have now repaired the broken stem, for the time being....seems to be holding OK and has survived a full winding without snapping off yet!
It does mean i have a non-screw down, non-waterproof amphibia of questionable origin, but its a working watch and an oddity in a growing collection. I might put some new hands and new bezel and dial. Already got a shark mesh silver bracelet on order which should suit it pretty well. Thanks for your help : )


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Ok this was my doing. The watch was working perfectly. I hadda look inside and..
Well, see if you can see what broke.

I borked it up. Anyone got an old 2209 with a hair spring holder? I cannot believe I snapped it when my case knife slipped opening it.

Not the hairspring Not the balance. Just the holder. *see broken piece on the left?*
**sigh*
Kicking myself for not being careful.

(I would show you the dial, but I'm gonna leave it still till i get a replacement)
*kick*kick*


----------



## elcogollero

Just discovered that my watch has a fake bezel... a long shot but does anyone have a real one for sale?


----------



## Odessa200

Needed hands for Kirovskie crab. Trying to restore one that has wrong hands. I have the Hour hand but looking for the Minute and Second hands (as shown on the picture). Can buy or trade in you need something that I have. Thanks


----------



## mxm

elcogollero said:


> Just discovered that my watch has a fake bezel... a long shot but does anyone have a real one for sale?
> 
> View attachment 14182983


https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...k-amphibia-neptune-black-universal-bezel.html


----------



## alexg989

Hi all,

I'm looking for the BLACK version of the 50 year victory dial. I was foolish enough to spot one on eBay, only for someone else to beat me to buying it!

Any ideas of where I can get the black one? Only the white and gold ones seem common.


----------



## SergeSF

Looking for a chronograph sweep second hand (with the red dot) a 3017 Sekonda/Poljot/Strela watch, if you have a complete set of hands, I'd be interested in that as well.

Example photo below:


----------



## AaParker

Looking for watch crown for Kirovskie crab gold

Looks like: https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/kirovskie?lightbox=dataItem-j125a0iu

Thank you.

Got one. Thank you.


----------



## kaos joe

Hello everyone......first post! I've had a 420 case Amphibia for about a year and enjoy it, probably going to pick up another for myself and maybe for my brother.

A few days ago I heard a "clunking" and (proud of myself) correctly deduced the self-winding rotor was loose. I opened the back, tightened the screw and (not proud of myself) ham-fistedly managed to shear the head off. So for now I have a manual winder but I'd like to restore the self-wind function.

I don't see the part at Meranom.....anyone know another source, or the thread size? Wondering if a US watchmaker would have the correct size.

Thanks in advance to anyone with ideas!


----------



## kaos joe

Hello everyone......first post! I've had a 420 case Amphibia for about a year and enjoy it, probably going to pick up another for myself and maybe for my brother.

A few days ago I heard a "clunking" and (proud of myself) correctly deduced the self-winding rotor was loose. I opened the back, tightened the screw and (not proud of myself) ham-fistedly managed to shear the head off. So for now I have a manual winder but I'd like to restore the self-wind function.

I don't see the part at Meranom.....anyone know another source, or the thread size? Wondering if a US watchmaker would have the correct size.

Thanks in advance to anyone with ideas!


----------



## laughinggnome

kaos joe said:


> Hello everyone......first post! I've had a 420 case Amphibia for about a year and enjoy it, probably going to pick up another for myself and maybe for my brother.
> 
> A few days ago I heard a "clunking" and (proud of myself) correctly deduced the self-winding rotor was loose. I opened the back, tightened the screw and (not proud of myself) ham-fistedly managed to shear the head off. So for now I have a manual winder but I'd like to restore the self-wind function.
> 
> I don't see the part at Meranom.....anyone know another source, or the thread size? Wondering if a US watchmaker would have the correct size.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone with ideas!


https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/zapchasti_parts/vint_krepleniya_gruza_mekhanizm_24/

Plus great prices and choice for your next Amphibias.


----------



## miroman

laughinggnome said:


> https://komandirskie.com/catalog/aksesuary/zapchasti_parts/vint_krepleniya_gruza_mekhanizm_24/
> 
> Plus great prices and choice for your next Amphibias.


The problem is not the screw, every watchmaker should have a replacement.
The problem it the part of the screw, that stay in the automatic bridge, how to remove it.
It's not an easy task.


----------



## kaos joe

I was lucky; it snapped right at the head. I was able to remove the broken stub easily.


----------



## Siddharth.Life

I'm looking for a molnija 3602 movement. I need the baseplate and the escapement to be good. Balance wheel not required so if you have a movement with messed up hairspring, I'll buy it. Thanks!

P.S. - I'm from New Delhi, India so any one around?


----------



## mariomart

Siddharth.Life said:


> I'm looking for a molnija 3602 movement. I need the baseplate and the escapement to be good. Balance wheel not required so if you have a movement with messed up hairspring, I'll buy it. Thanks!


Perhaps if you advertise your general location there may be members local to you that can help out :-!


----------



## Siddharth.Life

mariomart said:


> Perhaps if you advertise your general location there may be members local to you that can help out :-!


I'm unfortunately from a country where I haven't met many people who share the love of horology but I've updated by post. Thanks!


----------



## Siddharth.Life

mariomart said:


> Perhaps if you advertise your general location there may be members local to you that can help out :-!


I'm unfortunately from a country where I haven't met many people who share the love of horology but I've updated by post. Thanks!


----------



## ronnypudding

Hi: I'm looking for a Poljot 2614.02 movement in working condition. It is the 2614, but with a small seconds hand at 6 O'Clock. Fits the watch pictured below.
Thanks in advance.
Joe


----------



## Capital

Interested in buying a Vostok 020 and 120 cases. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Ok Parts request time here..
I got a cool Navy watch with rotating bezel, but the 2609HA movement is a bit rusty in places. The balance side of the movement is good, Anyone got one with good parts on the barrel & train bridge side?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrownVicHorse

Was wondering if anyone might have a bezel for my Amphibia and the wire that holds it on that they'd be wanting to sell that matched the one that was on my watch

Was wearing my watch on Friday noticed that the bezel had fallen off and I have no idea where it went. I checked ebay and found a couple of them on there but they are from Russia and have a super long estimated delivery date (like 2 months) so I thought I'd check and see if anyone might have one so I wouldn't have to wait a few months before wearing my watch again. (without it looking super weird to me)

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## Joker68

Looking for Vostok Dials that fit the 2 O'clock crown watches. Let me know what you have thanks









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiL6

Looking for a Vostok 32mm dial for a 2409A movement. Does anybody have one?

Thanks,

Euan


----------



## jimzilla

I am looking for a gold tone crown for this watch (please see the pictures). 
I was polishing this crown with a dremel tool and it flew away at a bullet like speed. 
I think it went supersonic as I herd a small sonic boom as the crown left the earth's atmosphere. :-x

This is a Komanderskie model from 1979, according to catalogue, 
It has a 2214 movement. It is a two piece, non screw down crown.
Please check and see if you have one for sale, thank you, James.


----------



## Quiller

I am in need of the screw that holds the brass second hand tensioner on a 2416 movement if anyone has one they are willing to part with


----------



## NikToo

Posted in error


----------



## Dodgydruid

Hi,

I am after here in the UK an Olympic Slava 2428 day date dial in good condition plus a second hand for said Slava.

Am also looking for a dial for a Vostok Cadet Komandirskie, anything considered as got to be better than the crusty thing in what is else a flawless watch. Seems someone prior went nuts with the oil can and its dribbled onto the dial face 

Appreciate can take paypal and can post please.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Hi,

I am after here in the UK an Olympic Slava 2428 day date dial in good condition plus a second hand for said Slava.

Am also looking for a dial for a Vostok Cadet Komandirskie the small one, anything considered as got to be better than the crusty thing in what is else a flawless watch. Seems someone prior went nuts with the oil can and its dribbled onto the dial face 

Appreciate can take paypal and can post please.


----------



## wicozani

*Re: Balance assembly for Pavel Bure trench watch movement (circa 1918)*

Hello, all! I am in need for a balance assembly (incl. hairspring) for this Pavel Bure trench watch movement. It is about 14.5 ligne in size (32.88mm), encased in a .875 silver russian-stamped case. It also looks like I'm missing two bridge screws, if you might also have those.

It's otherwise in excellent shape, and I hope the get it restored. Thanks.


----------



## columela

Hello I am looking for a new acrylic glass for my Raketa Copernicus . The one that came with it is not the correct one.
Thank you in advance









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fakehuman

I am looking for 2209 movement crown (vintage Amphibia). Please let me know if you have spare one lying in your drawer. Cheers


----------



## Odessa200

fakehuman said:


> I am looking for 2209 movement crown (vintage Amphibia). Please let me know if you have spare one lying in your drawer. Cheers


I have this one new. PM if interested.


----------



## mariomart

Hello,

I'm after a set of soviet era Vostok Amphibia nickel hands, both Hour (arrow type) and Minute (straight).

Must have original lume in excellent condition, no missing bits.

I'm trying to restore a lovely 470 cased Amphibia back to original factory condition, the original lume has fallen out of the hands due to bad postal handling.

Postage to Australia


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

GGrrrr.. My son dropped my Molniya pocket watch and broke the staff pivot.

Anyone got a whole Molniya 3602 balance? I don't have the tools or skill to just change out the balance staff.
But I could probably replace the whole balance...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EndeavourDK

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> GGrrrr.. My son dropped my Molniya pocket watch and broke the staff pivot.
> 
> Anyone got a whole Molniya 3602 balance? I don't have the tools or skill to just change out the balance staff.
> But I could probably replace the whole balance...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Perhaps one approach you could do is to buy a scrap or an old 3602 (movement / pocket watch) with a good balance assembly. These 3602 movements / pocket-watches come with "wagon-loads" on eBay.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Yuppers. That is what I am gonna try as well. Just wanted to ask here in case someone has a whole balance assembly. 
I'm not good enough to replace just the balance staff... (No staking set... yet..)


----------



## EndeavourDK

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Yuppers. That is what I am gonna try as well. Just wanted to ask here in case someone has a whole balance assembly.
> I'm not good enough to replace just the balance staff... (No staking set... yet..)


Replacing a staff is a different ball game ..... for now I think you are better of with sourcing the whole assembly. Perhaps somebody pops up or else IMHO the eBay route...

BTW, we have friends in Homer


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

EndeavourDK said:


> Replacing a staff is a different ball game ..... for now I think you are better of with sourcing the whole assembly. Perhaps somebody pops up or else IMHO the eBay route...
> 
> BTW, we have friends in Homer


Yeah. That's my thinking. Looking for something with a good balance and someday change the staff. When i get gutsy, and have the tools for it!

BTW- Homer is nice, thought it is only 500 miles away... (800km) That would ba about 8 countries away from you, eh?


----------



## JosefRaketa

- Raketa Cheburashka - Dial / Movement needed - 

Hello everyone!

I have bought a small lot of usedwatches on ebay and in it there was an exemplar of the Raketa "Cheburashka" that was launched around the time of the Moscow Olympics.
The only problem is that when looking at it closely, i found out that someone "transplanted" a Vostok movement with a golden-bronze dial into the case. It works, fits and doesn't even look too bad but I would like to rebuild it anyways. 

I already have a working Raketa 2609 HA movement that should be in there so i would only need a dial and pointers for the Cheburashka. 
I know there has been a lime-green dial (second picture attached) that i like a lot but if you have any other parts let me know. 

Just offer anything, no matter if it is a complete movement or if the dial has some marks of usage. 

Thank you for the help!

Josef


----------



## Peep Williams

So I placed an order on Meranom the other day and forgot to purchase a 710 crown/stem for a case swap from a 100 case to 710. Does anyone have a spare 710 crown hanging around their spare parts boxes that might be more economical than meeting the minimum order from Meranom and/or paying shipping from ebay from Russia or Ukraine?


----------



## Sullivanjt

Looking for a stock bracelet for a 420 case vostok amphibia- I've heard they've gotten better and would like to see for myself.


----------



## liuc45

Looking for a Poljot 2416 movement.


----------



## reporterreporter

Just bought a nice condition Rodina with a 2408 movement. Looking for either a Rodina or Poljot 2415a movement.


----------



## jure17

I need acryl glass for *Poljot Aeroflot*. Does anybody knows where I can find it?


----------



## Fergfour

Looking for unwanted 090 cases, preferably matte or brushed.


----------



## stadiou

Has anyone got a complete spare hand set for a black dialled 3133? Set needed to complete a project watch.


----------



## pitka_lukas

Dear all, I am in need of a balance staff, ideally together with balance wheel and hairspring, for Strela/Poljot 3017; part number 721. Is there a way to get it for a reasonable price somewhere within Europe?

Thank you,
Lukas


----------



## LA-TokyoGMT

Nice, I didn't know this thread existed! I am looking for a working 2416b movement if you're in the US and you've got a spare laying around.


----------



## kkindaface

I'm looking for a domed crown (pic for reference) of HMT watch that I am trying to restore. Anyone has it?


----------



## mariomart

kkindaface said:


> I'm looking for a domed crown (pic for reference) of HMT watch that I am trying to restore. Anyone has it?


Unfortunately it appears you are looking for Indian watch parts in a Russian watch thread.

You may want to try another more suitable watch forum.

Cheers


----------



## kkindaface

Oops, I realized that just now when you mentioned it. Sorry! I have this bookmarked so never bothered to look at the parent forum.

Will try to find on other sub forums.

Thanks!


----------



## staple

Looking for a Vostok Amphibia bezel which is chrome plated brass. The bezel on newer 710s (such as mine) does not seem to be made of brass.


----------



## BreaksThings

What condition are you looking for? I have a few brass ones in various condition depending on what you want to do with them... Since have some patina and some have the paint chipped a little. Most are the dot dash bezel, but I have a few others too...


----------



## staple

BreaksThings said:


> What condition are you looking for? I have a few brass ones in various condition depending on what you want to do with them... Since have some patina and some have the paint chipped a little. Most are the dot dash bezel, but I have a few others too...


I sent you a PM, thanks!


----------



## staple

<accidental double post>


----------



## UliBretzel

Hi all,

I am looking for the correct crown to my recently acquired Saturn. Preferably one in similar condition to the rest of the watch (not too much brass showing). Someone please correct me if I'm wrong about the replacement. Also looking for a tutorial to replace this myself. Thanks!

Current crown








Catalog entry (showing correct crown)








Better image of the correct crown





​


----------



## Dodgydruid

Hi folks,

I am after the motor including the big gear under the bridge for a Poljot 3050 quartz, the one I have the corrosion has eaten a fair bit of the main driven gear (the big one that meshes with the little one and held under the bridge) and it works for about 45 secs then meets fresh air and stops.

Because I use my fone a lot for browsing on here, please be patient if I don't respond super quick as my fone is difficult to navigate for me (been fixing computers and consoles since the 70's but modern smart fone... might as well be brain surgery), all help gratefully received so I can get my big Poljot working again


----------



## haha

Dear all,
I'm looking for a crystal for a Raketa Wind Rose (or 2-crown 24h if it's the same?!)
Thanks in advance


----------



## KOwatch

Looking for a winding stem for a Poljot 2609.h. Would also be quite happy with a good photo, I'm wondering if any of the stems are usable across the poljot 2609,2609.h, 2614.2h, 2628.h, etc.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

KOwatch said:


> Looking for a winding stem for a Poljot 2609.h. Would also be quite happy with a good photo, I'm wondering if any of the stems are usable across the poljot 2609,2609.h, 2614.2h, 2628.h, etc.


There are some available on eBay- just looked. Pretty inexpensive.
Sorry I had one, but used it in a watch. 
Just FYI the 2609 HA movements are really good. I repaired one, and first try it ran within +2 to - 4 sec per day.


----------



## Mossback

Odessa200 or any other knowing member can you give me the case number for this 1970's first generation Boctok 2209? I know 2209 movements are not bad and very common.
I got this watch on the way now and want to get a several seal kits and a few new crystals before I take it to my watch repair guy.
I have a wonderful local Ukrainian watch repair man so life is good.
Thanks!


----------



## mariomart

Mossback said:


> Odessa200 or any other knowing member can you give me the case number for this 1970's first generation Boctok 2209? I know 2209 movements are not bad and very common.
> I got this watch on the way now and want to get a several seal kits and a few new crystals before I take it to my watch repair guy.
> I have a wonderful local Ukrainian watch repair man so life is good.
> Thanks!


It is a Type 350 case with a dial code of 193.

Here is a scan of the 1976 Vostok catalog.









Also bear in mind that the original Type 350 case was installed with an elegant curved crystal that blended with the bezel, whereas a modern crystal has a completely different profile.


----------



## Mossback

Thank you Mariomart your reply was very helpful. With it I've been able to search history and all kinds of useful information. I hope I can find some comparable stock crystals.


----------



## willjackson

Does anyone know of a Raketa 3056 servicing video? This one is kaput and I dont have a clue why. Thanks in advance.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid

willjackson said:


> Does anyone know of a Raketa 3056 servicing video? This one is kaput and I dont have a clue why. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I'd be interested in one as well as I have a 3056 inbound.

My 3050 I found the motor wheel seemed stuck prob with disuse and it is this which makes everything happen, I took the bridge off and with some gentle persuasion started pulsing as it should have then discovered the pinion driven gear it drove was missing several teeth due to battery corrosion and it is trying to find this one single part that is driving me nuts as these 3050 and 3056's aren't common and spares are all but non-existant. I draw the line at taking a good watch to pieces to fix a watch of equal condition, you will find these 50's and 56's command quite good money so finding a breaker isn't likely 

Here's a run down video on a Slava quartz, its not a 3056 but it does give you a basic insight into Soviet quartz's as Slava did their own in house movement which isn't a million miles away from the 30xx's and has been spotted in Soviet pieces of other brands.


----------



## willjackson

Dodgydruid said:


> I'd be interested in one as well as I have a 3056 inbound.
> 
> My 3050 I found the motor wheel seemed stuck prob with disuse and it is this which makes everything happen, I took the bridge off and with some gentle persuasion started pulsing as it should have then discovered the pinion driven gear it drove was missing several teeth due to battery corrosion and it is trying to find this one single part that is driving me nuts as these 3050 and 3056's aren't common and spares are all but non-existant. I draw the line at taking a good watch to pieces to fix a watch of equal condition, you will find these 50's and 56's command quite good money so finding a breaker isn't likely
> 
> Here's a run down video on a Slava quartz, its not a 3056 but it does give you a basic insight into Soviet quartz's as Slava did their own in house movement which isn't a million miles away from the 30xx's and has been spotted in Soviet pieces of other brands.


Thanks! It's a start.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## biggieshellz

Hi all,

I'm looking for the following:

Pallet fork for Vostok 2414A

One or more of the balance jewel clips for Slava 2428

The yoke in the keyless works for Vostok 2209

Would also consider complete parts movements if you have them. I'm located in the United States.

Thanks!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

biggieshellz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for the following:
> 
> Pallet fork for Vostok 2414A
> 
> One or more of the balance jewel clips for Slava 2428
> 
> The yoke in the keyless works for Vostok 2209
> 
> Would also consider complete parts movements if you have them. I'm located in the United States.
> 
> Thanks!


I think I have a spare Luch 2209 movement, and the balance jewel shock springs just may be the same on there. Most soviet watches were similar.

The cap spring on the 2428 is the same as on the 2414, so try for a spare 2414 and salvage the pallet & cap springs. There are probably some dead ones on eBay or Etsy. My 2414's are all runners. (At least till I screw 'em up servicing them )


----------



## MattBrace

Hi All, looking for a forth wheel and pinion for a Slava 2414 movement as picture. I'm in the UK.
I have spares for Vostok and Poljot 3133 movements, if a swap is required etc.

Cheers...


----------



## Kamburov

Matt, if you are willing to wait for shipping from Bulgaria, I can send you one.
Ivan

PS: Is that an amfibian crown I see


----------



## NerdThing

Looking for a 24 hour dial (proper 24 hour, not a 12 hour with 24 hour time on it) and also a 24** movement (working please) with date if anyone can help at all please? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidtime

Hi everyone, My Vostok stopped working and so I opened it up to see why and a gear had broken off of the seconds pinion. So thus, I'm looking for the seconds pinion for the 2416b movement. Thanks! - David


----------



## willjackson

davidtime said:


> Hi everyone, My Vostok stopped working and so I opened it up to see why and a gear had broken off of the seconds pinion. So thus, I'm looking for the seconds pinion for the 2416b movement. Thanks! - David


PM me and I will send you one.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsjai

Hi everybody, I'm looking for the 'sandwich'-dial. This dial was on the Vostok Amphibia SE 420361B .

>>Click here to see this beautiful dial<<


----------



## rokman

hello all, looking for the infamous poljot 3017 setting lever spring, part number 445. 
Thanks


----------



## dropmyload

I have a Slava Fridge and it suddenly stopped working. Took it to a watch shop and he told me the balance wheel axle is broken. Can I find a spare anywhere? Sorry I love watches but have no idea on movements














etc.


----------



## NerdThing

I looking for a dial with a day and date opening if any has one going spare please?

I exchange I can offer any of the following dials? The one bottom left isn't battered, it's just reflections from dial (picture taken with door open on the 3 o'clock side, so more light is entering). Top one has a movement but it doesn't work. You might be able to fix it?

Thanks for looking.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson

NerdThing said:


> I looking for a dial with a day and date opening if any has one going spare please?
> 
> I exchange I can offer any of the following dials? The one bottom left isn't battered, it's just reflections from dial (picture taken with door open on the 3 o'clock side, so more light is entering). Top one has a movement but it doesn't work. You might be able to fix it?
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


What type of dial? Slava? Poljot? For what movement size? I think I have some spares.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NerdThing

Sorry, should have said. Its for a Slava 2428 movement. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Hey all- This is not looking for parts but rather an "OMG I found it!" post. [This is NOT a paid advertisement- I am just excited to find it!}

So I have a bunch of 2414's to work on, and I always have trouble setting the seconds hand when putting them back together. Been looking for a movement holder with a little screw in the back, but the best I'd found was in the $60-$100 range.
Until now!

I found Dave Murphy is making movement holders just for the 24xx movements for $23. YESSS!!
If you are looking for a 10.5''' or 11.5''' (ligne) movement holder, this is a great deal!

murphymanufacturing.com (i have no relation to him, other than to see he makes just what some of us may need!)


----------



## Kamenev

Hello!

I have recently received a poorly working Poljus, and am looking for a working donor Poljot 17j 2409 1mchz movement.
Preferably in all cyrillic, with the correct dome-styled crown (such as in the picture).

Thank you!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Kamenev said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have recently received a poorly working Poljus, and am looking for a working donor Poljot 17j 2409 1mchz movement.
> Preferably in all cyrillic, with the correct dome-styled crown (such as in the picture).
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 15362094


If it's running poorly it probably just needs a service, rather than a whole new movement, eh? From the one shot we see here it looks good. These are nice movements and take to servicing very well. I did one and it's still running within +/- 10 sec per day.


----------



## Kamenev

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> If it's running poorly it probably just needs a service, rather than a whole new movement, eh? From the one shot we see here it looks good. These are nice movements and take to servicing very well. I did one and it's still running within +/- 10 sec per day.


Hello! Haha this photo is of the correct movement, the one I have has the incorrect crown and is extremelly difficult to wind / the second hand stops randomly. I am hoping a service would fix most of the problems but I am mainly after the correct crown


----------



## Odessa200

Looking for a domed crown on a yellow stem for a Amphibia with 'ears'. Used is OK. Can buy or trade for some parts or for a new domed crown on white stem.


----------



## RedFroggy

Would someone has a spare Podeda minutes hand for that small case k-34 type watch to restore this one please ?










Many thanks


----------



## Aveleydave

Good evening all,
Infuriatingly, managed to misplace the screw for the click from a Poljot 2614 2H. Any chance one of you fine folk could point me in the right direction? Unfortunately, looking at parts lists isn't narrowing it down as they tend to just put all the screws in one section. UK based member request.
Thanks in advance for any info,
Dave.


----------



## Aveleydave

Aveleydave said:


> Good evening all,
> Infuriatingly, managed to misplace the screw for the click from a Poljot 2614 2H. Any chance one of you fine folk could point me in the right direction? Unfortunately, looking at parts lists isn't narrowing it down as they tend to just put all the screws in one section. UK based member request.
> Thanks in advance for any info,
> Dave.


Complete movement bought, for a screw. Clean parts will go back on the bay soon.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Aveleydave said:


> Complete movement bought, for a screw. Clean parts will go back on the bay soon.


I've had to do that. Still have to put the parts back up on eBay tho... (Etsy has better sales-fee-rates, tho less visibility...)


----------



## fliegerchrono

Just bought this amazing black dial 3017! Next to my egg shell white and bright white Strelas,
The black one had got the wrong crystal though.... too high!
Does anyone know a parts number for the correct generic crystal?

Lowest one is theblack one!

















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## willjackson

Does anyone know where to get a complete set of blue screws for a Vostok 2416? I emailed Komandirskie.com and their reply was that they sell only the rotor screw. I didn't see a set on Meranom. I didn't email them yet, thought I'd look here first. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Have you checked with some of the sellers on Etsy and see of they have any? There are a lot of Russian watch sellers there and maybe they will part with a set. Otherwise look for a dead one, (busted balance or missing part) that has the screws you need.


----------



## willjackson

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Have you checked with some of the sellers on Etsy and see of they have any? There are a lot of Russian watch sellers there and maybe they will part with a set. Otherwise look for a dead one, (busted balance or missing part) that has the screws you need.


Thanx. Haven't tried etsy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikervation

Can any one help me find a Sekonda Stopwatch Caliber 42956 replacement crystal or the size/type I should look for?


----------



## Aveleydave

Bikervation said:


> Can any one help me find a Sekonda Stopwatch Caliber 42956 replacement crystal or the size/type I should look for?
> View attachment 15383449


I'd suggest removing the original and measuring that first. Looks as though it's a low dome, Cousins would be my first port of call.


----------



## Bikervation

Thank you, I'm new to this so dont know the Suppliers so very helpful .


----------



## OrangeOrange

Does anybody know where to get the older style Amphibia crowns? The crimped ones. They look like this. (image sourced from meranom.com)









I'm looking for 2 sizes, the ones that fit (71, 42, 96) and the other size that fits (10, 11, 09, 15, 35, 67, 65, 02). No seller that I found seems to have these on stock. Thanks!


----------



## jimzilla

I am looking for a old style steel Vostok Anfibia auto windind rotor... solid, WITHOUT the "B" milled into the middle of it that fits a modern day 2415 or 2416 movement.
Please let me know if you have one to sell, thank you, James.


----------



## Odessa200

jimzilla said:


> I am looking for a old style steel Vostok Anfibia auto windind rotor... solid, WITHOUT the "B" milled into the middle of it that fits a modern day 2415 or 2416 movement.
> Please let me know if you have one to sell, thank you, James.


i thought I have... nope. Sorry.


----------



## dandsoo

Hello
I'm looking for an antimagnetic cover for my Poljus watch. I know it's a long shot but maybe someone has this part.










Regards
Dan


----------



## gjclayton

Hello everyone.
I have a Molnija 3602 movement that I would like to drop into a case for a wristwatch (either standard type or "converted" pocketwatch type) and possibly source a dial and hands for it.
Does anyone know where I might be able to get hold of these items?

Thanks so much!


----------



## willjackson

gjclayton said:


> Hello everyone.
> I have a Molnija 3602 movement that I would like to drop into a case for a wristwatch (either standard type or "converted" pocketwatch type) and possibly source a dial and hands for it.
> Does anyone know where I might be able to get hold of these items?
> 
> Thanks so much!











MOLNIJA new set case , dial , hands ,crown MECH 3602 MOLNIJA | eBay


Complete set on the photo. Case for watches Molniya.



www.ebay.com





Here's one after a quick search on ebay.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gjclayton

Easy as that!
Thanks so much!


----------



## jet438

I'm looking for Calendar jumper springs for a 2414A. Little buggers go Boing too easily. Ha.
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## willjackson

jet438 said:


> I'm looking for Calendar jumper springs for a 2414A. Little buggers go Boing too easily. Ha.
> Thanks for your help in advance.


What type? Vostok?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymiloquinn

Just starting a preliminary search for a silver-toned baton handset for a Vostok 2605. Example below (from one or Monroe's listings):


----------



## gjclayton

Hi there.

I am looking for a red center second hand for a 50-60s Pobeda like the above (I took this from Dashiell's site, I hope he doesn't mind!).

I have a really mint version of the watch above that is just missing a second hand.

Thanks!


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Does anyone know where I can get a balance wheel jewel and retaining clip for a Raketa 2614H pocket watch (also it's needing a g/p bow, but that's for the future - if I can get these bits!)


----------



## gjclayton

One more part?! 

Does anyone know where I can get a blued sub second hand for a Molnija 3602?
Or even the complete hand set? 
Preferably in the UK
Thanks


----------



## mihkelele

Hey boys!

I was wondering if somebody happens to have a raketa 3056 mechanism i could purchase? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Hi all, looking for a 24h hand for Vostok 2426 movement. Any idea?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a balance wheel jewel and retaining clip for a Raketa 2614H pocket watch (also it's needing a g/p bow, but that's for the future - if I can get these bits!)


Found the jewel (was stuck to the side of the case by the oil), after trying to place it back (not yet got a microscope), scrub the individual parts, will look for a complete balance assembly - got to be easier to fit than the individual parts!


----------



## ido23131

Looking for a "crown wheel click post spring" for Vostok 2416b movement.
As shown here #3:








Also I saw a listing of a "yoke spring" on eBay, the yoke spring does look the same as this.








Can anyone confirm that those are the same?


----------



## veberz

thewatchadude said:


> Hi all, looking for a 24h hand for Vostok 2426 movement. Any idea?


Hi, this should be good:
GMT Watch Hand für ETA 2893, 2836 Bewegung-rot - 1 PC - 1.8mm Loch | eBay


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ido23131 said:


> Looking for a "crown wheel click post spring" for Vostok 2416b movement.
> As shown here #3:
> View attachment 15470163
> 
> 
> Also I saw a listing of a "yoke spring" on eBay, the yoke spring does look the same as this.
> View attachment 15470165
> 
> Can anyone confirm that those are the same?


.
According to the schematics, the Part Number for the Yoke Spring is different from the Crown Wheel clutch spring.
They look very similar but are slightly different.

Here is a photo of the Yoke and Yoke Spring.










photo: mine


----------



## ido23131

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> According to the schematics, the Part Number for the Yoke Spring is different from the Crown Wheel clutch spring.
> They look very similar but are slightly different.
> 
> Here is a photo of the Yoke and Yoke Spring.
> 
> View attachment 15485663
> 
> 
> photo: mine


Bummer.
Is there any place that sells this spring? Nothing on eBay so far...


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ido23131 said:


> Is there any place that sells this spring? Nothing on eBay so far...


Try Etsy. Sometimes sellers will sell separate parts. 
Used movements on etsy and ebay are a good source of parts. I recommend that all Vostok enthusiasts should buy at least one new movement as a source of parts. For those folks who don't want to do the repairs themselves, then they will have the parts necessary to give to their watch repairman.

Meranom sells nearly all movement parts separately but you must ask for them. 
See this link: post #516
--- A Guide: Buying / Modifying / Repairing VOSTOK...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Agreed Matt_Bored_O.
I bought a new movement for an old Vostok and use the old one for parts.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Agreed Matt_Bored_O.
I bought a new movement for an old Vostok and use the old one for parts.


----------



## igorIV

ido23131 said:


> Bummer.
> Is there any place that sells this spring? Nothing on eBay so far...


hi! You find or not?


----------



## ido23131

igorIV said:


> hi! You find or not?


Still no luck! I've sent an email to Vostok info and Komandirskie.com with only the latter replying me to just look what's available on the site.

I have bought the "yoke spring" and it had arrived a couple of days ago, but I am also waiting for a balance bridge to fix that movement with.

I'll update as soon as I will try.


----------



## cookiemonster94

I am looking for a Raketa big zero type case caseback. Diameter, 30mm.
I am also looking for a Raketa 2609HA movement crown for a big zero.


----------



## Kamenev

Hello all!

I am on the lookout for movement holders for a poljot 3133 for this OKEAH I have below. (I have circled the parts I need in the second image, I have the screws I just need the holders). Thank you!


----------



## 24h

Kamenev said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am on the lookout for movement holders for a poljot 3133 for this OKEAH I have below. (I have circled the parts I need in the second image, I have the screws I just need the holders). Thank you!
> View attachment 15514976
> View attachment 15514979


Not sure if you care about the originality of these parts, but have you seen what is available on CousinsUK?




__





Case Clamps (Assorted)


Cousins UK for Case Clamps (Assorted)




www.cousinsuk.com








__





Case Clamps (Graded)


Cousins UK for Case Clamps (Graded)




www.cousinsuk.com


----------



## Kamenev

24h said:


> Not sure if you care about the originality of these parts, but have you seen what is available on CousinsUK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case Clamps (Assorted)
> 
> 
> Cousins UK for Case Clamps (Assorted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cousinsuk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case Clamps (Graded)
> 
> 
> Cousins UK for Case Clamps (Graded)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cousinsuk.com


Thank you very much!
I may end up getting Case Clamps (Assorted)


----------



## Ligavesh

Crown and stem for Raketa UFO (Cheburashka?) 2609 HA wanted!


----------



## Odessa200

Ligavesh said:


> Crown and stem for Raketa UFO (Cheburashka?) 2609 HA wanted!


i think you probably want to add chrome or gilded...


----------



## 979greenwich

...or worn, brass exposed...


----------



## Ligavesh

Odessa200 said:


> i think you probably want to add chrome or gilded...


no, I have a couple watches that have very small crowns that are obviously not originally from the 'UFO'


----------



## mariomart

If anyone has been hoarding Vostok Komandirskie black 18mm leather watch straps and are interested in selling about 10 of them please get in touch. Cheers


----------



## 24h

mariomart said:


> If anyone has been hoarding Vostok Komandirskie black 18mm leather watch straps and are interested in selling about 10 of them please get in touch. Cheers


From the Elektronika project I've learned that Technochas also sells these straps.
Might want to email them 




__





Ремень кожаный черный 18мм (белая пряжка) / Ремни и браслеты / Каталог / Техночас.Ру


Часы Электроника купить




technochas.ru


----------



## Ligavesh

Don't meranom and komandirskie always have those in stock, very cheaply at that too?

edit: the straps, I mean

edit2: they're out of stock, just checked, go figure


----------



## 979greenwich

Is that it?








VOSTOK STRAP KOMANDIRSKIE LEATHER 18 MM (INC 6) | eBay


For Vostok Komandirskie model or any 18 mm model! ORIGINAL SPARE PARTS FOR VOSTOK WATCHES (SINCE 1941)! Such watches were the subject of pride and prestige(WK). Silver buckle! Width 18 mm! Length 200 mm!



www.ebay.com


----------



## stadiou

Does anyone have a spare fourth wheel part # 225 for a 3017 - new or used. Needed urgently.


----------



## miroman

stadiou said:


> Does anyone have a spare fourth wheel part # 225 for a 3017 - new or used. Needed urgently.





225 4th wheel 2 long pivots Clock and Watch Parts



Regards, Miro.


----------



## mmaca

mariomart said:


> If anyone has been hoarding Vostok Komandirskie black 18mm leather watch straps and are interested in selling about 10 of them please get in touch. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 15521810


I used this site, can highly recommend them, ordered a balance assembly which arrived very quick and now ordered a new amphibia.






18мм







www.vostok-watches24.com





Cheers,
Mark


----------



## mariomart

mmaca said:


> I used this site, can highly recommend them, ordered a balance assembly which arrived very quick and now ordered a new amphibia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18мм
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vostok-watches24.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark


Thank you to all who responded 

I ended up buying from Watchmaker Monroe on Etsy after arranging a better deal on postage.

Cheers


----------



## gjclayton

Does anyone know where I can source all black, no lume cathedral hour and minute hands and a black second hand, straight without lume dot, for a Vostok Amphibia?
I usually buy from igorIV, but he is unavailable at the moment it seems.


----------



## Ligavesh

Anyone knows what's the diameter of the crystal for the Raketa 24h - this model :










??


----------



## Ligavesh

Ligavesh said:


> Anyone knows what's the diameter of the crystal for the Raketa 24h - this model :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


So I'm either going to look for a modern replacement, maybe sapphire - if I find the dimensions - or I plan on buying the cheapest Raketa Calendar or Windrose with the right glass that I can find and try to replace the glass on my 24h Raketa (it has one with curved edges, you can't see the bezel so good). The glass should be the same on those, or?

PS. Of course, I'll have to learn to change the glass first - but how hard can it be?


----------



## JC.Auck

Ligavesh said:


> PS. Of course, I'll have to learn to change the glass first - but how hard can it be?


I had to change the glass on my own Raketa 24 Hour, the process is quite easy. The glass fits into the bezel, so just pop the bezel off from the case and push the glass from behind, it should pop right out. Then refit your new glass into the bezel from the front, it can be a bit fiddly but it will eventually 'snap' back into the bezel, once that is done just press the bezel back on to the case and you're all set to go 

JC


----------



## Ligavesh

JC.Auck said:


> I had to change the glass on my own Raketa 24 Hour, the process is quite easy. The glass fits into the bezel, so just pop the bezel off from the case and push the glass from behind, it should pop right out. Then refit your new glass into the bezel from the front, it can be a bit fiddly but it will eventually 'snap' back into the bezel, once that is done just press the bezel back on to the case and you're all set to go
> 
> JC


Very nice, thanks. But where did you find the replacement glass? Did you buy a specific Raketa replacement glass, or did you know the diameter and bought a generic glass based on the measurements?


----------



## JC.Auck

Like your idea above, I found the cheapest watch that used the same bezel/crystal in decent condition (so Calendar/Windrose like you said) and replaced it with that. At least that way I knew it would fit for sure 😉


----------



## Ligavesh

JC.Auck said:


> Like your idea above, I found the cheapest watch that used the same bezel/crystal in decent condition (so Calendar/Windrose like you said) and replaced it with that. At least that way I knew it would fit for sure 😉


I might try my luck with a non-original replacement glass if I can't find a whole watch cheap enough, see how that goes... But good to know that replacing the glass goes relatively easy, thanks again for sharing the experience.


----------



## mconlonx

Wanted: 12 hr bezel. The chrome-plated version with either red or white 0 at 12.

<(found)>


----------



## fliegerchrono

Looking for a new crystal for my Sputnik! 
The one that is in it now has got a small crack. 

Diameter 313, high 50 

But I can only find acrylic crystals 4mm high!

Who knows where to get the correct size?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 979greenwich

Does anybody have a spare titanium nitride comb bezel for Komandirskie?
Or maybe a Copernic crown (chromed) and telescopic glass?
Perhaps a Raketa Perpetual XL second hand (gold plated)?
A flat top Big Zero glass...?

I have some parts for Raketa, Zim and Vostok to trade.


----------



## ido23131

ido23131 said:


> Looking for a "crown wheel click post spring" for Vostok 2416b movement.
> As shown here #3:
> View attachment 15470163
> 
> 
> Also I saw a listing of a "yoke spring" on eBay, the yoke spring does look the same as this.
> View attachment 15470165
> 
> Can anyone confirm that those are the same?


For whom it may concern,
I've just finished fitting this spring into a 2416 movement and it worked perfectly!

Still waiting for a balance assembly though


----------



## starjay

Anyone one has an extra Raketa Baker inner ring? The one around mine's movement is loose, so the movement rattles.


----------



## 979greenwich

starjay said:


> Anyone one has an extra Raketa Baker inner ring? The one around mine's movement is loose, so the movement rattles.


PM me your address, I'll send it to you.


----------



## Clay Bergen

I am in need of two rubber/plastic pushers for an Aviator chronograph as pictured. The watch is in good shape and working well. One pusher is broken, and the other one seems to be a bit dodgy right now. I have a picture of the full dial and the pushers required. Thanks.


----------



## Niclas

I unfortunately managed to assist my Raketa 2628.H to the floor this morning causing the glass to break.

Does anyone know a place where I can get a replacement glass for this:









Here's a picture of the post incident watch:


----------



## dutchassasin

Im looking for Raketa amphibian baltika parts
Dial, hands and bezel (black or metal)


----------



## Progfan87

Hello. Anyone knows where to get hands for Raketa Big Zero? I can even buy something for parts including those hands.


----------



## gjclayton

Hello all. 

I have had a look through the forum but couldn't find anything specifically related to this 

I'm looking for parts for a couple of Molnija based projects I have on the go. 

Looking for Panerai or similar style sandwich dials, or any other dials and hands for the movement. 

Does anyone know where I can source these? 
Ideally I'm not looking for replicas of the pocket watch dials and hands but something a bit different. 

Thanks so much!! 

GJC

Sent from my KING_KONG_3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantska

hello,

i am looking for a kirovskie gold plated crown, and an original glass too. to go on a sputnik. Thanks you !


----------



## Progfan87

Im looking for crown and crystal glass in good condition for Sportivnie.


----------



## VH944

For the archive, I don't know where else to put this:

Interchangeability of stems between Raketa 2609 and 2609.NA

I just found out that the Ronda No. 1838 stem I got NOS from Ebay (in a pink paper bag labelled 'RAKETA 11 1/2" 2609') does _nearly_ fit into Raketa 2609NA movement.

To make it fit and work you'll have to reduce the diameter of the middle section (I) from 1.45mm to 1.35, and remove the "nose" on the longer cylindrical section (II) down to the same 1.35mm.

I used a cordless drill and 400-grit sandpaper (first dry and eventually, wet), a couple of minutes, and calipers.

The lower stem is unaltered, for comparison.


----------



## Charlie_Kilo

Post deleted.


----------



## VintageChris

Long shot. But anyone have a silver lollipop seconds hand for a kirovskie black dial sputnik?!


----------



## Rus1809

Hello, 

I wonder if anyone have the small sub-dial hands for Poljot / Sekonda / Strela 3017?


----------



## haha

Hello all,
I'm looking for a setting lever and its screw (parts 443 and 5443) for a Poljot 3017.


----------



## nambinik

Hi, I'm looking for a seconds chronograph hand for 3017 Strela.


----------



## player_one

Hello, looking for a Raketa 2609 HA movement.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

player_one said:


> Hello, looking for a Raketa 2609 HA movement.


I have one in pieces, No barrel bridge & some screws not there, but with a good balance. I needed it for parts for a rusty one I rebuilt last year.

But being in the US it may be prohibitively expensive to sell and ship... Maybe..


----------



## player_one

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I have one in pieces, No barrel bridge & some screws not there, but with a good balance. I needed it for parts for a rusty one I rebuilt last year.
> 
> But being in the US it may be prohibitively expensive to sell and ship... Maybe..
> 
> View attachment 15906271


Thanks for the offer, but I'm really after a complete movement. Took my eBay Big Zero in for inspection and service and the watchmaker gave me the bad news it had been run dry for a long time as well as having moisture in the case. May end up buying a running cheap watch and steal the movement with fingers crossed it isn't in bad shape, too.


----------



## nomad1001

Hello I’m in uk anyone have a old e168m eco drive or the second gear and pinion from one or barring that a part number for one any help apreciated. Oops think put in wrong thread


----------



## Kisifer

Hello fellow WUS member. I'm in need for a balance for a 3133 mechanism. I would prefer it at gold color please. If it happens to have a spare one, please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## Odessa200

Kisifer said:


> Hello fellow WUS member. I'm in need for a balance for a 3133 mechanism. I would prefer it at gold color please. If it happens to have a spare one, please contact me. Thanks.


quite a few for sale on ebay. Here is a sample one Balance wheel part for chronograph POLJOT cal. 3133 31679 31681 31682 | eBay


----------



## HDelbruk

Strela said:


> Post your needed parts here.
> 
> Just some basic rules that _mus_t be followed first:
> 
> 1) Please limit your posting to one (1) request a month. So make it count. Keep it limited to only a few parts too. No grocery list posts will allowed.
> 
> 2) No selling, or bidding on parts will be allowed at all.
> 
> 3) Also no follow up threads, or bumps! And all follow up questions must be handled by PM's or email, not via threads here.
> 
> 4) Parts only! Post a WTB in the sales forum for watches you may be looking for.
> 
> 5) When you recieve your parts reqested, please delete your post
> 
> Niether WUS or any of the moderators holds any reponsibility for any agreements that may transpire between members.
> 
> Good luck Comrades! :-D


Part Needed!

I need a crown Wheel for this Jean Cardot. I am in California USA.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

HDelbruk said:


> Part Needed!
> 
> I need a crown Wheel for this Jean Cardot. I am in California USA.
> 
> View attachment 15942575
> View attachment 15942577


Nice pic. What is the movement? (Look under the balance and see if there is a maker mark and a number. THAT is what you need to look for.


----------



## summatusmentis

Hi friends! I’m looking for a matte orange vostok dial. I know there were a few LEs, but I’m looking for any and all options! Thanks!


----------



## Dirthitter

Hi there, I need a K-35 dial. It could be the 753 or 604.
The 604 one I would prefer. Any recommendations are welcome.
Thanks!


----------



## Dirthitter

summatusmentis said:


> Hi friends! I'm looking for a matte orange vostok dial. I know there were a few LEs, but I'm looking for any and all options! Thanks!


Hi, I have this one incoming








Would this one be the kind you are looking for?
I got it from bestrus at eBay. I think there are still a few in stock. Good luck with your search?


----------



## Sudhakar

Looking for Yantar 59206 Quartz Clock Movement to replace broken movement. Added pictures for reference.


----------



## Dirthitter

Me again! Now I need a real important part for a 2416 movement. It's a cogwheel that connects the the clutchwheels with the mainspring if I am not mistaken. The old one shows two broken-off teeth😤. Here are some pics to show exactly what I need if I did not expressed the issue properly:
































I already tried to contact the usual sources as Meranom, some eBay sellers and so on. Without success😟
I also contacted Vostok-watches24.com here in Germany but did not receive an answer yet. Maybe the WUS-community could give me a hint where to look at for this particular part. Any suggestions are welcome👍


----------



## Dodgydruid

Dirthitter said:


> Hi, I have this one incoming
> View attachment 16011732
> 
> Would this one be the kind you are looking for?
> I got it from bestrus at eBay. I think there are still a few in stock. Good luck with your search👍


Bestrus is one of my trusted sellers I buy from, if its something particular then do message him as he can usually source quite some unusual Vostokery.


----------



## Dodgydruid

Dirthitter said:


> Me again! Now I need a real important part for a 2416 movement. It's a cogwheel that connects the the clutchwheels with the mainspring if I am not mistaken. The old one shows two broken-off teeth😤. Here are some pics to show exactly what I need if I did not expressed the issue properly:
> View attachment 16049757
> 
> View attachment 16049758
> 
> View attachment 16049760
> 
> View attachment 16049763
> 
> I already tried to contact the usual sources as Meranom, some eBay sellers and so on. Without success😟
> I also contacted Vostok-watches24.com here in Germany but did not receive an answer yet. Maybe the WUS-community could give me a hint where to look at for this particular part. Any suggestions are welcome👍


Komandirskie.com have several gear wheels under spare parts section, worth mailing them if its not the one you are looking for.


----------



## Dirthitter

Dodgydruid said:


> Komandirskie.com have several gear wheels under spare parts section, worth mailing them if its not the one you are looking for.


Alteady done but with no success. But thank you anyway👍


----------



## Trixtrem

Gday everyone, just wondering if anyone has a crow, stem or crown/stem assembly to suit a boctok amphibia 119 with a 2209 movement. they are apparently unobtainium, and is the final part of my rebuild.
TIA


----------



## damlimey

Hi all,
First post for me here! I am looking for a ZIM 2606 15 Jewel movement. I am actually just looking for a winding stem and crown but I would take the whole movement if it's reasonably priced.

Thank you in advance,
D


----------



## ttttt

Kisifer said:


> Hello fellow WUS member. I'm in need for a balance for a 3133 mechanism. I would prefer it at gold color please. If it happens to have a spare one, please contact me. Thanks.


Hello,
I have original 1MChZ Poljot USSR white.


----------



## ttttt

VintageChris said:


> Long shot. But anyone have a silver lollipop seconds hand for a kirovskie black dial sputnik?!


Show this hand. I can look at myself.


----------



## ttttt

Rus1809 said:


> Strela





Rus1809 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if anyone have the small sub-dial hands for Poljot / Sekonda / Strela 3017?


Show this hands. I can look at myself.


----------



## ttttt

gjclayton said:


> I have had a look through the forum but couldn't find anything specifically related to this
> 
> I'm looking for parts for a couple of Molnija based projects I have on the go.
> 
> Looking for Panerai or similar style sandwich dials, or any other dials and hands for the movement.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can source these?
> Ideally I'm not looking for replicas of the pocket watch dials and hands but something a bit different.


I have different Soviet Molnija and their parts.


----------



## ttttt

Niclas said:


> I unfortunately managed to assist my Raketa 2628.H to the floor this morning causing the glass to break.
> 
> Does anyone know a place where I can get a replacement glass for this:
> View attachment 15729437
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the post incident watch:
> View attachment 15729439


I have different Soviet new glasses. 
It is necessary to know the exact diameter and height.


----------



## ttttt

OrangeOrange said:


> Does anybody know where to get the older style Amphibia crowns? The crimped ones. They look like this. (image sourced from meranom.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for 2 sizes, the ones that fit (71, 42, 96) and the other size that fits (10, 11, 09, 15, 35, 67, 65, 02). No seller that I found seems to have these on stock. Thanks!


Show it. I can look at myself.


----------



## ttttt

michele said:


> *Luch 3055*
> 
> Searching for working circuits/balance wheel, for a Luch 3055 electro-mechanical.


I have such. I don't know if they work or not.


----------



## Econwatson

Hi All,

I'm trying to track down a good looking replica Sturmanskie Gagarin 33mm dial. I have seen one on Etsy so I know they exist, just never had any luck finding one. Example here - I know the hands are wrong and think the movement is also incorrect though hard to see in the photos but the dial looks pretty good!

I have a genuine watch courtesy of Miro but I'd like a "beater" version of the watch I can wear day-to-day.

Also any source for hands would be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Odessa200

Econwatson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm trying to track down a good looking replica Sturmanskie Gagarin 33mm dial. I have seen one on Etsy so I know they exist, just never had any luck finding one. Example here - I know the hands are wrong and think the movement is also incorrect though hard to see in the photos but the dial looks pretty good!
> 
> I have a genuine watch courtesy of Miro but I'd like a "beater" version of the watch I can wear day-to-day.
> 
> Also any source for hands would be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


i hope this helps. Never bought from them or know how to from abroad. But maybe you can email them and somehow arange a sele.






Купить циферблаты для часов различных производителей.


Циферблат – «лицо» часов. К изготовлению циферблатов подходят очень ответственно. Важно, чтобы каждая цифра и деталь рисунка была нанесена точно и хорошо читалась. Используется множество материалов и элементов оформления часовых циферблатов.




75sec.com


----------



## Econwatson

Odessa200 said:


> i hope this helps. Never bought from them or know how to from abroad. But maybe you can email them and somehow arange a sele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Купить циферблаты для часов различных производителей.
> 
> 
> Циферблат – «лицо» часов. К изготовлению циферблатов подходят очень ответственно. Важно, чтобы каждая цифра и деталь рисунка была нанесена точно и хорошо читалась. Используется множество материалов и элементов оформления часовых циферблатов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75sec.com


Amazing Odessa, thanks so much!


----------



## ido23131

Looking for seconds hand pinion for Vostok 2416/2414


----------



## Rocco

Might be a long shot, but does anyone have an old style Vostok bakelite bezel with the painted lume pip rather than the raised pip of the modern productions? See picture below for example. I would pay for postage of course. Thanks!


----------



## jaliya48

Hello gents,
I'm fixing up a project 2409 amphibia that was missing the movement and have run into a dilemma; the screws that hold the movement ring to the movement are not interchangeable with 2209 screws as I thought. Are they really different? The 2209 screws don't tighten all the way down. 
If anyone has extra 2409 screws lying around, I'd love to get hold of two!








Thanks!


----------



## Joe English Smith

Hey, I got a replacement 2409 Vostok movement today from overseas, but turns out they sent a 2409A instead of an unstamped 2409. Does anyone know if I can transplant the balance wheel assembly from a 2409A into the older version? My original movement is good apart from the broken balance assembly. See photos. Appreciate any advice.
(First photo is my watch, second is the new 2409A.)


----------



## miroman

No, you can't.

The stud of the spring is different.

Regards, Miro.



Joe English Smith said:


> Hey, I got a replacement 2409 Vostok movement today from overseas, but turns out they sent a 2409A instead of an unstamped 2409. Does anyone know if I can transplant the balance wheel assembly from a 2409A into the older version? My original movement is good apart from the broken balance assembly. See photos. Appreciate any advice.
> (First photo is my watch, second is the new 2409A.)
> View attachment 16177056
> View attachment 16177057


----------



## cgrad

Hi, does anyone know if there are different versions of the winding pinion and clutch wheel in Vostok 24XX hand-winding movements?

I've got a 1990s Komandirskie (2414A, no "made in ..." on the dial) with a broken winding pinion. Ordered a "Winding Pinion (410), Wostok 2409A" from Cousins UK, but unfortunately it doesn't fit the clutch wheel.










Both the new (left) and old, broken pinion (right) have 19 teeth on the outside, but on the new one I count 12 teeth on the side ("crown gear"?), while the old pinion has just 10 teeth there. That matches the clutch wheel, where I also count 10 teeth.

So what's going on here? 🤔

Are there different pinion types used in 2409A and 2414A (or in 2409/2414 without the "A")?
Did the part change over time and the replacement I received is from an older/newer version?
Is this pinion for a completely different movement and the blister package I got was mislabeled? I thought maybe 22XX, but then I found a picture of a 2214 winding pinon that also has 10 teeth.
Thanks!


----------



## Avidfan

cgrad said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there are different versions of the winding pinion and clutch wheel in Vostok 24XX hand-winding movements?
> 
> I've got a 1990s Komandirskie (2414A, no "made in ..." on the dial) with a broken winding pinion. Ordered a "Winding Pinion (410), Wostok 2409A" from Cousins UK, but unfortunately it doesn't fit the clutch wheel.
> 
> View attachment 16209078
> 
> 
> Both the new (left) and old, broken pinion (right) have 19 teeth on the outside, but on the new one I count 12 teeth on the side ("crown gear"?), while the old pinion has just 10 teeth there. That matches the clutch wheel, where I also count 10 teeth.
> 
> So what's going on here? 🤔
> 
> Are there different pinion types used in 2409A and 2414A (or in 2409/2414 without the "A")?
> Did the part change over time and the replacement I received is from an older/newer version?
> Is this pinion for a completely different movement and the blister package I got was mislabeled? I thought maybe 22XX, but then I found a picture of a 2214 winding pinon that also has 10 teeth.
> Thanks!


2409A, 2414A and 2416b etc winding pinions are all the same AFAIK, maybe Vostok have updated this part, the easiest fix is to just buy a donor 24xx watch really cheap (and made in the 1990's) and harvest it for parts...


----------



## Deity42

I'm looking for an unplated brass 420 bezel such as the one below. This would be perfect for a build I am considering, but Meranom commented they are discontinued. Anyone have one in their parts box? Prefer brushed, but would take the polished or sandblasted too.









Vostok Watch Bezel 42k-2 (brass, no plating, brushed)


For 060, 420, 430,710,921,960 Bezel 42k-2 (brass, no plating, brushed)




meranom.com


----------



## effovex

Hi,

I picked up a Poljot Deluxe 29 jewels and it is missing part of its caseback - the threaded ring that retains the caseback to the case. Would be great if anyone has any spares in their box of parts that I can purchase. I can confirm sizes if you have a few different ones. Pic below. Thanks


----------



## ej0rge

Lost both halves of the upper jewels of the balance of a Vostok 2409 today, trying to service my Zaz Tavria watch.

You could say that my reentry into amateur watchmaking is not going great, because i would also not turn down a balance complete for a Raketa 2628.h - though i do have raketa parts movements coming in from bulgaria eventually probably like february . . . .

Pic for attention. fwiw, I may also be interested in buying any non-military russian propaganda watch (or otherwise commemorative) dials you have and don't want.


----------



## Odessa200

ej0rge said:


> Lost a cap jewel from the balance of a Vostok 2409 today, trying to service my Zaz Tavria watch.
> 
> You could say that my reentry into amateur watchmaking is not going great, because i would also not turn down a balance complete for a Raketa 2628.h - though i do have raketa parts movements coming in from bulgaria eventually probably like february . . . .
> 
> Pic for attention. fwiw, I may also be interested in buying any non-military russian propaganda watch (or otherwise commemorative) dials you have and don't want.
> 
> View attachment 16300882


i can sell you the cap jewel (or 2 if you wish). Send me a DM please


----------



## ebleich

I am looking for a mainspring for a 2809a. I have not found a source of a NOS spring. Are they even available.

Ed


----------



## Odessa200

ebleich said:


> I am looking for a mainspring for a 2809a. I have not found a source of a NOS spring. Are they even available.
> 
> Ed


I highly doubt you will find a source for NOS springs for a watch that out of production for 60 years…


----------



## ebleich

Odessa200 said:


> I highly doubt you will find a source for NOS springs for a watch that out of production for 60 years…


I held out hope because I recently got one for a 1904 Waltham pocket watch.

So if no NOS part, where can I get a good used part? My searching has not yielded the mother lode yet. 

Ed


----------



## Odessa200

ebleich said:


> I held out hope because I recently got one for a 1904 Waltham pocket watch.
> 
> So if no NOS part, where can I get a good used part? My searching has not yielded the mother lode yet.
> 
> Ed


you buy donor movements or watches. I recently saw on ebay 10 movements for sale. I bet at least some of them would have a decent spring. Being able to buy just one part is rare. I sell of I have extra but I am empty on this movement.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

ebleich said:


> I am looking for a mainspring for a 2809a. I have not found a source of a NOS spring. Are they even available.
> 
> Ed


I woud suggest measuring it and seeing if there's a generic mainspring that is close.


----------



## PiperTim

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I'm looking for a smooth/clean bezel that would fit a 710 or 420 case Amphibia. Thanks!


----------



## rikala

I need a seconds axle for the Vostok 2428 movement. If anyone have that or a complete movement, please pm me!


----------



## ej0rge

Figured I should give it a shot before just tracking down another movement. 

Poljot / Sekonda 2209 de Luxe (23 jewel) barrel. 

And the antishock spring for the top of the balance. 

And at a longshot, maybe a snap-on case-back for a poljot deluxe ultra-thin case?


----------



## ej0rge

N/m


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

ej0rge said:


> Figured I should give it a shot before just tracking down another movement.
> 
> Poljot / Sekonda 2209 de Luxe (23 jewel) barrel.
> 
> And the antishock spring for the top of the balance.
> 
> And at a longshot, maybe a snap-on case-back for a poljot deluxe ultra-thin case?
> 
> View attachment 16343561


I might have a spring and barrel. Just gotta dig thru the parts in the garage. Gimme a day or so...
Ok I DO have a barrel & shock spring. The shock spring is easy. 
As for the barrel what do you need? Mine is not "complete" it has been taken apart and needs cleaning and the mainspring put in, then the arbor.

Lemme know!


----------



## ej0rge

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I might have a spring and barrel. Just gotta dig thru the parts in the garage. Gimme a day or so...
> Ok I DO have a barrel & shock spring. The shock spring is easy.
> As for the barrel what do you need? Mine is not "complete" it has been taken apart and needs cleaning and the mainspring put in, then the arbor.
> 
> Lemme know!


The main body of the barrel. 'cause some teeth are missing. Probably my fault. Almost certainly my fault - it's real hard to reorient the mainspring when that tab misses the little slot in the barrel when reloading from a winder. Next time I'll just walk it back out and try again. 

Whatever you prefer. but my mainspring, arbor, and lid are in good shape.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

ej0rge said:


> The main body of the barrel. 'cause some teeth are missing. Probably my fault. Almost certainly my fault - it's real hard to reorient the mainspring when that tab misses the little slot in the barrel when reloading from a winder. Next time I'll just walk it back out and try again.
> 
> Whatever you prefer. but my mainspring, arbor, and lid are in good shape.


OK. I'll PM you.
I agree it can be tough to get this thing lined up.


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher

Sorry but being the peasant I am I don’t know the correct term for this whodacky/thingamejig/whatchamacallit - if anyone can help please with a) the correct term & better still yet b) has two they’d be prepared to sell then yes please.
This Poljot needs the doohickeys that go onto the odd shaped lugs to allow a strap to be attached  Many thanks in advance to whoever can help


----------



## Odessa200

Spirit’dWatcher said:


> Sorry but being the peasant I am I don’t know the correct term for this whodacky/thingamejig/whatchamacallit - if anyone can help please with a) the correct term & better still yet b) has two they’d be prepared to sell then yes please.
> This Poljot needs the doohickeys that go onto the odd shaped lugs to allow a strap to be attached  Many thanks in advance to whoever can help
> View attachment 16372677


This Poljot comes with is called ‘integrated bracelet’. You may to find a bracelet (maybe attached to a beaten watch) or look for some adapters (I guess the adapters you are inquiring about…).


----------



## bricem13

Hi 

Looking for a sniper dial in mint condition for s 2409.

Thy

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

Looking for a Raketa 2609.HA main bridge, flat, not beveled. Or complete movement having the bridge . In Usa. Will buy or trade for something that you need.


----------



## ej0rge

Odessa200 said:


> Looking for a Raketa 2609.HA main bridge, flat, not beveled. Or complete movement having the bridge . In Usa. Will buy or trade for something that you need.


I suspect I have one from a recent shipment of parts movements. Will check in the morning.


----------



## Seele

ej0rge said:


> I suspect I have one from a recent shipment of parts movements. Will check in the morning.


 I do have a quantity of 2609.HA parts movements and others available. What I do need would be Vostok 2409/2414 parts movements as I have a fair few needing replacement parts.


----------



## Odessa200

Seele said:


> I do have a quantity of 2609.HA parts movements and others available. What I do need would be Vostok 2409/2414 parts movements as I have a fair few needing replacement parts.


Thanks @Seele. I got the 2609.HA from @eg0rge I would gladly look for Vostok parts but I do not think shipping between our countries makes much economic sense…


----------



## Seele

Odessa200 said:


> Thanks @Seele. I got the 2609.HA from @eg0rge I would gladly look for Vostok parts but I do not think shipping between our countries makes much economic sense…


Well, being in where I am, it does cost a bit to send things regardless, but then it's all about helping fellow enthusiasts really!


----------



## Yoeri40

Looking for a 2414 movement movement screws and handset (amphibia or komandirskie Hour, minute, seconds ) EU sale favorable


----------



## Yoeri40

found what i needed


----------



## rikala

I need a Balance for a Vostok automatic, anyone got one to sell? Or a complete movement.

I'm in europe.


----------



## MattBrace

Working on another members Poljot Amphibian, I need keyless works parts for the 2616.2h movement as pictured. 

Any help much appreciated. 

Cheers...


----------



## MattBrace

MattBrace said:


> Working on another members Poljot Amphibian, I need keyless works parts for the 2616.2h movement as pictured.
> 
> Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> View attachment 16478621
> 
> 
> View attachment 16478622


Parts found.

Cheers...


----------



## Odessa200

Looking for a Vostok back cover just like this. Thanks!


----------



## OCSleeper

I’ll start by saying I know this is a big ask. I’m looking for a silver early period Poljot 3133 central chronograph runner. This would be the final piece to bring my movement back to its original look.

Edit: This part has been sourced, thank you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tianlung4028

Hello Friends. I am new to Soviet watch collecting and I hope that you can help me out. I bought an original 1959 Vostok Sputnik 2605 and had it serviced by my watchmaker. Unfortunately he has lost my hands. I'm a bit upset as I trusted him with this piece. Does anyone have spares from an old movement? I'd happily pay. I'm in the US. Attached is a photo of the 1960 watch catalog for reference.

Thanks


----------



## Odessa200

Tianlung4028 said:


> Hello Friends. I am new to Soviet watch collecting and I hope that you can help me out. I bought an original 1959 Vostok Sputnik 2605 and had it serviced by my watchmaker. Unfortunately he has lost my hands. I'm a bit upset as I trusted him with this piece. Does anyone have spares from an old movement? I'd happily pay. I'm in the US. Attached is a photo of the 1960 watch catalog for reference.
> 
> Thanks


do you have a photo of your watch with hands before service? And did he lose all 3 hands?


----------



## Tianlung4028

Odessa200 said:


> do you have a photo of your watch with hands before service? And did he lose all 3 hands?


Hi Odessa. The only photo that I have is a thumbnail from the listing (sorry it's so small). He lost the hour and minute hand but he has the circular seconds dial)









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200

Tianlung4028 said:


> Hi Odessa. The only photo that I have is a thumbnail from the listing (sorry it's so small). He lost the hour and minute hand but he has the circular seconds dial)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I should have these. Send me a direct message please.


----------



## jaliya48

Hello folks!
I am still on the hunt for two mounting screws for a 2409 movement and a set of 'vintage' set of hour and minute hands for the same 2409 movement. I have some 2209 and classic Vostok automatic casebacks that I can trade in return.

Trying to resurrect this amphibia-


----------



## MattBrace

jaliya48 said:


> Hello folks!
> I am still on the hunt for two mounting screws for a 2409 movement and a set of 'vintage' set of hour and minute hands for the same 2409 movement. I have some 2209 and classic Vostok automatic casebacks that I can trade in return.
> 
> Trying to resurrect this amphibia-


I think I may have hands, do you require the screws to mount the movement to its spacer ring?

Cheers...


----------



## jaliya48

MattBrace said:


> I think I may have hands, do you require the screws to mount the movement to its spacer ring?
> 
> Cheers...


Hi Matt,
Yes, the screws that hold the movement in the steel spacer ring. I thought the 2209 screws will work but turns out they're completely different!
Many thanks for your response!


----------



## MattBrace

jaliya48 said:


> Hi Matt,
> Yes, the screws that hold the movement in the steel spacer ring. I thought the 2209 screws will work but turns out they're completely different!
> Many thanks for your response!


Hi, I have found some correct hands for you and some screws, not perfect but should all work.
Have checked the screws work on a 2409 movement. PM me if you want them.

Cheers...


----------



## Odessa200

Hi friends. Looking for a Molniya 3602 dial from 70s in decent shape. North America only (do not think shipping across the world make sense). Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozomax1997

In search of a Date Only dial replacement for my Slava 2427 movement for a "Moscow Time" WB120584 I picked up for £10 ($12) maybe a set of hands too depending on the dial style. UK Preferred, if not Europe Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sergei T.

Hi, looking for Vostok Amphibia back cover + antimagnetic shield.

Same as those:


----------



## runningzombie

Anyone have any leads on where i could get a new crystal for my raketa? its model number is 04412886. I'd be happy with any sort of replacement, new or old, as long as it fits. Its a high dome plastic kind of crystal.


----------



## ppavlov

Hello, watch lovers Looking for something rather hard to find, but I guess I will try my luck here - original dial for СТРЕЛА chronograph, this one -









As you can see, mine is not in great shape, so I would love to get a better one.

Thank you!


----------



## jaliya48

Thanks to the generosity of the community here (thanks Matt!), my albatross is now complete! As a pay-it-forward, I am offering these hands that were on my donor 2409 and the crown. Free to anyone who requires them!


----------



## Miggyd87

Looking for:

Tap 9 Raketa crown
(Going on my Raketa Big Zero)

Plating has nearly completely worn off mine. I have it currently replaced with non-OEM crown that fit without cutting the stem down.


----------



## 979greenwich

Does anyone have a crystal for the Slava Fridge?


----------



## RoyMan0

Looking for a drive wheel tooth, or entire movement from this Raketa


----------



## Boggie smalls

Like 979greenwich, i am looking for a crystal for a slava fridge (for a slava medical watch). Hope someone can help


----------



## THEJAPINO

Anyone have a factory 420 bezel they don’t want?


----------



## Odessa200

THEJAPINO said:


> Anyone have a factory 420 bezel they don’t want?


I do not know if it is 420 bezel but if yiu are looking for your Ministry watch, I have it. Send me a message.


----------



## Meredydd

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has a spare crown like this for a 420.

Thank you.


----------



## James_

Got a scuba dude on the way with a bezel I don't like. Anyone in the UK want to trade it for a 090 bezel?

This isn't the watch I bought but it's the same bezel...


----------

